# Crazytrain's Pc Case Perpetual Autos



## crazytrain14 (Sep 1, 2010)

*DAY 1*

*Plant Stage:* seedling
*Light Cycle:* 24_/0_
*Lights:* 1 125w cfl
Medium: GH rapid rooter plugs
*Ferts: *none
*Strain:* Joint Dr's lowryder #1 femm

Whats happenin everyone,

Alright so i just finished my first dwc grow. It was a bagseed schwagg seed. Came out looking dank but doesn't have much smell or taste. o well lol Got 31 grams so I can't complain. This will be my 5th plant to grow so i have a pretty good idea of what to do. I have a small stash of auto seeds. I also have another order on its way as we speak. as of now i have:


1Dinafem Roadrunner Auto fem(freebie)
1 Dinafem Fruit Auto fem
1 Dinafem Haze Auto fem(freebie)
1 Nirvana NL Auto fem
i am waiting on these to get here:

2 Lowlife Great White Shark Auto
1 Lowlife Blueberry Auto fem
2 Nirvana Bule Mystic Auto fem
1 Delicious La Diva Auto fem
order is coming with 2 free fem seeds dunno what of.
Anyways onto this grow. I have a pc case that I have rigged out. supplies as follows:

-125w daylight cfl/2700k for flowering when the time comes
-2 80mm intake fans
-1 120mm exhaust fan
-panda film
-plexiglass heat shield
-fox farms ocean forest soil and seabird guano mixed in

I am going to go as far as I can without nutes, as there is already alot on the soil. I will add them later on when she shows signs of needing them. Nothing really more to report about this grow. Here is a pic of how far she is and the set up. Also a pic of what I just harvested. 

PLEASE FEEL FREE TO COMMENT OR LEAVE ANY SUGGESTIONS!!!!!



alright for a few pics

let the journey begin.

~crazytrain


----------



## gumball (Sep 1, 2010)

lookn good and subbed up bro! sucks your herb didnt have any taste or smell, but at least it wont nasty either! does it give you a good high at least?

hey, i suggest 1 or 2 13 or MAYBE 23 watt soft white 2700k bulbs on that shelf by the top of the 125watt cfl. add some color to your case and your girls will thank you. i think it is sylvania mini twist or something. i think 1 13 watt would really help for flower.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 1, 2010)

thanks guys ill see what i can do. i know i have a few 2700k's laying around somewhere. i have the sockets just gotta actually do it lol

should be a fun ride. looking forward to my 5th harvest in 2 months!!

peace


----------



## gumball (Sep 2, 2010)

I thought I said signature, but everytime I type the first 3 letters is changes to null, huh, weird null


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 2, 2010)

done and done. this site has been messing up alot for me lately. how bout you? sometimes it won't even open up. and its all blue instead of the normal green. they better fix it quick lol

later


----------



## v12xjs (Sep 3, 2010)

Can't wait for this grow to develop CT.
Subbed.
Good luck.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 3, 2010)

you know im here! i have a baby in my pc box right now, she still small so ill start a journal when she gets a little more developed! also waiting on my 125w cfl...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 3, 2010)

to anyone that posts on here this weekend. i will be gone until sunday maybe monday so ill get back with ya

peace


----------



## gumball (Sep 3, 2010)

Have a good holiday CT, don't labor too much!!


----------



## GibsnSG (Sep 3, 2010)

subbed, just checked out your last grow. pretty sweet yield dude. I have roughly the same set up but with DWC, check em out if you want.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 6, 2010)

yo

trip was good. shot some dove. not much new growth. should be getting new seeds soon. going to start a la diva along with this lr#1

peace


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 6, 2010)

my baby is growing kind of slow so i added another light! good to hear you had a good trip and made it back safe. Cant wait for the update


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 7, 2010)

whats happenin guys,

so i think when i put the seed into the root riot cube the tip of the tap root snapped off.. dang lol still only has the cotalydons and one set of leaves. so ..... no picstures for now. thinking of starting a seed when i get my new batch in in a few days. thinkin im not gunna use the root riot cubes an place strait into soil when a nice half inch tail has popped out.

here is a pic of some blue dream i picked up. smells like blueberry. 6 gram nug




peace


----------



## gumball (Sep 8, 2010)

that sucks CT. i am sure it will pick up though.

nice looking nug there too, sounds tasty!


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 8, 2010)

looks tasty! hows the smoke?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 8, 2010)

gumball said:


> that sucks CT. i am sure it will pick up though.
> 
> nice looking nug there too, sounds tasty!


yea man im hoping it will turn itself around. although the leaves are now curling under kind of. i guess a picture would better describe this. will post some tonight.



SimplyBaked said:


> looks tasty! hows the smoke?


man it tastes and smells so good. 

peace


----------



## GibsnSG (Sep 8, 2010)

yo CT, I was checking out your last grow and i noticed in one of your pictures you had ONA in the box. Did you notice if it gave the nug the taste of ONA? also did it really take the smell out completely or just mask it with the undertone of weed? other than that, I hope my grow comes close to yours. They're still vegging right now but I'm hoping for two girls.

peace


----------



## fictionalgrower (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a shitload of PC cases, I think I may make one a veg box. 

Sub'd I love seeing what can be done in such a limited space.


----------



## Greenlights (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks great.

sub'd, look forward to seeing more,
I always find small space grows interesting.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 8, 2010)

GibsnSG said:


> yo CT, I was checking out your last grow and i noticed in one of your pictures you had ONA in the box. Did you notice if it gave the nug the taste of ONA? also did it really take the smell out completely or just mask it with the undertone of weed? other than that, I hope my grow comes close to yours. They're still vegging right now but I'm hoping for two girls.
> 
> peace


i don't think the nugs tasted like ona. it did a good job. no complaints



fictionalgrower said:


> I have a shitload of PC cases, I think I may make one a veg box.
> 
> Sub'd I love seeing what can be done in such a limited space.


 
thanks for stopping by dude. this one should be a fun grow


Greenlights said:


> Looks great.
> 
> sub'd, look forward to seeing more,
> I always find small space grows interesting.


right on man thanks for checkin it out.


peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 8, 2010)

*DAY 7

**Plant Stage:* seedling
*Light Cycle:* 18_/6_
*Lights:* 1 125w cfl
Medium: GH rapid rooter plugs/ fox farms ocean forrest
*Ferts: *none
*Strain:* Joint Dr's lowryder #1 femm

yo


alright so this lil lady is taking her time. when i placed the seed in i noticed a slight snap. i think the tip of the tail snapped. so its trying to catch up i guess. either way i will be starting a new seed once my new batch has arrived. here is a few pics. she is also starting to lay over but is still green so who knows. my last lr grow alreayd had a few more sets of leaves by this time.

any thoughts or comments?


----------



## gumball (Sep 8, 2010)

i think its just taking its time digging the roots to the bottom, then it will spread out. i read if you only water around the edges of the pots when they are young it helps them spread their roots faster.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 8, 2010)

ok good to know man. the last time i grew this strain it had alot more growth for its age. o well. seeds didn't come today maybe tomorrow.
check out this piece my girl got for me for my birthday, on friday.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 9, 2010)

piece looks fuckin nice!


----------



## GibsnSG (Sep 9, 2010)

That's a sick piece man! Looks like something I'd buy.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 9, 2010)

thanks guys, well i broke it! only piece i have ever broken. bowl snapped off from neck. clean break. good thing there is a glass blowing shop here that will fix pipes. only 45 bucks so im doing it. anyways got my seeds in today.

2 blue mystic auto
2 auto great white shark
1 la diva auto
1 blueberry auto
1 free royal haze from dinafem
another dinafem free seed forgot name

i started the la diva soaking in a shot glass of distilled water going into a towell and baggy tomorrow

peace


----------



## ilovatoke (Sep 10, 2010)

yo bro, grows gonna be sweet! i cant wait to see the final results crazy T


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 10, 2010)

right on man thanks



the other free seed i got was blue widow from dina fem in case anyone cares lol

peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 12, 2010)

yo guys

so la diva is in the soil, waiting on her to pop through. lr#1 is still tiny, not sure if she is gunna pull through. moved her to a water bottle cut in half. la diva went straight into a pot.

im looking forward to her breaking soil. beena while since ive had a plant in the case.

peace


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 13, 2010)

lol the case lookin kinda emtpy right now ehh? dnt worry, a month from now you have a PC Box of JOY!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 13, 2010)

semi update


lr#1 is in the trash. la diva has popped out of the soil. will post pics after a few sets of leaves.

this is taking a little longer than i thought haha

peace


----------



## gumball (Sep 13, 2010)

sorry to hear bout the lr#1, but glad to hear of some action!


----------



## v12xjs (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey CT, sorry to hear about the lr#1.
You already proved your skills mate so don't blame yourself, seed was prolly just a dodgy pheno.
Go luck with la diva.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 14, 2010)

just to fill ya in here is a few pics of her so far. i had to use some tweezers to get the seed shell off. it was keeping her from opening up. hopefully she will be alright. i feel like im not having very good luck with seeds lately lol o well. suggestions or comments?

peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 14, 2010)

v12xjs said:


> Hey CT, sorry to hear about the lr#1.
> You already proved your skills mate so don't blame yourself, seed was prolly just a dodgy pheno.
> Go luck with la diva.


 
thanks dude. i mean i know i have the knowledge lol now i need some luck!!

peace


----------



## gumball (Sep 14, 2010)

I so feel your pain CT, its coming your way buddy!


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 15, 2010)

always takes a little luck! dnt worry, you'll get it homie!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 15, 2010)

what up guys so the cotys are opening up slowly.... so i started germing lowlife auto blueberry femm



this is what i have been doing please tell me if you would recomend doing something else.

soak the seed in distilled water for at least 12 hours. move the seed to a tupperware with paper towells in it and get them good and moist. i then placed the seed inbetween layers and wait for a 1/4 to 1/2 inch tail then straight to soil


not sure why i have had this string of happenings.

peace


----------



## gumball (Sep 15, 2010)

i dont let it get past a 1/4 inch myself. but i have had problems recently too. not saying my problems are gone, but i did get a good germ and sprout on the lemon skunk i just did. i just placed a few layers of wet paper towel in a 2"x2" little tupperware, pluck the seed down in it, then cover it with more paper towels and a baggy for 2 days before even looking at them. once i uncovered that LS it had about a 1/4" tail, so i planted it with some tweezers. 

what are you planting them in?

hope things get better for you. dont let it get you down, as we seen with me it happens to all of us.


----------



## fictionalgrower (Sep 15, 2010)

Call me a noob but I put my girls straight from the breeders envelope to my pot that I had already mixed my soil perlite and water in a few minutes earlier. I think 3 days later I had the seedlings currently featured in my journal. I did go so far as to set the PH of my water soil mix prior to dropping the seed in. 

Once your pot / party cup etc is ready just stick your finger in, up to the first knuckle above your nail in the damp soil. Drop the seed in the hole and cover the hole over with dirt. I immediately put the pots under my veg light. I may get flamed for this but it worked for me.

Good luck man.


----------



## gumball (Sep 15, 2010)

i have had 50/50 results with this. i was told the same thing bout your first knuckle, before the internet was widely available!!! i wish i could get it right though, because it would save time all in all.


----------



## ozculitvator (Sep 15, 2010)

hey guys, come check out my thread in my sig. nice info so far from you guys. maybe you could answer some questions i have...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 15, 2010)

ozculitvator said:


> hey guys, come check out my thread in my sig. nice info so far from you guys. maybe you could answer some questions i have...


 
well thanks for stopping by to tell us.


----------



## v12xjs (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey CT, your description of what you do to start them looks perfect to me. I wouldn't change anything.
I agree with gumball though, once the root gets to 1/2 inch it seems to fluff out a bit and those very thin hairs seem to get entwined in the paper towel, so I move them out at 1/4 inch.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 16, 2010)

I was checking it out from the start looks good.I got a couple autos that i plan on running i plan on watching this.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 16, 2010)

right on man thanks for stopping by


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 16, 2010)

gumball said:


> i dont let it get past a 1/4 inch myself. but i have had problems recently too. not saying my problems are gone, but i did get a good germ and sprout on the lemon skunk i just did. i just placed a few layers of wet paper towel in a 2"x2" little tupperware, pluck the seed down in it, then cover it with more paper towels and a baggy for 2 days before even looking at them. once i uncovered that LS it had about a 1/4" tail, so i planted it with some tweezers.
> 
> what are you planting them in?
> 
> hope things get better for you. dont let it get you down, as we seen with me it happens to all of us.


planting them in ffof. not really getting my down i am just wondering if my set up is causing this with to much wind or something


----------



## newworldicon (Sep 16, 2010)

Crazytrain, was that 31 gram from 1 plant?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 17, 2010)

yes 31 grams from a reggs seed.


----------



## newworldicon (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice one..


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 18, 2010)

hey guys

question

the blueberry auto has broken through the soil and it starting to get straight. seed shell has fallen off. it hasn't opened up yet. what should i do?

keep misting it or try to open it up or just leave it.

later


----------



## newworldicon (Sep 18, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> hey guys
> 
> question
> 
> ...


I'd say leave it alone, if it does not open in a few days then worry, right now sit back and smoke another..


----------



## gumball (Sep 18, 2010)

yep, dont worry CT. they take time as we know, and like all bitches we are on their schedule!!


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 18, 2010)

there might be a thin layer around it thats preventing it from opening up, happend to me before, what i did was get a toothpick and carefully loosen it up or peel it off


----------



## v12xjs (Sep 18, 2010)

I'd be for cutting it myself CT.
Just insert a razor blade between the 2 leaves and gently cut upwards. You prolly won't damage either leaf. I've done it loads of times with no ill effects.
My take is that the plant needs the light at this stage or development may be stunted. There is no benefit to keeping her all trussed up like that.
Now you have a perpetual grow you'll see it regularly. No drama.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 18, 2010)

thanks for the comments guys. i used a tooth pick and misted the leaves. there was a thin layers of who knows what, ill fall it film, on the tips of the cotys. leaves opened up and seems to be fine. so now hope fully i will have a plant growing in the case.

i will update with a few pics in a few days. la diva is STILL on her first set of leaves and cotys. not sure why she is growing so slow. any thoughts?

latas


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> thanks for the comments guys. i used a tooth pick and misted the leaves. there was a thin layers of who knows what, ill fall it film, on the tips of the cotys. leaves opened up and seems to be fine. so now hope fully i will have a plant growing in the case.
> 
> i will update with a few pics in a few days. la diva is STILL on her first set of leaves and cotys. not sure why she is growing so slow. any thoughts?
> 
> latas


Some are just like that.I got a ogkxllogxchem that is growing slow right now slower than the rest.


----------



## gumball (Sep 19, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> thanks for the comments guys. i used a tooth pick and misted the leaves. there was a thin layers of who knows what, ill fall it film, on the tips of the cotys. leaves opened up and seems to be fine. so now hope fully i will have a plant growing in the case.
> 
> i will update with a few pics in a few days. la diva is STILL on her first set of leaves and cotys. not sure why she is growing so slow. any thoughts?
> 
> latas


i would transplant la diva. if she is still where she was it cant hurt her. hell i bet your bout ready to kill her now!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 19, 2010)

yea man i think i will put the la diva into a plastic cup. the blueberry opened up and is doing fine. man im glad i got something to finally freakin start.


thanks for the comments guys. man i got some dank sweet tooth lastnight ill post a pic of the big nug. like 5 grams

peace


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 19, 2010)

yeh i def know the feeling! i hate when you cant get a damn seedling to grow right


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 20, 2010)

*DAY 3

**Plant Stage:* seedling
*Light Cycle:* 18_/6_
*Lights:* 1 125w cfl
Medium: ffof
*Ferts: *none
*Strain:* lowlife auto blueberry femm, delicious la diva auto femm


hey guys whats happenin,


so after trying and trying and weird happenings i have a good seedling inthe box. she is looking healty. i transplanted the 2 week old la diva into a plastic cup. i was surprised to see as much roots as i did on her. o well i don't think she will do anything. anyways here are a few pics of whats inthe box and of some dank sweet tooth i picked up from my guy. nug weighs 4.5 la diva is in the big cup. i will label em in a few min. i went ahead and used a toothpic and opened up the blueberry,,,a few days ago ha

questions comments??

peace riu


----------



## gumball (Sep 20, 2010)

bout time you posted some pics, you were starting to remind me of me!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 20, 2010)

lets get this started..


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 20, 2010)

gumball said:


> bout time you posted some pics, you were starting to remind me of me!!!


yea man i was startin to think man i dont wanna be llike gumball. ha kidding yea bout time. glad to be back growing



wyteberrywidow said:


> lets get this started..


yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa budddyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## fictionalgrower (Sep 20, 2010)

Ready, Set, Grow!


----------



## wolfneck (Sep 21, 2010)

I went to lowes and had them cut me a sheet of glass to put under my 150w HPS and it cut down on the heat above the plants dramatically. Did the plexiglass help with yours? Seems like it could cut back on the light???? Pics look great though.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 21, 2010)

thanks man yea it helps. usually like 3-5 degrees cooler under it. i may try glass and see how it goes.


----------



## chronichitz420 (Sep 21, 2010)

Subbed can't wait to see the results +Rep


----------



## Easy420forme (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey Crazy - I read your entire Hydro thread and that bag seed looks like it turned out great. I have a cuple questions about your temps... what is your ambient room temp where the pc redsides? are both of your fans blowing exhaust or is one an intake?

peace - look forward to watching this grow, I hope to start a cabinet grow very soon...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 22, 2010)

Easy420forme said:


> Hey Crazy - I read your entire Hydro thread and that bag seed looks like it turned out great. I have a cuple questions about your temps... what is your ambient room temp where the pc redsides? are both of your fans blowing exhaust or is one an intake?
> 
> peace - look forward to watching this grow, I hope to start a cabinet grow very soon...


hey dude

ambient temps are anywhere from 74 to 77 depending on what time of day it is with the ac running. i checked it lastnight and case was at 77 with the heat shield in. the 2 80mm fans mounted on the side walls bring air in. the 120mm above the light sucks the heat out.

thanks for stoppin by man let me know when you start the cab grow. i want to start one in a dresser sometime. ive been thinking of ideas alot lately on how i would build one.

peace bro


----------



## Easy420forme (Sep 22, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> hey dude
> 
> thanks for stoppin by man let me know when you start the cab grow. i want to start one in a dresser sometime. ive been thinking of ideas alot lately on how i would build one.
> 
> peace bro


Thanks for the reply... here is my cab I built, but it gets way to hot so I have been brainstorming on how to cool it off.... sounds like I need to add another fan. Check it out - https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/369103-my-stealth-grow-cabinet.html - , would love to have feed back from an experienced grower. I have now read all your journals. I can't wait to get started now. 

peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 23, 2010)

so this guy just hit 1,000 posts haha will update with pics tomorrow. the diva now has 2 sets of leaves lol

peace


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 24, 2010)

congrats CT on the 1000 post lol


----------



## Easy420forme (Sep 24, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> so this guy just hit 1,000 posts haha will update with pics tomorrow. the diva now has 2 sets of leaves lol
> 
> peace


Sweet, that's just like me making it to 25.... ha except its about 975 shy. can't wait for the pics. peace


----------



## fictionalgrower (Sep 24, 2010)

I was recently excited on 100... way to steal my thunder... j/k congratulations man!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 24, 2010)

well its not really an achievement or at least i dont think so lol but thanks guys!!! ha pics to come tonight


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 24, 2010)

*DAY 7

**Plant Stage:* seedling
*Light Cycle:* 18_/6_
*Lights:* 1 125w cfl
Medium: ffof
*Ferts: *none
*Strain:* lowlife auto blueberry femm, delicious la diva auto femm

whats up guys. so its day 7. blueberry is coming along nicely. leaves are really pointed up. im guessing its normal. the la diva is starting to grow. anyways most of the growth is beneath the soil right now soooo. comments suggestions?

peace


----------



## gumball (Sep 24, 2010)

looking good CT. poor la diva, she's coming along at least, just a little slowly. have you tried, or thought of trying bottom feeding? by now i would think her roots would be about the bottom, so it may not be as beneficial. she should be taking off any time now.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 24, 2010)

coming along nicely CT. Your right ahead of me!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 24, 2010)

gumball said:


> looking good CT. poor la diva, she's coming along at least, just a little slowly. have you tried, or thought of trying bottom feeding? by now i would think her roots would be about the bottom, so it may not be as beneficial. she should be taking off any time now.


not sure i know what that is. im using ffof with seabird guano added. so i don't really plan to use any grow nutes. is this wise? so itll be semi organic i may get an organic bloom nute. any recomendations.

peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 24, 2010)

SimplyBaked said:


> coming along nicely CT. Your right ahead of me!


right on dude do you have a journal started?


----------



## gumball (Sep 24, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> not sure i know what that is. im using ffof with seabird guano added. so i don't really plan to use any grow nutes. is this wise? so itll be semi organic i may get an organic bloom nute. any recomendations.
> 
> peace


it just means putting water in a bowl and setting the plant in it, letting the soil absorb the water from the bottom up. forces the roots to dig to find water/food because the top stays dry. like i said, la divas' roots are prob down to the bottom by now and about to take off. maturesmoker does it and the roots are dangling out the bottom of his containers!!! LOL


----------



## Easy420forme (Sep 24, 2010)

They look good CT... I just placed my bag seed in the durt... hope it spouts. I'll let you know when I start my journal


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 25, 2010)

yeh the bottom watering technique! i will def give that a try, i see it worked out well for MS


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 27, 2010)

well what i'm trying to do is go without and grow nutes since there is already so much in the soil. i may get an organic flowering nute. i will be transplanting in a week maybe less at least for the blueberry. she has put on 2 more sets of nodes. but with the transplant means more soil and more good stuff for her to uptake. i will be using molasses every 3rd watering in a week or so. now the main question is do i lst or not? ill give it a week and see how she grows. thoughts?


update in a few days unless yall want one tonight.

~ct


----------



## gumball (Sep 27, 2010)

we always want an update! i will post a couple of pics in a few too!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'M ON IT ALREADY DAAAAAAAAAAANG haha word gimme a few


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 27, 2010)

*DAY 10

**Plant Stage:* seedling
*Light Cycle:* 18_/6_
*Lights:* 1 125w cfl
Medium: ffof
*Ferts: *none
*Strain:* lowlife auto blueberry femm, delicious la diva auto femm


all right guys. day 10. everything is going very well. la diva is still tiny and pathetic haha i'm just gunna let her grow and see what happens. if she buds then ill at leasat get a gram haha blueberry has been growing fast. still not sure if i will lst her or let her go. lowlife says she will grow 10-16 inches i have that kinda room so the question is which will help me yield more. anyways here are the pics. pretty obvious which is which.

comments or suggestions are welcome.


peace


----------



## gumball (Sep 27, 2010)

looks good buddy. i think you should LST or supercrop. if you supercrop wait till right before you flower


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 27, 2010)

i def think you should lst...seems to increase the yield a little..all buds sites get equal amount of light..of course u know this


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 27, 2010)

gum this is an auto so i can't control when i flower her. and ya simply i do know this lol just wandering others opinions

peace dudes


----------



## gumball (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh yeah, oops, forgot auto!!


----------



## Easy420forme (Sep 28, 2010)

CT... they look great, nice green color on those babies.. 

the 125W CFL is a 5,000k or full spectrum or what? I see it's a mogul outlet, right?

BTW - lest play some Monster jam on the Wii and smoke some of that green... ha ha ha. I finished my grow box mod... waiting for the green to poke through the soil as we speak, only day 2 since seedling planting in soil.


peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 28, 2010)

Easy420forme said:


> CT... they look great, nice green color on those babies..
> 
> the 125W CFL is a 5,000k or full spectrum or what? I see it's a mogul outlet, right?
> 
> ...


its a 6500k daylight bulb. i have a 2700k for flowering and is smaller so thats cool. its the big base socket not the normal size. do you have a link to your cab grow?


----------



## Easy420forme (Sep 28, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> its a 6500k daylight bulb. i have a 2700k for flowering and is smaller so thats cool. its the big base socket not the normal size. do you have a link to your cab grow?


Here it tis.... two seeds in the dirt as of tonight.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/370312-easys-cfl-grow-box-journal.html


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 1, 2010)

yo


gunna be gone to the lake all weekend. update wheni get back.


peace


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 1, 2010)

have a safe one.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Oct 2, 2010)

you in texas right crazy? yo goin to Belton Lake?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 3, 2010)

nah simply i went to lake summerville near brenahm if i spelt that right lol


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 3, 2010)

*DAY 16*

*Plant Stage:* seedling
*Light Cycle:* 18_/6_
*Lights:* 1 125w cfl
Medium: ffof
*Ferts: *none
*Strain:* lowlife auto blueberry femm, delicious la diva auto femm

hey everyone hows it goin.


had a great time at the lake. did some tubing, smoking, drinking and some grilling. anyways its day 16 for the blueberry. probably around day 25ish for la diva. Ol la diva has started to show her hairs at 3/4 inch tall. sweet. i transplanted the blueberry into her final home. roots were very healthy looking and starting to circle the cup. there is a pic. i plan to let the roots take hold for a few days then i will start lst. thoughts? here are some pics. last two are of the la diva. i will switch to 2700k a week after the blueberry starts to flower.

comments or suggestions are welcome.

later


----------



## fictionalgrower (Oct 3, 2010)

Looking good Craytrain. What kind of yield do you get out of one plant in one of your pc grows?


----------



## gumball (Oct 3, 2010)

looks good crazy!! that la diva is a trip!! i guess you'll get a fat bowl or a few bong hit from it. the blueberry looks delicious though.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 3, 2010)

fictionalgrower said:


> Looking good Craytrain. What kind of yield do you get out of one plant in one of your pc grows?


thanks man. my first auto grow was 2 lr#1. got 15 grams total. last grow was a bagseed. got 31 grams off one plant. hoping for at least 20 grams.



gumball said:


> looks good crazy!! that la diva is a trip!! i guess you'll get a fat bowl or a few bong hit from it. the blueberry looks delicious though.


thanks bro. man i figured i would let it go no matter what and see what happens so here she is maybe an inch tall with 4 sets of nodes flowering haha. 

peace


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 3, 2010)

CT, wow, they are looking great. Nice re-pot... The blueberry looks unreal good. My wife even made similar comments looking over my shoulder.

One question for you, ever thought about smart pots? or is there a reason you don't use them. I am considering using them as my get older.


peace


----------



## gumball (Oct 4, 2010)

bad thing about the smart pots is their smallest size is 1 gallon and has a 7" footprint. a lot of folks have made their own for smaller spaces, but in a PC case 7" is a lot of real estate


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 4, 2010)

this is true gum. i guess i havent gotten em because of space being an issue and i already have some pots so no needs really lol. here are a few pics i just took. blueberry has soaked up some water and is looking very perky compared to the update pics.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Oct 4, 2010)

lookin good CT! im right behind ya homie...i really need to get a journal up, lol i keep saying that


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 4, 2010)

Cool. I think I probably have a little bit more room, so I may try them. I have four 1 gallon smart pots so I may give them a try after a week or so from now once my plants grow out their roots.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 6, 2010)

*DAY 19

**Plant Stage:* veg/flower
*Light Cycle:* 18_/6_
*Lights:* 1 125w cfl
Medium: ffof
*Ferts: *none
*Strain:* lowlife auto blueberry femm, delicious la diva auto femm

whats happenin fellow ganja lovers? ok so blueberry got a lil dose or LST(in loud echoey voice) ha im high. anyways la diva is kinda starting to stretch. i used 2 twist ties to tie her down. went to my grow shop today to get some info on organic flower nutes. might go with a small bottle of hygrozyme and some other stuff when i get my next pay check. you can see the little white hairs on the la diva. silly little thing.

so the blueberry has a little yellowing on her lower leaves. could it be because the leaves are touching the soil or is it nitrogen its wanting? if so ill hit it with 1/4 strength grow nutes.....suggestions?


heres a few pics

peace out


----------



## SimplyBaked (Oct 6, 2010)

wow she blew up! lookin real good glad yo decided to LST..i know i keep talkin shit about me puttin up a journal i really need to i just work a lot...but here's a lil sneak peak...nothin special


----------



## KolorBlind (Oct 6, 2010)

Heya Crazy

Sick ass PC and journal man!! I love the update layout, so familiar 

Very impressed by the amount of bud you pulled in your first run, that was the bagseed that was in the very first pic in this thread right? If so, damn impressive for a PC grow!

This grow is coming along nicely, subscribed for sure, sorry I didnt see it earlier just been real busy. I usually check the AF thread 2 or 3 times a week and thats it.

Cant wait to see how these babies turn out for ya, got a 12 plant Diesel Ryder SOG going under a 250HPS right now though. No journal though, promised the wife  I may toss a pic or 2 up in the AF thread or something later, if she is ok with it haha!! Did you ever catch my Diesel Ryder SOG on ICMAG? Ran 8 in the mini fridge under the 150HPS and pulled 4.6oz. Getting close to an ounce per under the 250 though 

Ill pop in from time to time and check your grow, should be a great one!!

Peace
KB


----------



## gumball (Oct 7, 2010)

looks good. i say the blueberry prob needs some veg nutes.


----------



## lince (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi there crazy! nice auto collection hehe  subd to the journal, looking good.

I saw that in your previous grow you were using 4 23W and you switched to an 125W ? how was the change like ? I'm asking coz I'm about to improve the lighting in my pc grow and I'm still not sure if I should get 5 small bulbs (more space for the plants) or one 105 or 150 W bulb (better lighting?). At the moment I'm thinking that I'll go for the big bulb but not 100% sure because I'll loose a lot of space and I'd like to fit 2 plants in the box 

Cheers


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 7, 2010)

SimplyBaked said:


> View attachment 1197986wow she blew up! lookin real good glad yo decided to LST..i know i keep talkin shit about me puttin up a journal i really need to i just work a lot...but here's a lil sneak peak...nothin special


lookin good dude. what strain?




KolorBlind said:


> Heya Crazy
> 
> Sick ass PC and journal man!! I love the update layout, so familiar
> 
> ...


 
what up kb how ya been bro

so yea i stole your update layout haha yea man first grow with the new set up bagseed got 31 grams. i don't really venture to the other forums unless i know of someone on there. i knew you went so i followed your last grow til it was over. those are some good results, you have come a long way with those dr's.

take it easy man


gumball said:


> looks good. i say the blueberry prob needs some veg nutes.


i will give 1/4 strength at next watering.



lince said:


> Hi there crazy! nice auto collection hehe  subd to the journal, looking good.
> 
> I saw that in your previous grow you were using 4 23W and you switched to an 125W ? how was the change like ? I'm asking coz I'm about to improve the lighting in my pc grow and I'm still not sure if I should get 5 small bulbs (more space for the plants) or one 105 or 150 W bulb (better lighting?). At the moment I'm thinking that I'll go for the big bulb but not 100% sure because I'll loose a lot of space and I'd like to fit 2 plants in the box
> 
> Cheers


hey dude

yea started with 4 23 watters and switched to the 125w. with the small lights you do hav more room but it is more lights to cool so keep that in mind. i would go with a 125 or a 150. if you can try to find dual spectrum.

ill be here if you have any questions.

peace


----------



## SimplyBaked (Oct 7, 2010)

its a strain bred by one of my homeboys out in Dallas, he was supposed to give me Bubba Kush, but the seeds got mixed (too high lol) so its either gonna be Bubba Kush, Romulan, Sour D, or this strain he calls Pepper that he created...im really hoping its the pepper!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 8, 2010)

sounds good man. there is alot of romulan that is grown in the dallas area. ive had it many times. not as good as other romulan ive had. i have a buddy up there that has a perp system with 2 600w hps. shoot me a pm if you ever come to h town


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 8, 2010)

CT, I'm in the metro as well... peace out on that. My best friend lived in H toiwn as well... how white can i be? very! plant looks good CT


----------



## SimplyBaked (Oct 9, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> sounds good man. there is alot of romulan that is grown in the dallas area. ive had it many times. not as good as other romulan ive had. i have a buddy up there that has a perp system with 2 600w hps. shoot me a pm if you ever come to h town


YOU ALREADY KNOW! will prolly be makin a trip out there soon i have to pick up a script.... shhhh


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 9, 2010)

haha a script huh? haha so from all the pics ive seen on this site. just about 99% of growers on here are white. yall noticed that? but yea easy420 VERY WHITE haha

i used a coat hanger and staked her down more and re tied her down again. should be starting to grow taller lower shoots soon.

peace dudes


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 9, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> haha a script huh? haha so from all the pics ive seen on this site. just about 99% of growers on here are white. yall noticed that? but yea easy420 VERY WHITE haha


I don't much concern on color anyways... wee are all one species in the world just doing the best we can while we are here. I just like the sense of neighborliness. good people here, for the most part.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 9, 2010)

Easy420forme said:


> I don't much concern on color anyways... wee are all one species in the world just doing the best we can while we are here. I just like the sense of neighborliness. good people here, for the most part.


 
yeah man deff. doesnt matter to me what color you are lol we are all here for the same reason. to learn and grow ganjas!! have you had alot of that dallas romulan?


----------



## SimplyBaked (Oct 9, 2010)

im like the only black person on here...


----------



## gumball (Oct 9, 2010)

so is that really you holding that bud simplybaked?? i always wondered, but i dont care bout color none so long as your clean!!! im white but really consider myself country. and i guess i have to bust out im from tex'as too, make me feel like part of the gang!!! havent been there in 20 years!!! i was born there and then went back for a summer when i was 10. with the crazy drug laws there kinda worried bout going back!!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 9, 2010)

yo blueberry got another dose of lst. i cut off one fan leaf so lower shoots can get some more light. also gave la diva her first flower nutes. she is starting to stretch. up to 3 inches tall now o boy lol

god bless texas and all the people that are from here haha

peace dudes


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 9, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> yeah man deff. doesnt matter to me what color you are lol we are all here for the same reason. to learn and grow ganjas!! have you had alot of that dallas romulan?



Never have, that I've known. nice?


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 9, 2010)

gumball said:


> so is that really you holding that bud simplybaked?? i always wondered, but i dont care bout color none so long as your clean!!! im white but really consider myself country. and i guess i have to bust out im from tex'as too, make me feel like part of the gang!!! havent been there in 20 years!!! i was born there and then went back for a summer when i was 10. with the crazy drug laws there kinda worried bout going back!!!


I'm not a native lived north of here, was born north of here. Been here almost 10 years January 2011. Anyhow. I love Jolly Green


----------



## SimplyBaked (Oct 10, 2010)

yeh im from central texas near fort hood...lived in austin and dallas for a while. and yeh thas me holding that bud lol


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 10, 2010)

Easy420forme said:


> Never have, that I've known. nice?


its good but ive got buddys that are tired of it lol



SimplyBaked said:


> yeh im from central texas near fort hood...lived in austin and dallas for a while. and yeh thas me holding that bud lol


o know where that is.

man now that we know where are all from kinda lets get together and have a block party haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


later dudes


----------



## SimplyBaked (Oct 10, 2010)

lol hell yeh we should have a big ass block party


----------



## Captain Cave Man (Oct 10, 2010)

sub'd up to this one  a bit late but im ere! is that bluberry an auto version?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 10, 2010)

Captain Cave Man said:


> sub'd up to this one  a bit late but im ere! is that bluberry an auto version?


 
yeah dude blueberry is lowlife's blueberry auto femm. thanks for stoppin by. you got here in enough time ha ive got plenty more good strains to start.

peace


----------



## Captain Cave Man (Oct 11, 2010)

Sounds good to me  gonna check out your completed grows now


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 11, 2010)

have at it brotha


----------



## gumball (Oct 11, 2010)

yeah your bagseed DWC was pretty sick, i loved that thing.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 11, 2010)

*DAY 24*

*Plant Stage:* veg/flower
*Light Cycle:* 18_/6_
*Lights:* 1 125w cfl
Medium: ffof
*Ferts: *none
*Strain:* lowlife auto blueberry femm, delicious la diva auto femm


guess what?



UPDATE TIME

ha yo dudes whats happenin

i had to put my truck into the shop and i saw this badass 73 bronco out front. my dream truck to restore. i have a 93 on 37 in mud tires at home jsut sitting. poor thing. i also get a new kitten. his name is sven. pretty silly name haha people names are hilarious for pets. anyways onto the real reason im updating.





so its day 24. la diva has been flowering for 5 or 8 days. i hit la diva with 1/4 strength bloom nutes. notice the slight browning on her leave tips. is this nute burn or heat stress?

 




i hit the blueberry with 1/4 strength grow nutes. her lower leaves have some light yellowing on them. i thought the grow nutes would clear that up as well with the transplant giving the roots more room and nutes in the soil. what do yall think i should do about this. i wanna get control of it now and keep her healthy for when flowering gets here. when her lower shoots get taller i will lst them to the sides like i did with my lr#1 grow. 









any comments or suggestions are more then welcome

peace


----------



## gumball (Oct 12, 2010)

i only see the one yellow leaf on her. is there more? the brown tip of the leaf may mean over fert. the nutes in the soil combined with the 1/4 strength feeding may have been a bit much. i forgot you had nutes in the soil. remember, you really cant flush here unless you run, well probably several gallons through. cause everytime you water your letting more of the soil nutes out and continuously feeding. what are you using, fox farm soil? i guess plain water will take care of you for now, just use just enough.

oh, thats a bad ass bronco, and cute kitten!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 12, 2010)

there were 3 really yellow leaves. the two right above the cotelydon were yellow real bad so i clipped em. yes its ffof soil. i will use water and molasses and watch her coloring.

peace dude


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 12, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> there were 3 really yellow leaves. the two right above the cotelydon were yellow real bad so i clipped em. yes its ffof soil. i will use water and molasses and watch her coloring.
> 
> peace dude


CT - looking nice. The one in the red cup looks almost identical to the bag seed I'm growing. What is the type of the red cup plant? Maybe that's what I am growing. are you going to LST the red cup plant?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 12, 2010)

red cup is delicious seeds la diva auto femm. no i will let it grow no lst for her. thanks man


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 12, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> red cup is delicious seeds la diva auto femm. no i will let it grow no lst for her. thanks man


because of her genetics, her height is nor concern? Just confirming. all my purchased seeds are autofem and short strains. Prob dont have to lst but could scrog? maybe not... more maintenance? anyhow, cheers


----------



## jfa916 (Oct 13, 2010)

looki8ng bomb great job


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 13, 2010)

Easy420forme said:


> because of her genetics, her height is nor concern? Just confirming. all my purchased seeds are autofem and short strains. Prob dont have to lst but could scrog? maybe not... more maintenance? anyhow, cheers


well this strain is supposed to be a medium sized plant. i guess i just got a runt lol. i don't think she will get much taller. maybe 4 inches so no need for lst. what strains did you get?



jfa916 said:


> looki8ng bomb great job


thanks for stopping by


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 13, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> what strains did you get?



Lowryder Easy Ryder AKA Lowryder #2 x AK47
free seed: UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Sweet Deep Grapefruit


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 13, 2010)

nice i wanna grow easyryder. looks tasty


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 14, 2010)

so its day 26 and the blueberry still hasn't showed any hairs. weird. i gave get another dose of 1/4 strength grow nutes to try and get rid of the yellowing. pics in a few days.

peace


----------



## gumball (Oct 14, 2010)

Well that will let her bulk up more for you, so it should be a good thing for now. Maybe try to give her some yellow light, it may help induce flowering???


----------



## lince (Oct 14, 2010)

Is it 26 days from germination ? Blueberry is suppose to autoflower 25 days after germination so maybe you just have to give her a couple more days


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 14, 2010)

gumball said:


> Well that will let her bulk up more for you, so it should be a good thing for now. Maybe try to give her some yellow light, it may help induce flowering???


yea i had that thought to. i can wire in another light but i dont really want to lol temps will raise. i may switch it to my flowering bulb. thoughts? its same wattage just 2700k and a little smaller.



lince said:


> Is it 26 days from germination ? Blueberry is suppose to autoflower 25 days after germination so maybe you just have to give her a couple more days


right on man thanks for the info. i thought most autos showed around 20ish days. or thats what i have noticed, any day now can't wait

peace dudes


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 14, 2010)

forgot to add. i started germing an auto great white shark lastnight. left it in a shot glass of distilled water. checke dit now and moved it into the bag with a papertowell. seed has already split and tap root was coming out already in the water just sitting so this guy might be a fast grower. its femm i believe so this should be rad.


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 14, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> forgot to add. i started germing an auto great white shark lastnight. left it in a shot glass of distilled water. checke dit now and moved it into the bag with a papertowell. seed has already split and tap root was coming out already in the water just sitting so this guy might be a fast grower. its femm i believe so this should be rad.


I'm going to do the same germinating trick you did. what ph was the water in the glass?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 14, 2010)

im guessing 7 lol i probably should check, but distilled water is supposed to be neutral at 7


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 14, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> im guessing 7 lol i probably should check, but distilled water is supposed to be neutral at 7


the water out of my faucet at home is 7.0. no clue what distilled water ph is. oh well.. nice technique. +rep bro


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 14, 2010)

be careful with tap water. there is alot of chlorine and other stuff in there that isn't good for plants. let a cup of tap water sit out for at least a day before using. have read that and have actually noticed that it is true over my past grows. and plus rep to you to man


----------



## gumball (Oct 14, 2010)

i say go with the flower bulb. maybe even switch em out every week or so.


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 14, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> be careful with tap water. there is alot of chlorine and other stuff in there that isn't good for plants. let a cup of tap water sit out for at least a day before using. have read that and have actually noticed that it is true over my past grows. and plus rep to you to man


oh yes, I always let my sit out and then I test the ph again and fine tune it with apple cider vinegar and/or baking soda.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 15, 2010)

good news. blueberry showed her first 2 hairs. also i said that i started an auto great white shark. not true i started a dina fem fruit automatic lol i will switch to flower bulb in a week once more pre flowers have showed themselves. i am going to my ranch this weekend to do some work. filling up deer feeders dove hunting who knows maybe shoot some hogs. so update when i get back on sunday.

peace dudes have a good weekend


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 15, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> good news. blueberry showed her first 2 hairs. also i said that i started an auto great white shark. not true i started a dina fem fruit automatic lol i will switch to flower bulb in a week once more pre flowers have showed themselves. i am going to my ranch this weekend to do some work. filling up deer feeders dove hunting who knows maybe shoot some hogs. so update when i get back on sunday.
> 
> peace dudes have a good weekend



peace it out CT, peace it out.


----------



## micro.grower (Oct 15, 2010)

dude that bag seed grow was rad... reminded me of my lil bit i grew... if only i would have given it 95 days... was it a soaring type high? i know the bud i grew was supa racey... anways man... the case is looking good... and i see your not going dwc this time.. have you considered a seperate case to keep your mother (when you decide to switch to non autos, if you do) and using that dwc setup with her? im gonna go read your dwc thread now... i wanna know some things about it... i still have my old smaller pc case and was thinking about using itfor a mother box... i have another box i have used before for my vegging and clones... i guess i will find out how this arjan i have smokes, and if its good, im going perpetual pc/rubbermaid...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 15, 2010)

micro.grower said:


> dude that bag seed grow was rad... reminded me of my lil bit i grew... if only i would have given it 95 days... was it a soaring type high? i know the bud i grew was supa racey... anways man... the case is looking good... and i see your not going dwc this time.. have you considered a seperate case to keep your mother (when you decide to switch to non autos, if you do) and using that dwc setup with her? im gonna go read your dwc thread now... i wanna know some things about it... i still have my old smaller pc case and was thinking about using itfor a mother box... i have another box i have used before for my vegging and clones... i guess i will find out how this arjan i have smokes, and if its good, im going perpetual pc/rubbermaid...


yea man soaring high. not the best taste but it was a reggs seed so i wasn't expecting much. i don't plan to build another box for mothers unless down the road i plan to make a stealth dresser box and maybe use the case for veg.

peace bro update on sunday when i get back


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 17, 2010)

*DAY 30

**Plant Stage:* veg/flower
*Light Cycle:* 18_/6_
*Lights:* 1 125w cfl
Medium: ffof
*Ferts: *none
*Strain:* lowlife auto blueberry femm, delicious la diva auto femm

hey dudes whats happenin

had a good trip to the ranch. filled deer feeders, went dove hunting, smoked some good and drank on some crown. pic is a woodpecker hangin on my porch.


day 30. has been responding very well to lst. i plan to water the blurberry tomorrow night. what do yall think is wrong with la diva? last 2 waterings were with normal water and mollasses water.

thats bout it. questions/comments/suggestions feel free to leave em

peace


----------



## gumball (Oct 18, 2010)

that blueberry looks good, any smell yet? la diva almost looks like she got some heat stress and light burn.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 18, 2010)

gumball said:


> that blueberry looks good, any smell yet? la diva almost looks like she got some heat stress and light burn.


not to much smell from the bb yet. la diva has a slight smell. i think she is going to take a long time to flower. i will try moving her down a bit. not to many more pistils have popped out. i may go ahead and screw in my 2700k bulb.

later bro


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 18, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> *DAY 30
> 
> **Plant Stage:* veg/flower
> *Light Cycle:* 18_/6_
> ...


Not sure on the leaves there... nute burn wit the molasses maybe? pretty hairs though. what's in the third cup?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 18, 2010)

Easy420forme said:


> Not sure on the leaves there... nute burn wit the molasses maybe? pretty hairs though. what's in the third cup?


it was on the leaves before i used the molasses. so im thinking light burn like gum said. its a fruit auto from dinafem i am waiting to pop through the soil


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 18, 2010)

just to let yall know. i switched to my 2700k bulb. so lights on will be a nice orange blast for the ladies!!!


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 18, 2010)

ladies love a nice 2,700K lamp... delicious


----------



## gumball (Oct 18, 2010)

that will be weird cause your box has been blue all summer!!


----------



## fictionalgrower (Oct 18, 2010)

lol @ the cabelas catalog in your case. You might be a redneck  (I've been in the main Cabela's store in Wheeling,WV on a few occasions)

Looking good though. PC case grows amaze me.

Edit: I fail, it was the Cabela's video game case in there lol.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Oct 18, 2010)

get a pic up CT


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 19, 2010)

Easy420forme said:


> ladies love a nice 2,700K lamp... delicious


mmmmmm 2700...in homer simpson voice lol



gumball said:


> that will be weird cause your box has been blue all summer!!


man i was getting tired of that bright blue light, my study/grow room is alot more welcoming now lol



fictionalgrower said:


> lol @ the cabelas catalog in your case. You might be a redneck  (I've been in the main Cabela's store in Wheeling,WV on a few occasions)
> 
> Looking good though. PC case grows amaze me.
> 
> Edit: I fail, it was the Cabela's video game case in there lol.


haha right on man. i do alot of hunting and grew up hunting. that game is terrible lol. im not a redneck though. i listen to hardcore metal and ride bmx but love to hunt ha go figure.



SimplyBaked said:


> get a pic up CT


here it comes buddy


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 19, 2010)

found myself a lady bug and put her in. i may have to tie down the top on the blueberry and try to wrap it aroound the pot we'll see. its alot easier to look in the case now when i have to work in there. watered both plants with molasses lastnight.

peace


----------



## SimplyBaked (Oct 19, 2010)

that lady bug will keep all the pests away  nice pics too by the way, you should tie down the bluberry, i just tied down my plant as well..check it out link in sig


----------



## gumball (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah that yellow is nice and easy on the eyes! The blueberry sure is getting big. Nice to see an auto grow well when so many are real munchkins. 

And SimplyBaked has a grow journal now too, let's check him out


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 19, 2010)

SimplyBaked said:


> that lady bug will keep all the pests away  nice pics too by the way, you should tie down the bluberry, i just tied down my plant as well..check it out link in sig


thanks dude. thats why i grabbed her or him lol. it was sleeping outside at night then came into the lighted area. went straight for an undersid of the leaf. i will be tying her down RIGHT NOW haha thanks for the comments



gumball said:


> Yeah that yellow is nice and easy on the eyes! The blueberry sure is getting big. Nice to see an auto grow well when so many are real munchkins.
> 
> And SimplyBaked has a grow journal now too, let's check him out


 
right on man i hear ya. the la diva has been somewhat of a dissapointment. but she is starting to puch out trichs lol i just commented onthat mugs journal haha man its like we are THE pc crew

later guys


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 19, 2010)

alright guys i just re tied her down. thoughts on the lst? you can see the before and after pics from my last post compared to this one. see the tiny trichs on la diva? ha lady bug is still chillen.

enjoy


----------



## gumball (Oct 19, 2010)

that looks great CT. it will give them other tops a chance to catch the main and you should get a nice even canopy!


----------



## SimplyBaked (Oct 19, 2010)

im lovin the lst and how she took to it! im experiencing the same thing right now..just not in flower!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 19, 2010)

thanks guys


simply-she bends very easily if i bend her a tad without tying her down she stays that way for a few min. limber bitch lol she needs to start flowering for real. still just 2 or 3 sets of tiny hairs. only on main top though


----------



## SimplyBaked (Oct 20, 2010)

im thinkin about switchin to flower and getting this other pc box up and running....not sure tho i still kinda want to veg her out a bit more but idk...i will decide by the end of this week


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 20, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> alright guys i just re tied her down. thoughts on the lst? you can see the before and after pics from my last post compared to this one. see the tiny trichs on la diva? ha lady bug is still chillen.
> 
> enjoy
> 
> ...


The photos (Pot porn) are so choice. Nice looking plants. how much yield you anticipate, realistically?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 20, 2010)

i'm thinking maybe an 8th from la diva if i get luck lol. for the blurberry i'm hopig for at least 20 grams if not maybe an oz



i just bought some hygrozyme and humboldts snow storm ultra so i know these will help


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 20, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> i'm thinking maybe an 8th from la diva if i get luck lol. for the blurberry i'm hopig for at least 20 grams if not maybe an oz
> 
> 
> 
> i just bought some hygrozyme and humboldts snow storm ultra so i know these will help



I have no idea what that will do or how to apply it.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 20, 2010)

hygrozyme is an enzyme formula that promotes good clean soil and really helps the roots out, so i figure use this once a week and nutrient uptake will be great and thus plant will reap the benefits of her feedings. http://www.sipcobio.com/agricultural/hygrozyme/

Humboldt county snow storm ultra is a resin booster and will help for a little added weight. i may even buy some gravity. which is a bud hardener to really pack ont he weigh. of course followed by at least a week and a half flush.i cant find the link for this lol just google it

later man


----------



## lince (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi there crazy! It looks like the blueberry is taking it slow to flower, also happened to me with a couple of plants this summer, showed preflowers and nothing else for 5+ days.

I really like the lst so far, hope we can see some buds coming out the plant soon 

And what about the other auto you started ? I guess she must be a young girl right now but how is she doing ?

One more thing, do you know how many litres is the pot you are using to grow the blueberry ?

Cheers mate


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 21, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> hygrozyme is an enzyme formula that promotes good clean soil and really helps the roots out, so i figure use this once a week and nutrient uptake will be great and thus plant will reap the benefits of her feedings. http://www.sipcobio.com/agricultural/hygrozyme/
> 
> Humboldt county snow storm ultra is a resin booster and will help for a little added weight. i may even buy some gravity. which is a bud hardener to really pack ont he weigh. of course followed by at least a week and a half flush.i cant find the link for this lol just google it
> 
> later man


Thanks, I shall google that. Very helpful info, thanks +rep if I could...


----------



## Crypnotic (Oct 21, 2010)

Whats up C-Train. Nice PC box. I like how you use that one large cfl to light your box, its all it needs.

I wouldnt suggest trying to put those NL AF in that box, it will bust it open like a virgins pussy lol. They get way too big. Phenos are all over the place. I've got on plant thats about three feet tall and taking up 4 sq. feet. I also have one that is just shy of five foot and its outgrown my damn seven foot room! I would put them outside somewhere if you can so they can just grow and not interupt your good AF grow you got going. They are hardy plants that can take the outdoors but even outside you prob wont get much more than 2 oz of each plant.

I suggest just throwing them away if money isnt too tight and you can afford some new seeds. They are one of the worst strains ever created. Just about any other strain would be more vaible than those NL.

Good luck on the grows.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Oct 21, 2010)

lol are you really bashing on NL? lol thas a first


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 21, 2010)

lince said:


> Hi there crazy! It looks like the blueberry is taking it slow to flower, also happened to me with a couple of plants this summer, showed preflowers and nothing else for 5+ days.
> 
> I really like the lst so far, hope we can see some buds coming out the plant soon
> 
> ...


 
whats happenin lince

thanks for the comments. well i tried to start a dinafem fruit auto. but stupid thing crached a tap root and i put it int he soil like i alwasys do with a humidity dome over it and i checked it a few days ago. taproot died....gay. the pot is 1.3 quarts which is around 1.2 liters. kinda small but its working out . i hope the flowering activity starts soom.

later man


----------



## fictionalgrower (Oct 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your seed bro.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 21, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> Whats up C-Train. Nice PC box. I like how you use that one large cfl to light your box, its all it needs.
> 
> I wouldnt suggest trying to put those NL AF in that box, it will bust it open like a virgins pussy lol. They get way too big. Phenos are all over the place. I've got on plant thats about three feet tall and taking up 4 sq. feet. I also have one that is just shy of five foot and its outgrown my damn seven foot room! I would put them outside somewhere if you can so they can just grow and not interupt your good AF grow you got going. They are hardy plants that can take the outdoors but even outside you prob wont get much more than 2 oz of each plant.
> 
> ...


these are lowlife blueberry and delicious seeds la diva. i was watching your grow and decided against growing them lol for the reasons you just stated. thanks for stopping by man



SimplyBaked said:


> lol are you really bashing on NL? lol thas a first


nl auto that is. nirvana has pulled em. take way to long to flower and get real tall. check out cryptonics grow. more light could help but they are huge!!



fictionalgrower said:


> Sorry to hear about your seed bro.


ehh it happens. ill be buying more seeds in a month or so


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 24, 2010)

hey guys got a kinda serious question so its day 37 still not much flowering or anyting out of the blueberry. should i try flipping to 12/12? i mean most autos start around day 20-25ish but 37 days and just a few hairs....


----------



## gumball (Oct 24, 2010)

i havent dealt with auto's, nor do i know if they will hermie. but i wouldnt go to 12/12. maybe drop a little time like an hour or 2 to see if it helps. your on 18/6 now, right?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 24, 2010)

yeah 18/6 and with the 2700k the blueberry is starting to stretch more than i want


----------



## gumball (Oct 24, 2010)

go 16/8 and see how it goes for a few days. can autos hermie too?


----------



## mast3rmind (Oct 24, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> just about 99% of growers on here are white. yall noticed that?


White man groweth, black man taketh away.


----------



## lince (Oct 24, 2010)

There are a couple more things that should help plants flower like a drier soil, higher concentration of nutes and a higher temperature difference between day and night. Maybe you could check those as well. But it could be just the strain.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 24, 2010)

yes gum autos can hermie to. 

thanks for the comments guys. i may write an email to lowlife and see what they have to say. gotta find their email first lol. update in a few min.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 24, 2010)

*DAY 37

**Plant Stage:* veg/flower
*Light Cycle:* 16_/8_
*Lights:* 1 125w cfl
Medium: ffof
*Ferts: *none
*Strain:* lowlife auto blueberry femm, delicious la diva auto femm

hey dudes whats happenin

so its day 37 and blueberry still hasn't started to flower besides a few hairs here and there. not sure what the deal with la diva is. barely any buds and stiill has the brownness on the leaves. its not light burn. ive watered both of em today with hygrozyme and water. so we'll see how that helps out. here's a few pics.

comments or suggestions are more than welcome.

later


----------



## fictionalgrower (Oct 24, 2010)

Every garden needs a gnome lol.


----------



## gumball (Oct 24, 2010)

that blueberry is gonna be a beast!! what you got germing in the last pic?


----------



## SimplyBaked (Oct 25, 2010)

hmmm...that blueberry is suspect...is should have def been in flower by now! maybe wait another week and see what happens..if nothing switch to 12/12 and see if she starts to bloom then


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 25, 2010)

gumball said:


> that blueberry is gonna be a beast!! what you got germing in the last pic?


yea man lol well i couldnt find the water catch or whatever you call the thing that you put under the pot to atch water so i used some tupperware! haha



fictionalgrower said:


> Every garden needs a gnome lol.


you know it!!



SimplyBaked said:


> hmmm...that blueberry is suspect...is should have def been in flower by now! maybe wait another week and see what happens..if nothing switch to 12/12 and see if she starts to bloom then


yea mani was thinking the same thing. she is starting to stretch alot. i may switch back to 6500k to stop some of that or at least slow it down.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Oct 25, 2010)

well i hope everything turns out right for you homie! Id hate to have an auto that didnt auto flower..lol


----------



## gumball (Oct 25, 2010)

I know, I was gonna tell him to clone it yesterday!! Hell it may work if it takes much longer to flower!


----------



## SimplyBaked (Oct 25, 2010)

yeh i was thinking the same thing...if its not a true auto...clone that bitch!


----------



## gumball (Oct 25, 2010)

yeah, take a cutting and see what happens, if its bushy enough at least. hate to see you cut it later cuz it outgrows your case.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 25, 2010)

yea i had the same thoughts. but check this out. found it on ebay. may buy it and build a custom box but we'll see. i moved the lights to 16/8 to see what happens. the la diva is still tiny and hasn't started to swell at all. once again a freakin runt.

http://cgi.ebay.com/HYDROPONIC-GROW-BOX-SECRET-HIDDEN-/140426544055?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b21303b7


----------



## gumball (Oct 25, 2010)

damn dude, thats an awesome deal!! did you see the cost of some of those PC's? i am thinking about building one and putting it up there. i guess it is like selling bongs!!! one of the companies that makes them turn key units did a 20 something video how to on you tube on how to build them. i think easy420 used some of those videos to help him build his case.


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 25, 2010)

gumball said:


> damn dude, thats an awesome deal!! did you see the cost of some of those PC's? i am thinking about building one and putting it up there. i guess it is like selling bongs!!! one of the companies that makes them turn key units did a 20 something video how to on you tube on how to build them. i think easy420 used some of those videos to help him build his case.


You are correct sir. I built mine from that 20 or so video series Grow Box King. The Box CT is looking at is a lot like that guys style. I wasn't going to have mine in an open room from the start so I didn't care about aesthetics. 

CT - That one will need more ventilation if you put more than three or so CFL's inside.


----------



## gumball (Oct 25, 2010)

i couldnt believe how much they sale those for. i could make a killing putting CMH in a PC and out sale all them fools!!! but mine can be a tad loud depending on the speed of the fan. how loud are y'alls cases?


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 25, 2010)

gumball said:


> i couldnt believe how much they sale those for. i could make a killing putting CMH in a PC and out sale all them fools!!! but mine can be a tad loud depending on the speed of the fan. how loud are y'alls cases?


sounds like a humidifier


----------



## gumball (Oct 25, 2010)

maybe a touch louder than a humidifier, turned up at least. its been cooler in the house and i have been able to turn the fans down so she is about like a humidifier now.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Oct 25, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> yea i had the same thoughts. but check this out. found it on ebay. may buy it and build a custom box but we'll see. i moved the lights to 16/8 to see what happens. the la diva is still tiny and hasn't started to swell at all. once again a freakin runt.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HYDROPONIC-GROW-BOX-SECRET-HIDDEN-/140426544055?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b21303b7


yeh i was gonna order one of those too CT! next paycheck


----------



## fictionalgrower (Oct 26, 2010)

now I have to find this series of videos lol


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 26, 2010)

damn dudes blowin up my grow lol so i think i will be buying one of those stealth dressers. i plan to cool tube a 150w hps and a few daylight cfls. my case is a tad bit louder than a normal pc just cuz of my massive exhaust hole out top. the blueberry is stilll not flowering. i switched to 12/12. i know this won't yield as much but i dont care bout yield on la diva ha what a joke. i just want this thing to start flowering and its stretching. im gunna switch back to 6500k to help that.

thoughts?



peace dudes


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 27, 2010)

fictionalgrower said:


> now I have to find this series of videos lol


Grow Box King

This is what I used as an idea generator. Especially the inside box layout and equip. I upgraded my own version out of necessity.


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 27, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> damn dudes blowin up my grow lol so i think i will be buying one of those stealth dressers. i plan to cool tube a 150w hps and a few daylight cfls. my case is a tad bit louder than a normal pc just cuz of my massive exhaust hole out top. the blueberry is stilll not flowering. i switched to 12/12. i know this won't yield as much but i dont care bout yield on la diva ha what a joke. i just want this thing to start flowering and its stretching. im gunna switch back to 6500k to help that.
> 
> thoughts?
> 
> ...


Cool CT, you're going to the stealth box. You'll love the extra room. 

Not sure on why they are not flowering? The La Diva is an auto I thought. Should matter what light it gets, but I would think 2,700ks would be best no matter, especially if you can blend the lighting. I think that is one reason why mine are growing so well and green (among other environmental reasons I'm sure).

Good luck my man


----------



## gumball (Oct 27, 2010)

You know, I think I am gonna have to build something and put it on ebay!


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 27, 2010)

gumball said:


> You know, I think I am gonna have to build something and put it on ebay!


Wonder what I could get for my box? how much you think?


----------



## gumball (Oct 27, 2010)

You could definitely get what you put in it. But its just MDF and it doesn't look like a dresser or other household item, so it really aint stealthy. Otherwise your box is awesome.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 27, 2010)

*DAY 40

**Plant Stage:* veg/flower
*Light Cycle:* 12_/12_
*Lights:* 1 125w cfl 6500k
Medium: *ffof*
*Ferts:*hygrozyme, snow storm ultra
*Strain:* lowlife auto blueberry femm, delicious la diva auto femm


DAYMMMM THATS A BIG BITCH!!!

yo

so its day 40. la diva is still tiny weak sauce and blueberry has not flowered.you can see the few hairs that i am working with. she was stretching alot under the 2700k. so i switched to 12/12 to induce flowering. i know this will mess with yields but i kinda want to hurry up with these. have also put the 6500k back in to help with stretching. i can't really afford for her to get any taller since there is always a stretch in flower. i still have my bushmaster so i may have to feed with it a few times.

anyways heres some pics as always tell me what you think.

peace


----------



## gumball (Oct 27, 2010)

man she is pretty, those leaves have awesome color, almost blue 

you know, you should super crop her tallest node to help control height. shes so far gone it will be tough to control with LST alone. Simply did it on his and it looks great. and just because you just switched to 12/12 dont mean shit, she will handle it well, like easy420's bagseed handled the topping, like a champ.


----------



## lince (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey CT, the blueberry's lst looks very good, I hope I can manage to do something like that with mine 

Now, are you saying that using 6500k instead of 2700k will make the plant stretch less ?

I'm asking because I would have thought that it works the other way around


----------



## Easy420forme (Oct 28, 2010)

I think they both look great. Blueberry will do what she needs to. Nice work CT


----------



## yngdomino (Oct 28, 2010)

Ladies Lookin sexy. Great Work bro!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 28, 2010)

lince said:


> Hey CT, the blueberry's lst looks very good, I hope I can manage to do something like that with mine
> 
> Now, are you saying that using 6500k instead of 2700k will make the plant stretch less ?
> 
> I'm asking because I would have thought that it works the other way around


hey man. plants will stay shorter under 6500k. i have been told this by sever grow shop owners and have noticed it first hand



Easy420forme said:


> I think they both look great. Blueberry will do what she needs to. Nice work CT


 
thanks man and yea she is just doing her thang lol


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 28, 2010)

yngdomino said:


> Ladies Lookin sexy. Great Work bro!


 
thanks man!


----------



## lince (Oct 29, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> hey man. plants will stay shorter under 6500k. i have been told this by sever grow shop owners and have noticed it first hand.


It's good to know, thanks buddy  Actually I've got some plant that may need some stretching so I may take the 6500k bulbs out of the box. I'll make some math when I measure them today


----------



## micro.grower (Oct 29, 2010)

seeing that blueberry leads me to imagine my other pc case being great to keep a mother...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 31, 2010)

hey dudes was out of town this weekend will post an update sometime tonight. blueberry is showing signs of flower after the 12/12 switch


----------



## MoNk0 (Oct 31, 2010)

hmm can't wait crazy..


----------



## gumball (Oct 31, 2010)

clone it, clone it!! if you get that new cab you should try and reveg it to see if it really was a auto or not. LOL


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 31, 2010)

ive been thinkin bout that alot. they guy has taken it off ebay. ive sent him a few messages and havent heard back. i want it though lol


----------



## harveyjarvey (Nov 1, 2010)

Ct, your dwc grow is legendary. has to be the best pc grow on the Internet. I have a 26.5 " tower on the way. it might sound silly but these grows may end up in the pothead history books as the pcgrow subculture keeps growing. I for one think it is about the challenge of growing in such a limited space...I have seen your name come up in other forums treated with a kind of reverence... Awesome work and I'll be joining your pcgrowing army as soon as my shortryders come in...


----------



## gumball (Nov 1, 2010)

i agree CT. the DWC PC was rockin. and 31 grams from a PC, thats a great pull!


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 1, 2010)

harveyjarvey said:


> Ct, your dwc grow is legendary. has to be the best pc grow on the Internet. I have a 26.5 " tower on the way. it might sound silly but these grows may end up in the pothead history books as the pcgrow subculture keeps growing. I for one think it is about the challenge of growing in such a limited space...I have seen your name come up in other forums treated with a kind of reverence... Awesome work and I'll be joining your pcgrowing army as soon as my shortryders come in...


welcome!!!!!!


----------



## MoNk0 (Nov 1, 2010)

yeah I still want crazy to school me on how he set up that great dwc .. lol


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 2, 2010)

harveyjarvey said:


> Ct, your dwc grow is legendary. has to be the best pc grow on the Internet. I have a 26.5 " tower on the way. it might sound silly but these grows may end up in the pothead history books as the pcgrow subculture keeps growing. I for one think it is about the challenge of growing in such a limited space...I have seen your name come up in other forums treated with a kind of reverence... Awesome work and I'll be joining your pcgrowing army as soon as my shortryders come in...


are people really talking bout my dwc grow on other forums? dang lol thanks dude for the comments!!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 2, 2010)

ok guys ill have an update tonight ive been lazy.

and monk i will school the heck outa you lol did you read through my dwc journal?


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 2, 2010)

yeh its not hard if you just read through his journal it will answer all your questions


----------



## StonerKid1 (Nov 2, 2010)

whens the next pictures coming?


----------



## Easy420forme (Nov 2, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> are people really talking bout my dwc grow on other forums? dang lol thanks dude for the comments!!!


That's just what we need... the inflated skull of CT. JK! between yours and the greenhouse God (Cruzer101), that is where I learned my initial thoughts on growing at home. Now with the help of Gumball, Simplybaked, Daniel, SmellyTrees, Lince, Boonie, Greenlights, Cruzer101, 420Dream, etc. This makes growing your own stash much easier.

I finally hit 12/12 on Saturday... should show sex within a week or so. very excited.

Looking forward to your pics... especially the blueberry.


----------



## MoNk0 (Nov 2, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> ok guys ill have an update tonight ive been lazy.
> 
> and monk i will school the heck outa you lol did you read through my dwc journal?


yeah I read through your journal, I'll do it again just to see if I didn't miss something...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 2, 2010)

sounds good monk let me know if you have any questions ill be happy to help with anything


guys sorry to keep yall all waiting lights come on at 7 so pics sometime after that.


hang tight


----------



## MoNk0 (Nov 2, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> sounds good monk let me know if you have any questions ill be happy to help with anything
> 
> 
> guys sorry to keep yall all waiting lights come on at 7 so pics sometime after that.
> ...


thanks crazy, I got a soil grow happening now. Just trying to learn as much as I can about the different ways/styles of growing. So that way I can keep challenging myself and getting better grows.

Later on when I'm not so stoned I'll read back through your dwc journal lol... If you get a chance stop back through my grow thread (link in sig). Let me know what you think of the new case..

Waiting Impatiently for your new pics lol


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 2, 2010)

*DAY 46

**Plant Stage:* flower
*Light Cycle:* 12_/12_
*Lights:* 1 125w cfl 6500k
Medium: *ffof*
*Ferts:*hygrozyme, snow storm ultra
*Strain:* lowlife auto blueberry femm, delicious la diva auto femm

hey dudes

so its been a while since i updated. so if these dang strains woulda done what they were supposed to do i would be a wek or so out from harvest but nooooooooooooooo lol anyways i have been giving blueberry 4ml of bushmaster/gallon of water every watering now to stop vert growth. you will see i am almost out of room.... la diva is still being a lil runty slut. not sure what i will do with blueberry...i think it will stretch another 2 inches. not much else happening in the case. i was thinking bout transplanting the blueberry into a bigger pot and perhaps putting it outside to finish somewhere. would have to find a good spot since im in an apt.

anyways here are the pics yall have been getting boners waiting for ha

peace


----------



## MoNk0 (Nov 2, 2010)

Man crazy, those are lookin good. Yeah It does look like its starting to get a little cramped in there lol..


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 2, 2010)

lookin good CT! finally your blueberry is starting to bud! lol! she's gettin big....hey i was thinking...me and you should run a dwc at the same time and compare


----------



## yngdomino (Nov 2, 2010)

Both of the ladies look amazing! Great work bro!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 2, 2010)

MoNk0 said:


> Man crazy, those are lookin good. Yeah It does look like its starting to get a little cramped in there lol..


thanks dude i may have to try and tie her down again



SimplyBaked said:


> lookin good CT! finally your blueberry is starting to bud! lol! she's gettin big....hey i was thinking...me and you should run a dwc at the same time and compare


ill give it another shot once i get that new dresser. i can't get that guy to email me back. so we;ll see



yngdomino said:


> Both of the ladies look amazing! Great work bro!


word thanks man


----------



## gumball (Nov 3, 2010)

bursting from the seams eh!!! that blueberry is like huge, may need to take some drastic measures!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 3, 2010)

yea man i hear ya. havent figured that out yet. read an article in hightimes growers guide saying how a grower used bushmaster only for 2 feedings cuz it will stop vert growth...so ive given it 2 waerings so far with it. might have to figure another way to tie her down again or at least the main top. thoughts?


----------



## gumball (Nov 3, 2010)

I say super crop like simply did. Just pinch the main top about halfway down and bend it over. Other than that, top it. You have to tie a lot to get her down, but maybe it will work just LSTing


----------



## Easy420forme (Nov 3, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> *DAY 46
> 
> **Plant Stage:* flower
> *Light Cycle:* 12_/12_
> ...


Is you bigger plant (Blue Berry) getting TOO big for the case? Looks great. Bushmaster will help? I'm flaccid again... ha


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 3, 2010)

gumball said:


> I say super crop like simply did. Just pinch the main top about halfway down and bend it over. Other than that, top it. You have to tie a lot to get her down, but maybe it will work just LSTing


if i top will this stress her more you think since she is starting to flower?




Easy420forme said:


> Is you bigger plant (Blue Berry) getting TOO big for the case? Looks great. Bushmaster will help? I'm flaccid again... ha


man its very close to being to big....thats what she said OH MAN haha.

peace


----------



## gumball (Nov 3, 2010)

its hard to say, because it still seems to be giving vegatative growth. i think you may be ok. some folks have super cropped healthy plants 1 week into flower without issue, and I read that it could be done up to 3 weeks into flower. 

whether you do something now or later, you will have to do something, top or super crop. so might as well get it over with before she hits blocks the light out from la diva


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 3, 2010)

hey i just had to supercrop again she is starting to blow up! the main cola i did about 2-3 nodes down..i would get a pic but lights off ill try to snap one in the morning but im sure she'll be growing back up by then! you can really see the stem thicken up when you do it, seems like she takes in nutrients better after. I was thinking about topping but i didnt want to because i already started 12/12 like a week and a half ago so i didnt wanna take any chances...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 4, 2010)

not sure i know how to super crop can yall explain it in deltail for me? prease ha


----------



## gumball (Nov 4, 2010)

You find a location on the main stalk between 2 nodes where you want to do it. You simply pinch the main stalk till you hear/feel a pop, then bend the top over. If you have resistance to bend it over then rotate your fingers around the stalk in the same place and pinch it again, so you pinch it twice in the same location on the stalk, just do it on both sides of the stalk. It will normally recover after a couple of days and start reaching again. There are a bunch of youtube videos that will give you a great idea if my take was a little confusing. You will do great!


----------



## Easy420forme (Nov 4, 2010)

It did wonders for me. My big plant is so dense it's hard to see any stems or even access them. THICK MF!


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 4, 2010)

yeh i cant even see my stem anymore i have to dig through leaves to get to the stem. supper-cropping works really good, im gonna super-crop from here on out..this was my first grow actually doing it.


----------



## Micromaster (Nov 4, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> not sure i know how to super crop can yall explain it in deltail for me? prease ha


 Here is a good video showing you how to do it.

[video=youtube;-F2M_s6vPVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-F2M_s6vPVM[/video]


----------



## gumball (Nov 4, 2010)

thank you micromaster, i was on my phone earlier and didnt have the time to search a link


----------



## Easy420forme (Nov 4, 2010)

Micromaster said:


> Here is a good video showing you how to do it.



Thank you Micro! +Rep


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 5, 2010)

Micromaster said:


> Here is a good video showing you how to do it.
> 
> [video=youtube;-F2M_s6vPVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-F2M_s6vPVM[/video]


thanks for the link dude. + rep to you


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 5, 2010)

heading to the deer lease this weekend. pics on sunday when i get back

peace


----------



## gumball (Nov 5, 2010)

well have a good time at the lease, dont shoot anyone!! 

so did you do anything to the plant, or should we expect a full size Xmas tree in that case on the pic update? 

either way sounds like fun!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 5, 2010)

i did top one of the taller branches and re tied the main cola. i think the bushmaster has been working. just gave her another watering with it so we'll see come sunday!!

peace bro


----------



## MoNk0 (Nov 5, 2010)

GL crazy, and have fun on your trip.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 7, 2010)

what up guys

alright so trip was great shot a few coyotes and saw some nice deer. update will be coming sometime tonight. 

hang tight


----------



## fictionalgrower (Nov 7, 2010)

/em bites his nails, patiently awaiting bud porn.....


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 7, 2010)

*DAY 51

**Plant Stage:* flower
*Light Cycle:* 12_/12_
*Lights:* 1 125w cfl 6500k
Medium: *ffof*
*Ferts:*hygrozyme, snow storm ultra, flora nova bloom
*Strain:* lowlife auto blueberry femm, delicious la diva auto femm


whats up everyone. quick update here. blueberry is starting to flower nicely. you can see the one cola of hers that i topped. other than that everything is going smoothly other than her height.....burn marks are from the light. i will get this taken care of later tonight so she wont be burned alot


questions or comments...lay em on me


peace


----------



## MoNk0 (Nov 7, 2010)

Crazy there look good bro.. can't wait till my little plant gets to that size


----------



## YarndiYarns (Nov 7, 2010)

I've been following your grow but I think this is my first post here, I just couldn't let it go without saying that 'La Diva' is so cute she should be kept as an ornament on the coffee table.
It's like one of those flower things you pin on your jacket when attending a ball/wedding/graduation type thing.
The grow in such a tight place is pretty cool though and I enjoy catching up with your updates, good on you.

Jah Bless,

Yarndi.


----------



## gumball (Nov 7, 2010)

nope, cant see where you topped her, but cant see la diva in that case either. all of these things are good though, cause that blueberry is gonna do you right!! if you want to tie her down more, then 2 suggestions for ya are 1. do like easy420 and tie something heavy to the highest point, like a big nut and bolt and it will slowly weigh her down as she dries up & 2. do like v12xjs and use a rubber band and it will slowly pull on the plant until the rubber band doesnt have any tension. then you just double up the rubber band and it will do it again. 

how long is the blueberry suppose to take from pre-flowers showing? 

nice deer, you take any nice ones yet this season?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 7, 2010)

MoNk0 said:


> Crazy there look good bro.. can't wait till my little plant gets to that size


thanks dude, ideally you dont want a plant this big in a pc case lol. flower your plants at like 4-6 in tall.



YarndiYarns said:


> I've been following your grow but I think this is my first post here, I just couldn't let it go without saying that 'La Diva' is so cute she should be kept as an ornament on the coffee table.
> It's like one of those flower things you pin on your jacket when attending a ball/wedding/graduation type thing.
> The grow in such a tight place is pretty cool though and I enjoy catching up with your updates, good on you.
> 
> ...


hey man thanks for posting glad to have ya for the ride


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 7, 2010)

gumball said:


> nope, cant see where you topped her, but cant see la diva in that case either. all of these things are good though, cause that blueberry is gonna do you right!! if you want to tie her down more, then 2 suggestions for ya are 1. do like easy420 and tie something heavy to the highest point, like a big nut and bolt and it will slowly weigh her down as she dries up & 2. do like v12xjs and use a rubber band and it will slowly pull on the plant until the rubber band doesnt have any tension. then you just double up the rubber band and it will do it again.
> 
> how long is the blueberry suppose to take from pre-flowers showing?
> 
> nice deer, you take any nice ones yet this season?


pic 11 is the topped node pic. i may try the lug nut thing like easy did. the blueberry is supposed to take i think 56 days start to finish under ideal auto flower terms. this weekend was opening weekend so it was more just a look at em weekend. near Christmas time we will be droppin em.

peace bro


----------



## Easy420forme (Nov 8, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> *DAY 51
> 
> **Plant Stage:* flower
> *Light Cycle:* 12_/12_
> ...



Love the look of bud porn... well done CT. Congrats. Maybe my autofems will be females... (ha)


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 8, 2010)

haha man stay positive. what strain are you gunna be using?


----------



## Easy420forme (Nov 8, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> haha man stay positive. what strain are you gunna be using?


Check it out... I just ended my first grow and will start my UFO Sweet Deep Grapefruit. Can't wait... already soaking the seed. I posted a farewell video for my first grow... see what smoking weed does?

Thanks for all your help CT


----------



## vivalaboss (Nov 8, 2010)

nice lookin pc so far man.....i just started a pc not to long ago....im doing a SCROG net for mine...i dont know if youve ever tried it, but with that PC you could probobly get some pretty nice yields with a SCROG.... plants are looking good though man cant wait till mine are done buddin....there about three weeks in...i was keepin a journal on em, but i havent updated them on here in a couple weeks...anyways just wanted to give ya some props on the plants.....


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 9, 2010)

Easy420forme said:


> Check it out... I just ended my first grow and will start my UFO Sweet Deep Grapefruit. Can't wait... already soaking the seed. I posted a farewell video for my first grow... see what smoking weed does?
> 
> Thanks for all your help CT


anytime dude. shoot me a link if you start up a new journal



vivalaboss said:


> nice lookin pc so far man.....i just started a pc not to long ago....im doing a SCROG net for mine...i dont know if youve ever tried it, but with that PC you could probobly get some pretty nice yields with a SCROG.... plants are looking good though man cant wait till mine are done buddin....there about three weeks in...i was keepin a journal on em, but i havent updated them on here in a couple weeks...anyways just wanted to give ya some props on the plants.....


 
thanks man, ive thought about scrog. might give it a shot next time.

peace


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 9, 2010)

ay CT you plan to start another grow as soon as this current one is done?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 9, 2010)

SimplyBaked said:


> ay CT you plan to start another grow as soon as this current one is done?


 
you know it man. ive got a mason jar with alot of auto seeds ready to go. blue mystic might be next


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 9, 2010)

thas wassup!! i need to try that blue mystic...its goin around my town right now i know the grower...was trying to get some clones but it was too late in flower when we hooked up


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 9, 2010)

well ive got 2 seeds. they are reg though. not femm. could be cool to get a male and female. might re do my lighting with a 70w hps in the near future we'll see

peace


----------



## vivalaboss (Nov 9, 2010)

crazytrain u got any extra seeds you could throw my way....LOL..im dyin to get another strain goin!! i trip out orderin seeds for some reason...is it pretty safe to do?


----------



## gumball (Nov 10, 2010)

vivalaboss said:


> crazytrain u got any extra seeds you could throw my way....LOL..im dyin to get another strain goin!! i trip out orderin seeds for some reason...is it pretty safe to do?


it is plenty safe to order seeds. just get the stealth shipping. i have read many cases where customs confiscated the seeds, but all they did is send the intended recipient a letter telling them there was contriband in a parcel shipped to them. be careful asking for seeds from people on a site


----------



## Easy420forme (Nov 10, 2010)

gumball said:


> it is plenty safe to order seeds. just get the stealth shipping. i have read many cases where customs confiscated the seeds, but all they did is send the intended recipient a letter telling them there was contriband in a parcel shipped to them. be careful asking for seeds from people on a site


Agreed... When I ordered my seed from Attitude, I asked for the coffeee mug you see in my avatar. It shipped to my house in Texas no problem. US Postal service baby!


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 10, 2010)

Easy420forme said:


> Agreed... When I ordered my seed from Attitude, I asked for the coffeee mug you see in my avatar. It shipped to my house in Texas no problem. US Postal service baby!


what part of the great state u in homie?


----------



## Easy420forme (Nov 10, 2010)

SimplyBaked said:


> what part of the great state u in homie?


DFW proper. yous?


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Nov 10, 2010)

*What's up Crazytrain, man I had the same problems with my auto blue mystics. They out grew my pc case and are well over 2 and 3 ft tall. It took awhile for them to flower but now there are buds everywhere. Your grow looks like you are going to have some serious buds.



*


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 11, 2010)

vivalaboss said:


> crazytrain u got any extra seeds you could throw my way....LOL..im dyin to get another strain goin!! i trip out orderin seeds for some reason...is it pretty safe to do?


not sure i could do that man lol its safe to do the stealth shipping. ive never had any problems



CHIEF PUFF PUFF said:


> *What's up Crazytrain, man I had the same problems with my auto blue mystics. They out grew my pc case and are well over 2 and 3 ft tall. It took awhile for them to flower but now there are buds everywhere. Your grow looks like you are going to have some serious buds.
> 
> 
> 
> *


good to know man i might not grow this out out then. hmmm maybe either road runner or great white shark. i have 2 blue mystic and one auto nl but i know not to grow that out out unless its 12/12

update tonight guys been lazy over here blueberry is looking good.

peace


----------



## gumball (Nov 11, 2010)

Maybe they screwed up and packaged a bunch of photo period fem seeds as auto's or something???


----------



## Easy420forme (Nov 11, 2010)

gumball said:


> Maybe they screwed up and packaged a bunch of photo period fem seeds as auto's or something???


Strange why an auto would take so long to flower... I thought you were being a little impatient a week ago, but now... wow... i can't beleive there are no triches???


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 11, 2010)

the blueberry is starting to flower nicely....under 12/12. trichs are starting to form. lights come on at 6 tonight so update sometime tonight. more than likely gunn ahead to the bar for a few beers so after that.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 11, 2010)

*DAY 55

**Plant Stage:* flower
*Light Cycle:* 12_/12_
*Lights:* 1 125w cfl 6500k
Medium: *ffof*
*Ferts:*hygrozyme, snow storm ultra, flora nova bloom
*Strain:* lowlife auto blueberry femm, delicious la diva auto femm


good day ladies and gents....and ladies here? 

anyways its day 55 for the blueberry and its looking good jsut tall. small ploblem though. lower leaves are starting to fall off. i flushed a tad today. what are yalls thoughts on the pics. the last couple of pics are la diva. i am going to mix up a batch of smowstorm for her. she is getting really crystally. i think the ffof soil is just to hot for her. anyways enjoy the pics i took alot. comments or suggestions are always welcome.

peace


----------



## gumball (Nov 11, 2010)

WOW, need i say more.

oh, the la diva looks like a lizard buried in the bush!!! so cute

but man, how much longer do you think the blueberry will go? it looks like about 3-4 weeks...


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 11, 2010)

damn man that blueberry stretch its ass off...literally....where's the ass!?


----------



## Easy420forme (Nov 11, 2010)

PORN, I love POT PORN! nice looken CT... well done


----------



## thedankape (Nov 11, 2010)

hey everything looks really good id say 3 to 5 more weeks for that blue berry i just started a pc grow today its a green crack clone and gdp seedling hopfully it looks as nice as yours plus repp.... oh how did you wire your fans?

check out my journal
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/383622-pc-grow.html


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 11, 2010)

gumball said:


> WOW, need i say more.
> 
> oh, the la diva looks like a lizard buried in the bush!!! so cute
> 
> but man, how much longer do you think the blueberry will go? it looks like about 3-4 weeks...


thanks man. she is a funny lil lady. i was thinkin maybe 4 weeks on the blueberry in a week i will start feeding with snow storm ultra. supposed to help boost resin production



SimplyBaked said:


> damn man that blueberry stretch its ass off...literally....where's the ass!?


lol you aren't kiddin man. wish i knew





Easy420forme said:


> PORN, I love POT PORN! nice looken CT... well done


thanks bro its been a crazy ride



thedankape said:


> hey everything looks really good id say 3 to 5 more weeks for that blue berry i just started a pc grow today its a green crack clone and gdp seedling hopfully it looks as nice as yours plus repp.... oh how did you wire your fans?
> 
> check out my journal
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/383622-pc-grow.html


thanks for the comment dude. i was thinking about 4ish weeks give or take a few days for her. ill check out your pc grow.

peace dude


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 12, 2010)

thedankape said:


> hey everything looks really good id say 3 to 5 more weeks for that blue berry i just started a pc grow today its a green crack clone and gdp seedling hopfully it looks as nice as yours plus repp.... oh how did you wire your fans?
> 
> check out my journal
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/383622-pc-grow.html


oh and for the fans ive got a phone charger looking thing with the 3 fans all wired in to it. i actually bought this case on ebay. came already wired with the plus. i just mixed and matched the fans if that makes sense


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 12, 2010)

does anybody have any ideas as to why leaves are falling off like this on the lower levels? i switched back to 2700k. bulb is smaller so it gave me some extra room, maybe a 2-3 inches lol check it. also a view from the top in


----------



## gumball (Nov 12, 2010)

From the leaves I see that is heat burn from the light. Is that what your referring too? Glad to see you squeezed some more space out of your case!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 12, 2010)

i'm talkin the leaves near the soil. they are falling off fast and still green. im not to worried bout the heat stress on the upper leaves


----------



## Easy420forme (Nov 12, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> i'm talkin the leaves near the soil. they are falling off fast and still green. im not to worried bout the heat stress on the upper leaves


I think the lower leaves are falling off becasue they are under foliage that always dies off in any plant because of the lack of light and natural attrition. Maybe?


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 12, 2010)

hey ct... what im wondering is if you could have "dwarfed" the blueberrytosize to where it would have sorta grown like mine... only reason being is the height and size limitations you are having... what do you think?


----------



## gumball (Nov 12, 2010)

micro.grower said:


> hey ct... what im wondering is if you could have "dwarfed" the blueberrytosize to where it would have sorta grown like mine... only reason being is the height and size limitations you are having... what do you think?


yeah like through a fish net over it to weigh it down and it would keep it from growing up or something...


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 12, 2010)

sorta.. i useda "reverse scrog" technique im workin on.... it has worked so far, but this is def a test round... i also "dwarfed" my plant by pot size, lst, and heavy pruning... i think this is what hasdone it.. nother technique im working on... you would have to check my thread to see what im talkin about... but something... i know whatever im doing is keeping my plants small... but coincdently, it seems to be working fine for my box limitations..


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 12, 2010)

Easy420forme said:


> I think the lower leaves are falling off becasue they are under foliage that always dies off in any plant because of the lack of light and natural attrition. Maybe?


yeah i was thinking since they weren't getting much light they were dying off. makes sense



micro.grower said:


> hey ct... what im wondering is if you could have "dwarfed" the blueberrytosize to where it would have sorta grown like mine... only reason being is the height and size limitations you are having... what do you think?


not surewhat you mean by dwarfed. i'm thinkin i will get near an oz off her


----------



## gumball (Nov 13, 2010)

well if you dont cut anything off or do anything drastic to deal with size, i bet you get well over an oz, maybe more than the DWC plant. i mean have you looked at her lately  she beauty and the beast!!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 13, 2010)

gumball said:


> well if you dont cut anything off or do anything drastic to deal with size, i bet you get well over an oz, maybe more than the DWC plant. i mean have you looked at her lately  she beauty and the beast!!!


 
well i thank you sir


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 14, 2010)

so the la diva has almost all hairs orange and little to no bud material lol. i think i will just give her plain water for a while and see what she does. blueberry is flowering nicely and the vert growth has stopped. glad for that. i switched back to 2700k for max flower growth. update in a few days.


peace


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 14, 2010)

sounds good man, wassuo with the la diva tho??


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 14, 2010)

yea dude its the weirdest thing with that lil plant. only like 8-10 hairs that aren't all the way orange. just checked the trichs. mosty clear and cloudy no amber that i saw. so do yall think she will fatten up anymore. its just a few swollen calyx's really lol pretty sad but tasty looking. i tried to upload pics but site is being weird. will try later on tonight or tomorrow

what are yalls thoughts on what i should do with her? i will be using distilled water on her only for the rest of her lift to somewhat flush her. might harvest her soon.

peace


----------



## MoNk0 (Nov 14, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> yea dude its the weirdest thing with that lil plant. only like 8-10 hairs that aren't all the way orange. just checked the trichs. mosty clear and cloudy no amber that i saw. so do yall think she will fatten up anymore. its just a few swollen calyx's really lol pretty sad but tasty looking. i tried to upload pics but site is being weird. will try later on tonight or tomorrow
> 
> what are yalls thoughts on what i should do with her? i will be using distilled water on her only for the rest of her lift to somewhat flush her. might harvest her soon.
> 
> peace


Doesn't the color of the trichs determine the kind of high? I personally like the balance of body and cerebral high.. Can't wait till I get to that point for the first time  lol


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 14, 2010)

well from what i understand a cloudy trich is more mature then a clear one. i am just hoping she puts on a lil more weight which i dont know if she is going to do


----------



## gumball (Nov 14, 2010)

I think la diva needs you to show off some new pics of her and blueberry and then snip her ass and free up her real estate. she hasnt done much, shes cute, but cute dont do much in the bong...

maybe a week more of the 2700k may do something.


----------



## Easy420forme (Nov 14, 2010)

yes, we must see pics of the beautiful babies!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 14, 2010)

yo guys here are pics of la diva. see what i mean bout the pistils all being orange and not to much bud growth. check out this sweet tulip joint my girl rolled for us the othernight.

yo easy420, what'd you think? good?


----------



## gumball (Nov 14, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> View attachment 1268633View attachment 1268632View attachment 1268631View attachment 1268630View attachment 1268629View attachment 1268628
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice, is the la diva getting more dense?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 14, 2010)

not to much maybe a tad. i will keep an eye on her over the next week and be flushing at the same time. i may harvest her next week. kinda getting tired of lookin at that bitch lol next seed planted will be a auto great white shark. or i may order some more auto strains. but only the top known ones. i need for lights to stay on 18/6.


----------



## Easy420forme (Nov 14, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> yo easy420, what'd you think? good?


smoke report:
digitty dank... the pulls were nice and long with a smooth draw. flavor is not too harsh but makes your face feel funny. you are good people. solid.


----------



## Easy420forme (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm also torched on that stuff right now and I 'm just trying all I can to make logical sense. Your girlfriend must be a pretty special lady. How long you guys been together? my wife and I dates for about 3.5 years before I proposed, but that was mainly while in college.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 14, 2010)

round a year and a half now. we bought a joint rolling book a few months ago and just loaded alot of regs and had fun


----------



## Easy420forme (Nov 14, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> round a year and a half now. we bought a joint rolling book a few months ago and just loaded alot of regs and had fun


you are much younger than I so some of your lingo just flew over my irrelevant head. "Loaded a lot of regs"?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 14, 2010)

reggs is like shwagg. cheap pot. stuff with the seeds in it


----------



## Easy420forme (Nov 14, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> round a year and a half now. we bought a joint rolling book a few months ago and just loaded alot of regs and had fun


Find a best friend and someone that really cares about you. I married prettier and smarter so I hit the goldmine/lottery. You may have found her already. any gal cool enough and open minded enough to enjoy herb is no fool.


----------



## Easy420forme (Nov 14, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> reggs is like shwagg. cheap pot. stuff with the seeds in it


got it... yes schwagg... familiar with that term. skunk weed in oklahoma... grown in red clay in the south canadian river.... yuck


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 14, 2010)

that and in mexico alot of times. not bad in joints but not in a bowl.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 14, 2010)

yeh all our shit here in texas comes from mexico...sometimes from oklahoma but barely


----------



## Easy420forme (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm not sure where the stuff I'm smoking is from, but if there is a heaven, I'm certain it had something to do with its creation.


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 15, 2010)

lol.. were gettin some alright regs in south louisiana right now... good blunt weed... lol.. the kinda weed where you dont mind rollin a 1/4 into a blunt...


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 15, 2010)

that tulip looks sweet... u should post a vid of u rollin one... the fat part is what i never understood... nice fan leaf to boot.. btw.. this is my 1000th post... sorta stoked.. lol... im now "mr.ganja"... lol...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 15, 2010)

SimplyBaked said:


> yeh all our shit here in texas comes from mexico...sometimes from oklahoma but barely


man sometimes its ok sometimes its terrible. glad i don't buy it regularly. i try and stick to my dank 



Easy420forme said:


> I'm not sure where the stuff I'm smoking is from, but if there is a heaven, I'm certain it had something to do with its creation.


it was grown in the houston area. i've been tring to get my neighbor to let me meet the guy that grows it. my gf is loving that stuff to. glad you are enjoying it.



micro.grower said:


> lol.. were gettin some alright regs in south louisiana right now... good blunt weed... lol.. the kinda weed where you dont mind rollin a 1/4 into a blunt...


man i bet the past few years have made getting good herb in s louisiana kinda tough, heard inflation was crazy on goods after the storms hit. hopefully its gotten back to normal now


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 15, 2010)

micro.grower said:


> that tulip looks sweet... u should post a vid of u rollin one... the fat part is what i never understood... nice fan leaf to boot.. btw.. this is my 1000th post... sorta stoked.. lol... im now "mr.ganja"... lol...


 
well look at ol micro movin up in the world of riu lol right on man. i was pretty pumped when i hit 1000. ill take some pics of the book we used.


i got a fat new pipe yesterday ill post a pic of that to.

later guys


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 15, 2010)

dont worry bout the piks.. i have the book... lol.. the one that shows how to roll a cannabis cigar... with fan leaves and what not... i gotcha... real cartoony book right? yeah man... i moved upstate right before the storm and have been there for awhile... once i got back down to the dirty 3rd, i was gettin zones for 40... call me lucky, but i refuse to deal with inflation.. lol... i tell em i know other peeps i could get mine from for about 10-20 bucks cheaper... just sorta lettem think that i really dont need to fuck with them... they usually always drop it after a bit... once they realize im not one of those high school kids still not sure if a eighth weighs more than an ounce or not... lol... ive came a long way since those days, so i tend to not get fucked over now... since i have that shit called knowledge... lol.. sorry for the ramblings... stoned...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 15, 2010)

DAY 59
Plant Stage: flower
Light Cycle: 12/12
Lights: 1 125w, 1 23w cfl 2700k
Medium: ffof
Ferts:hygrozyme, snow storm ultra, flora nova bloom
Strain: lowlife auto blueberry femm, delicious la diva auto femm



Update time!!!

day 59. i think the la diva might be adding on a lil weight. go girl lol. main thing is i added a 23w cfl to the dark side of the case, hopefully this will help the lower leaves from dying off. i went to the local hydro shop today and explained my problem. he said its just because of lack of light. well i've known that i should add another light to that side but ive been to lazy. so i wired this lil dude up and hung it with a magnet thing that i used in my first lowryder grow.there is a pic ofhow i ran the wires in the case. i will be watching temps, as i have added another thermometer on the dark side. link in sig for lowryder grow if anybody wants to check it. the blueberry is filling in fast. i can honestly say ive got bud porn haha finally. here is a pic on how to roll the tulip joint and the book it is in. sorry some pics are kind of blurry, not normally like me but i've got some dank and is amazing. 

as always comments and suggestions always welcome


peace


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 15, 2010)

lookin good man... yup... thats the book i downloaded... good shit...


----------



## MoNk0 (Nov 15, 2010)

Lookin good crazy, I better you just itchin to start choppin


----------



## gumball (Nov 15, 2010)

looks real good crazytrain, that blueberry is looking sticky, gonna be some nice stuff man.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks guys. i'm looking forward to chopping la diva. i want to start a new bean only thing is i'm on 12/12. i wonder what a week of 12/12 would do to a plant then switch it to 18/6 hmmmm. prolly hermi.

does anybody have any thoughts as to when i should chop la diva? thinkin sunday night maybe


----------



## gumball (Nov 15, 2010)

you know my thoughts on la diva. are you gonna change the lights on the blueberry back to 18/6? that is a bitch. with autos i dont know what to tell you. seems the blueberry has taken the flip flops pretty well


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 15, 2010)

yea she did real well. i may wait to start germing a seed a few days before i chop her. i wouoldnt think 5 days at 12/12 would mess with a plant to much. yea man i know your thoughts haha we are on the same page


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 15, 2010)

just checked in on temps with the new light in there. staying around 77 to 78 so good move i think. yall think i shuld stick a 6500k in there to mix spectrum or keep 2700k?


----------



## gumball (Nov 15, 2010)

mix it up. so the blueberry only has a week or 2 left? man where does the time go...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 15, 2010)

man i'm thinkin like 3-4 weeks. not a single amber hair on her and she is getting thicker everyday. not to much smell though. not sure if it is because how uch air is being moved through there or not.


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 16, 2010)

with the 12/12 thing... i keptmy lil lady on outdoor 12/12 (flowering season) till she showed sex... i then reverted her to24/0... she was on that till last week, then i switched to 18/6... which she has currentlybeen on... i have noticed that her growth has exploded when a) i cut the ziptie and b) when i switched to 18/6....


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 16, 2010)

interesting info micro.

so i noticed wheni got home. i took out the ona a few days ago. yes they do smell a tad lol


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 16, 2010)

also.. she hasnt hermied to the best of my knowledge... i guess we wontknow that for sure though till harvest... when im smokin on her... but hell if i find a seed or two,imay keep em and grow them out, then let em pollinate another female plant... i am thinking that is one way to get feminized seeds... it cuts out the male gene or something... the hard part will be gettin the pollen off the hermie... if itis one...


----------



## Rtoke (Nov 17, 2010)

nice ladys man !!

when did you switch the lights to 12/12 ??

cheers

peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 17, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> nice ladys man !!
> 
> when did you switch the lights to 12/12 ??
> 
> ...


thanks man, i switched around 10/27. not on my normal comp or i could tell you an exact date. so she has been flowering for 4 weeks now. not even sure when the la diva started to flower. that thing is still pathitacly dank but pathetic lol

later man


----------



## harveyjarvey (Nov 17, 2010)

So I'm about to start my pc grow with auto shortryders. If I only grow autos is it true that I can leave the lights on 18/6 and just add new plants in at different stages and be able to harvest every month and a half. Let's say 2 lowryders at a time with 2 seedlings coming in every month and a half. Under a guide for lowryders they recommend 18/6 constantly for whole lifecycle. Is it possible


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 17, 2010)

yea it is but if you are growing dwc the roots will get tangled and could cause some trouble when you go to harvest or start a new plant.


----------



## lince (Nov 18, 2010)

harveyjarvey said:


> So I'm about to start my pc grow with auto shortryders. If I only grow autos is it true that I can leave the lights on 18/6 and just add new plants in at different stages and be able to harvest every month and a half. Let's say 2 lowryders at a time with 2 seedlings coming in every month and a half. Under a guide for lowryders they recommend 18/6 constantly for whole lifecycle. Is it possible


If you grow Lowryder you should be able to harvest every month because their life cycle is 60 days from seed to harvest and yes, lights on 18/6 the whole time. Let us know if you go for it, would love to follow your grow


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 18, 2010)

autos seem extremely fun and worth while in a micro setup... its just a matter of having the money to buy the damn things... i think imma go price seeds now...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 18, 2010)

there are some that are cheap liek the regular non fem seeds iwas looking at em the othernight. gunna be making another order in a month maybe sooner


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 18, 2010)

i guess that would work... def get alot more seeds outta a non fem bag of seeds... humm.... i just need to save up for some really... maybe x-mas present from the missus... if only she condoned my hobbies... lol..


----------



## fictionalgrower (Nov 18, 2010)

You should have married a pot head like me lol 

I guess I should have said "like I did" instead haha


----------



## StonerKid1 (Nov 19, 2010)

hello CT these are my plants one 60 day wonder and short ryder but the leaves are going yellow suddenly the temp is 33c and very low humity.
ive started to put a bottle of ice to lower temp and a soaked towel any advice helps.
i dont use nute and i dont have a ph meter andam growing a pc grow box with a 125w cfl thanks.

these plants are on 3 weeks from starting to germinate.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 19, 2010)

looks like they could use some grow nutes and lay off the watering. water every 2 days or so. watch the soil. when you can stick your finger an inch deep and not feel wet soil its time to water. or at least that's what i have been doing and its been working out for me. to much watering will cause you to have root rot. good luck man


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 19, 2010)

fictionalgrower said:


> You should have married a pot head like me lol
> 
> I guess I should have said "like I did" instead haha


smart man lol ive been with my gf for a lil over a year now and we both smoke like crazy. so she helps me pick out strains she wants me to grow lol


----------



## fictionalgrower (Nov 19, 2010)

My Mrs. encouraged me to start growing lol


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 20, 2010)

dont get me wrong... my girl smokes... she just doesnt approveof my obsession over growing... shes fine with us buying andsmoking, but growing makes her super paranoid... so i keep her stoned enough to not care about what im doing... lol...works most of the time... till we run out of bud... lol...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 20, 2010)

DAY 64
Plant Stage: flower
Light Cycle: 12/12
Lights: 1 125w, 1 23w cfl 6500k
Medium: ffof
Ferts:hygrozyme, snow storm ultra, flora nova bloom
Strain: lowlife auto blueberry femm




whats happenin dudes,

so far been a great weekend other than getting my truck towed friday morning. playin in an alumni lacrosse game today back where i went to school. we won.

anyways i just harvested la diva and man is this a dank lil dissapointing plant lol. it sprouted on 9-1-10 you can see the before an after pics. i didnt weigh it cus honestly i dont care lol ill wait til after it cures. all it is is jst swollen calyx's on a stem. room system was very small. check out one of the leaves. it was like 2 leaves from one stem. weird lil plant. clippings in cup are going to be saved to make butter when i harvest the blueberry i will use those to.








so to the blueberry. its day 65 for her. blowin up with trichs. have a few amber colored hairs starting to pop out. have alot more room in the case now. better airflow for sure. how long yall think now? im thinking 3-4 weeks.

`




comments suggestions let loose.

peace


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 20, 2010)

bluberry's lookin good man... shehas def filled out your box... how much you think on yeild?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 20, 2010)

thinking round an oz maybe we'll see


----------



## gumball (Nov 20, 2010)

very nice of course, great work!

you ever hear anything on that cabinet from ebay?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 20, 2010)

i finally got ahold of him and i havent heard back from him after we sent like 2 emails back in forth. gay ive been searching goodwills and stuff for cheap dressers


----------



## gumball (Nov 21, 2010)

look for a Habitat for Humanity Re-Store in your area. They basically have stuff which people take out of their homes and donate, and they sell it real cheap.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 21, 2010)

right on man i will keep that in mind.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 21, 2010)

Bump for the la diva harvest?


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 22, 2010)

bumpity bump... lol... very very nice mane...


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 22, 2010)

bump homie! lookin frosty! i know ur gonna love that smoke sux you couldnt get more out of her


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 22, 2010)

micro.grower said:


> bumpity bump... lol... very very nice mane...


thanks dude deff nto my best harvest lol dealing with a runt but o well it looks dank

peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 22, 2010)

SimplyBaked said:


> bump homie! lookin frosty! i know ur gonna love that smoke sux you couldnt get more out of her


 
yea man i know it will be good and strong but man wish i woulda gotten more than 2 bowls out of her lol was really just caylx's on a stem. weighed it and with stems it was 2.2..DANG haha o well was fun

later bro


----------



## MoNk0 (Nov 22, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> thanks dude deff nto my best harvest lol dealing with a runt but o well it looks dank
> 
> peace


its not quantity its quality with our micro grows though right crazy?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 22, 2010)

MoNk0 said:


> its not quantity its quality with our micro grows though right crazy?


yea man but i would expect to get at lease a half to 20 grams. just kind of a goal i try to shoot for since that last dwc grow got me 31 grams. not sure i can top that but sure wouldn't mind getting close. when you grow something for 2-3 months and put the time and effort into it as i do, i would expect or hope to get more if not why grow it, just go buy 2 grams. at the end of the day i'm still trying to maximize harvest while at the same time use a space as small as my pc with only a 125w bulb. thanks for the comment dude can't wait to see your plants stat to flower. i plan to buy some seeds soon. so stay tuned

peace bro


----------



## MoNk0 (Nov 22, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> yea man but i would expect to get at lease a half to 20 grams. just kind of a goal i try to shoot for since that last dwc grow got me 31 grams. not sure i can top that but sure wouldn't mind getting close. when you grow something for 2-3 months and put the time and effort into it as i do, i would expect or hope to get more if not why grow it, just go buy 2 grams. at the end of the day i'm still trying to maximize harvest while at the same time use a space as small as my pc with only a 125w bulb. thanks for the comment dude can't wait to see your plants stat to flower. i plan to buy some seeds soon. so stay tuned
> 
> peace bro


Oh for sure I totally understand about trying to maximize the yield.. I'm shooting for about an OZ so 28-30g dried I'd be happy.. I have more then one bulb but there only 27w, so I have 130w so I know what you mean about that. You got more then 1 thing growing though so thats impressive , being my first grow I didn't have a 100% clear idea on what to expect so I opted to just grow 1 plant to get my feet wet. Yeah I can't wait to flower it, gonna switch in 13 more days, and hopefully its a girl.. If not I'll scratch it and start over I guess, got some seeds out of a batch of medical MJ from colorado so if it grows balls I'll start over and use them lol..


----------



## lince (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey crazy! nice one the double leave you've got there, I got one of those as well from a white widow, posted the picture in the link on my sig (mutant pictures) 

It's kind of a normal harvest for a party cup dude. I think you were expecting too much from it, anyway the plant is beautiful  It seems to me that 1-2g is a common harvest for a 0.5L pot even if I def. think you can get a little more out of it (maybe 5g?). Lets wait and see what Smelly gets from his girls.

Will you try again ? I may give it another chance at some point.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 23, 2010)

lince said:


> Hey crazy! nice one the double leave you've got there, I got one of those as well from a white widow, posted the picture in the link on my sig (mutant pictures)
> 
> It's kind of a normal harvest for a party cup dude. I think you were expecting too much from it, anyway the plant is beautiful  It seems to me that 1-2g is a common harvest for a 0.5L pot even if I def. think you can get a little more out of it (maybe 5g?). Lets wait and see what Smelly gets from his girls.
> 
> Will you try again ? I may give it another chance at some point.


only reason i kept it in the cup was becuae it never grew. the root system was tiny and would have never filled a normal pot. i normallt start a seed off in a cup then transfer


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 23, 2010)

damn man 2.2 its all good it was prolly good as shit!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 23, 2010)

its still drying so a day more then into the jar for this lil thing


----------



## Mr.Highlyfe (Nov 24, 2010)

Whts up Ct just ran across this thread wish I could have caught it at tha start but i'm subbed now. Not growing in a pc at tha moment but in a small cab i'm a DIYer myself and have a small homemade dwc system I came up with, so I gotta read your other post. I'm real interested in autos so i'm gonna have to visit more often. Lol And tht blue berry looks real dank can't wait to see your harvest. +rep my friend and i'm getting in tha car and coming along for tha ride. =)

@ Micro good to see another grower out da boot main i dont thnk its to many of us on hear. I20,I10 stand up. Hahaha


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 24, 2010)

Mr.Highlyfe said:


> Whts up Ct just ran across this thread wish I could have caught it at tha start but i'm subbed now. Not growing in a pc at tha moment but in a small cab i'm a DIYer myself and have a small homemade dwc system I came up with, so I gotta read your other post. I'm real interested in autos so i'm gonna have to visit more often. Lol And tht blue berry looks real dank can't wait to see your harvest. +rep my friend and i'm getting in tha car and coming along for tha ride. =)
> 
> @ Micro good to see another grower out da boot main i dont thnk its to many of us on hear. I20,I10 stand up. Hahaha


waddup highlyfe glad you stopped by. once i'm about a week oout from harvest i will start another seed. more than likely auto great white shark or roadrunner...then time to order more seeds. anyways thanks dude i do believe i can toll a lil rep your way. update in a day maybe tonight

peace bro


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 24, 2010)

just +rep yo CT thanx for the hookup homie


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 24, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> yea man but i would expect to get at lease a half to 20 grams. just kind of a goal i try to shoot for since that last dwc grow got me 31 grams. not sure i can top that but sure wouldn't mind getting close. when you grow something for 2-3 months and put the time and effort into it as i do, i would expect or hope to get more if not why grow it, just go buy 2 grams. at the end of the day i'm still trying to maximize harvest while at the same time use a space as small as my pc with only a 125w bulb. thanks for the comment dude can't wait to see your plants stat to flower. i plan to buy some seeds soon. so stay tuned
> 
> peace bro


tru dat all the wayhomie... quality is important, but the fact that we can get a decent harvest outta these boxes make yeild just as important of a factor in a sense... i enjoyed my first harvest (somewhere around an 8th... never weighed it), but i would have lovedfor those rewards to last alil longer due to the amount of effort i put into it... i feel as long as you are yeilding more or right at, then ur doing something right, with the exclusion of dealing with a runt crazy... that shits not really your fault by anymeans...


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 24, 2010)

Mr.Highlyfe said:


> @ Micro good to see another grower out da boot main i dont thnk its to many of us on hear. I20,I10 stand up. Hahaha


man, i can rep i20,i10, and 210... lol... i done bounced all over thisbitch and im finally finding some thumbs... green ones that is.. lol..its a lonesome hobby in this state... i can count the hydro stores on one hand.. maybe even on 3 fingers that are in this state... to me that means the ones who grow here, really want to grow... waddayathink?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 24, 2010)

i passed one last mardi gras season in chalmette not sure if you are near there


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 24, 2010)

i think thats more by nola... i am by the heel of the boot... not the toe... lol... i used to live up by where the laces tied off at... ref to my state as a boot in that regard...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 24, 2010)

so i opened the case tonight and saw that about 3-5 bigger fan leaves were pretty discolored. she was telling me she was hungry. i mixed up a gallon of ph'd water with 1/4 strength grow and bloom nutes with a tbs of snowstorm. hopefully she will soak it all in and get back to being really green again. she is getting so dank i think 2.5 weeks now. we'll see. would have pics but not sure of where the camera is AND i'm high and lazy so it can stay where it is lol

happy thanksgiving everyone
smoke a fatty before lunch or dinner

peace


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 24, 2010)

damn man get her some nutes! lol i bet shit is dank as fuk !!!

happy thankgiving


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 24, 2010)

watered her like 45 min ago. gunna give her another gulp. no water ran out first time. i wanted her to soak it up. make sense or is this just silly. ha


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 25, 2010)

makes perfect sense i do the same exact thing


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 25, 2010)

word, happy thanksgiving bro


----------



## fictionalgrower (Nov 25, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> word, happy thanksgiving bro


Happy Thanksgiving, you bunch of stoners


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 25, 2010)

happy thanksgiving


----------



## ABM2010 (Nov 25, 2010)

blueberry looks potent bro,an nice work with the tying down aswell i need to try that myself looks decent
wer did u get yur seeds from
cant wait to see the bud when its done
sub'd


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 25, 2010)

yo bro got seeds from single seed source. fast shippment and stealthy as heck.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 28, 2010)

DAY 72
Plant Stage: flower
Light Cycle: 12/12
Lights: 1 125w, 1 23w cfl 6500k
Medium: ffof
Ferts:hygrozyme, snow storm ultra, flora nova bloom
Strain: lowlife auto blueberry femm


update time. man she is starting to yellow. i feel it a lil to early for a finishing yellow so ive givenher another dose of half strangth grow and bloom nutes with some snowstorm. she is really packing on the trichs. so left the gf to take care of her. her family came by she unplugged the lights and when she re plugged it back in she didnt plug into the timer so lights were on for like a day straight, hope this doesnt maker her hermi. she also took her out and let a bud rest on the light....burnt a bud. but o well. anyways i think its like 2 weeks or less out intil chop time. what do yall think?also yield guesses..... i also want to get this yelowing undr control. if anybody has any ideas please let me know. hope everyone had a good thanksgiving. i went hunting so it was good ha

comments or suggestions welcome


peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 28, 2010)

last 2 pics are of the branch i topped. side by side buds


----------



## ABM2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

yerrr
lookin nice!


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 28, 2010)

doesnt look like its too early for yellowing homie, looks like she is right on track


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 28, 2010)

ok i was just thinking its alot for this soon but we'll see. i hope the last 2 weeks she plumps up alot. i'll try and send that to ya this week sometime


----------



## gumball (Nov 28, 2010)

i think she looks fine, just keep doing what your doing! how is the smell? this is gonna be another great yield!


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 28, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> ok i was just thinking its alot for this soon but we'll see. i hope the last 2 weeks she plumps up alot. i'll try and send that to ya this week sometime


 coo man i appreciate it a lot!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 28, 2010)

smell is getting stronger but not to bad. looking forward to this last 2 weeks for sure, may start a new seed undr 12/12 for a week


----------



## gumball (Nov 28, 2010)

i think under 12/12 for a week to start would be just fine. sunlight is always less when the seed starts then grows longer as the plant progresses. go for it man!


----------



## StonerKid1 (Nov 29, 2010)

very very nice grow for pc grow i rate you nice buds wow.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 29, 2010)

i started my week and a halfish flush. used hygrozym today next waterings molasses and water only from here on out.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 29, 2010)

and snowstorm. says i can use it up until harvest


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 29, 2010)

yeh just be careful not to use too much...i dont know if i would use it up until harvest, maybe until 1 weeks before harvest..but to each his own..i have never even used the stuff so i cant talk


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 29, 2010)

lookin fantastic homie... u def filled yourboxwith this grow mane...


----------



## harveyjarvey (Nov 29, 2010)

Your a champion bro. My shortryders sprouted into my Mrgrowpro PC so Im on my way. 
I went with soil after all.
So i am not using any nutes just some quality soil and spring water ph 6.7 
Do you think the hygrozyme and snow storm make a big difference?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 30, 2010)

SimplyBaked said:


> yeh just be careful not to use too much...i dont know if i would use it up until harvest, maybe until 1 weeks before harvest..but to each his own..i have never even used the stuff so i cant talk


yea i dont plant to use hygrozyme anymore. i may stop the snowstorm use in a few days. it says on the bottle it can be used up until harvest.



micro.grower said:


> lookin fantastic homie... u def filled yourboxwith this grow mane...


thanks dude


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 30, 2010)

harveyjarvey said:


> Your a champion bro. My shortryders sprouted into my Mrgrowpro PC so Im on my way.
> I went with soil after all.
> So i am not using any nutes just some quality soil and spring water ph 6.7
> Do you think the hygrozyme and snow storm make a big difference?


i know the trich production has jumped alot so i can say the snowstorm works. the hygrozyme works in the soil to help clean the root system and make use of good bacteria. so i think its been working


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 30, 2010)

i need to get around to ordering all those fancy nute boosters... being broke is no fun... lol...


----------



## gumball (Nov 30, 2010)

broke is no fun, but it makes you more innovative!


----------



## harveyjarvey (Nov 30, 2010)

ct- So my babys are just in their first week above ground. When would i start using the snow storm and hygrowzome do you give em a few weeks just on soil


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 30, 2010)

micro.grower said:


> i need to get around to ordering all those fancy nute boosters... being broke is no fun... lol...


they aren't to bad if you buy em spaced out. snowstorm was ten bucks hygrozyme was like 25ish or 30



gumball said:


> broke is no fun, but it makes you more innovative!


facts sir. so i was just thinking. about when i was saying the price of that bushmaster. remember that rediculous thing i typed lol



harveyjarvey said:


> ct- So my babys are just in their first week above ground. When would i start using the snow storm and hygrowzome do you give em a few weeks just on soil


what soil are you using? wait a week to start the hygrozyme. you start snowstorm around the 3rd week of flower til harvest, ill read the label and type what it says in a few


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 1, 2010)

SMOKE REPORT

so i chiefed 2 bowls of the la diva. man was it tasty. i am saving the rest to cure. it has a sweet creamy taste. so far its real smooth with no coughing. taste smell and everything will be better after 2-3 more weeks of curing. kinda hard to want to cure it since dry weight is like 1.7 lol

peace


----------



## gumball (Dec 1, 2010)

thats great man, wet weight wont much more than that, so thats good


----------



## micro.grower (Dec 1, 2010)

damn homie... i feel ya... thats about what i got outtamy first one once it was dried and cured... but it was tasty as hell.. lol... left the kinda taste in my mouth that has me wanting to keep growing forever...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 2, 2010)

so i put an auto great white shark seed in the soil last night had a nice inch long tap root sticking out. hopefully this one won't give me any problems with not sprouting.

peace


----------



## micro.grower (Dec 2, 2010)

are you putting these in your pc as well? gumball thinks im gonna max out my box like your blueberry did to you... waddaya think?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 2, 2010)

well i think you have room. how much space between your lights and tops? plus you have it freakin trained like no other with that screen. ill post a pic in a min to update


----------



## micro.grower (Dec 2, 2010)

well thank you on the training comment... i think i have like 8ish inches or so... if my budsstretch that much, i will be more than happy... lol..


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 2, 2010)

yo quick pic update with the new lights in there

its day 76 for the blueberry, gettin real close. sprout is a great white shark auto. i shoulda started it a few days ago but o well.

thoughts on when to harvest? i'm thinking another week maybe

peace


----------



## dscb (Dec 2, 2010)

when you chop keep most of the leaf on there. they should curly into the bud. great grow.


----------



## gumball (Dec 2, 2010)

that blueberry looks reallll gooooood!! and i am diggin the light upgrade also, NICE


----------



## MoNk0 (Dec 2, 2010)

damn crazy thats lookin dank as hell bro..


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 2, 2010)

dscb said:


> when you chop keep most of the leaf on there. they should curly into the bud. great grow.


thanks for stopping by man. id rather trim it all off and use the trimmings for has or butter. i like the look of cleanly manicured buds

peace



gumball said:


> that blueberry looks reallll gooooood!! and i am diggin the light upgrade also, NICE


thanks gum i can't wait to burn this bitch haha. i figured i could use a corner for seedlings or the vegging plants. so we'll see how this works out. those are 23w daylights



MoNk0 said:


> damn crazy thats lookin dank as hell bro..


thanks dude


----------



## fictionalgrower (Dec 2, 2010)

That Blueberry is all grown up... well done bro.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 2, 2010)

thanks man. have you started the new grow yet?


----------



## Mr.Highlyfe (Dec 3, 2010)

Looking damn good ct keep up tha good growing.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 3, 2010)

Mr.Highlyfe said:


> Looking damn good ct keep up tha good growing.


 
thanks dude!


----------



## fictionalgrower (Dec 4, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> thanks man. have you started the new grow yet?


Yeah, I have been busy as hell with work/kids/holidays the past few weeks I haven't updated anything. I will add updates to my journal today. I'm just catching up on all of my subscribed threads before I post.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 4, 2010)

i hear ya man it takes a while to get caught up on threads especially when you are actively watching like 15 diff grows


----------



## gumball (Dec 4, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> i hear ya man it takes a while to get caught up on threads especially when you are actively watching like 15 diff grows


15? so is it a problem if I have like 50?? i have 64 subscribed threads, but some are stagnent...

you heard from easy420? I hope he is ok and everything is good for him.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 4, 2010)

haven't heard from him. i thought he woulda been back for sure by now


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 5, 2010)

so ive noticed a few amber trichs...sweet i want almost a 50 50 mix ill try and update tonight if i have time


----------



## fictionalgrower (Dec 5, 2010)

Just curious what made you stop using DWC and start using soil?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 5, 2010)

less work, soil is less time consuming. no measuring ph and making a new gallon of nutes everyother day. i still watch ph but not as closely. i may come back to it in the future. a better set up would have made it easier.


----------



## MidSmoker (Dec 5, 2010)

escusee me real quick Ive been watchin you nice lil grow and ive seen that you had your lights on 18/6 almost the whole time and your plants were budding? Is that just because of the strain ure working with or auto strains i guess? just curious thanks Nice Grizow!


----------



## gumball (Dec 6, 2010)

he has auto's in there midsmoker!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 6, 2010)

thanks gum. yea mid smoker im using auto strains. although this one didnt auto.


----------



## MoNk0 (Dec 6, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> thanks gum. yea mid smoker im using auto strains. although this one didnt auto.


an auto that doesn't auto hmmm sounds like that problem has been happening alot.. You using Nirvana auto genetics CT?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 6, 2010)

nah man this one was lowlife auto femm blueberry. found several other grows on here with the same strain having the same problem. hopefully me next ones will auto lol

peace


----------



## MoNk0 (Dec 6, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> nah man this one was lowlife auto femm blueberry. found several other grows on here with the same strain having the same problem. hopefully me next ones will auto lol
> 
> peace


Thanks cool man, I was just asking cause I've heard of the same problem in some of the Nirvana's Auto's..


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 6, 2010)

yea nirvana actually pulled all their auto seed stock lol i actually have a few of them but i doubt i will plant them because of that reason


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 8, 2010)

been a lil lazy hopefully i wil get some pics with a lighter for comparrison and have a full update tonight

later


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 8, 2010)

DAY 82
Plant Stage: flower
Light Cycle: 12/12
Lights: 1 125w 2700k, 1 23w cfl 6500k
Medium: ffof
Ferts:snow storm ultra, 
Strain: lowlife auto blueberry femm, lowlife auto great white shark


WE HAVE PURPLE!!


whats happenin guys. blueberry has started to look more "blueberryish" getting some nice purple colors and the smell is starting to smell like you would expect. have alot of fan leaves drying up and falling off. looks gross but just means its getting that much closer. i have been watering all this week and last with snowstorm in every watering. i may just drop back to plain distilled water and start to flush her. i had said it may need a week and a half about a week ago but now im not sure. i will chop her when she looks ready and she isn't quite there. i want a heavy stone out of this lady. took some pics with a lighter to see for comparison. the gws is coming along well. i plan to let it get 3-5 nodes on it then i will transfer into a larger pot, by that time the blueberry should be harvested. i picked up a quarter lastnight and thought i'd share.

questions comments are more then welcome.

peace


----------



## SimplyBaked (Dec 8, 2010)

holy shit man those buds have a nice purple tent....is starting to look more and more like blueberry every time you update... I picked up some blueberry the other day...was wonderful so im sure you will love her...and i have a baby around the same stage as ur gws...so i will b starting a new journal


----------



## gumball (Dec 8, 2010)

That girl is looking mighty fine! How bout you let me take her on a date for ya in about a week? I'll take real good care of her for ya


----------



## ran4it2 (Dec 8, 2010)

man your blueberry is looking delicious. my boy had some blueberry outdoor monsters they smelt like straight blueberry pie it was weird as fuck! 
check out my new video i posted on your wall thats what im working with


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 8, 2010)

SimplyBaked said:


> holy shit man those buds have a nice purple tent....is starting to look more and more like blueberry every time you update... I picked up some blueberry the other day...was wonderful so im sure you will love her...and i have a baby around the same stage as ur gws...so i will b starting a new journal


right on man. i still need to send that stuff to ya. let me know when you start up a new journal


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 8, 2010)

gumball said:


> That girl is looking mighty fine! How bout you let me take her on a date for ya in about a week? I'll take real good care of her for ya


hmm well only if you wanna help me trim her haha



ran4it2 said:


> man your blueberry is looking delicious. my boy had some blueberry outdoor monsters they smelt like straight blueberry pie it was weird as fuck!
> check out my new video i posted on your wall thats what im working with


i checked it out looks like a cool set up. good ideal with the air cooled hoods, otherwise it would get freakin hot in there lol

good hearin from ya man

peace


----------



## SimplyBaked (Dec 8, 2010)

yeh man just let me know if you still can and i will def let you know when i start the journal as soon as they pop soil


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 8, 2010)

just thought id ad this thing has been flowering for 42 days. got 40 days of veg


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 10, 2010)

whats happenin dudes. just wanted to say im heading out for the weekend. will update with pics when i get back some time sunday. im thinking like 7ish days left on the blueberry. starting to notice more amber trichs everyday. anyways have a good weekend. time to go dust off some deer

peace


----------



## gumball (Dec 10, 2010)

Take care and have fun CT!


----------



## SimplyBaked (Dec 10, 2010)

take care man b safe


----------



## micro.grower (Dec 10, 2010)

so its a 7week flowering strain.. good to know.. i think im gonna give my ladies a full 8 weeks... not entirely sure if she.ll need it though... ots gonna be fun trying to see trich color with a cheap ass mag glass..


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 13, 2010)

yo made it back to late lastnight for an update will post pics tonight. shot 2 deer. yea buddy meat in the freezer


----------



## SimplyBaked (Dec 13, 2010)

congrats on the hunt! glad to hear you made back safe


----------



## gumball (Dec 13, 2010)

ummm, deer meat!!! sounds great man, cant wait for pic's!!


----------



## SimplyBaked (Dec 13, 2010)

should make some deer jerky...my gramps used to make it all the time


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 13, 2010)

gettin sausage and possible some jerly made. kept the backstraps and tenders for some good ol home grilling.

on another note more and more fan leaves are falling off....getting so close and gws is getting bigger i kinda want to harvest soi can get her under 18/6 instead of 12/12. hope this doesnt mess her up. should be harvesting in 5ish days


----------



## SimplyBaked (Dec 13, 2010)

thas wassup cant wait until then!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 14, 2010)

DAY 86
Plant Stage: flower
Light Cycle: 12/12
Lights: 1 125w 2700k, 1 23w cfl 6500k
Medium: ffof
Ferts: none flushing 
Strain: lowlife auto blueberry femm, lowlife auto great white shark

quick update. blueberry is almost done. gws is coming along nicely. here are some deer we got. thats bout it thinkin i will harvest closer to friday. thoughts comments, leave em

peace





View attachment 1324182View attachment 1324181View attachment 1324180View attachment 1324179View attachment 1324175View attachment 1324173View attachment 1324172View attachment 1324169View attachment 1324168View attachment 1324167View attachment 1324170View attachment 1324176View attachment 1324171View attachment 1324178
View attachment 1324174


----------



## SimplyBaked (Dec 14, 2010)

damn CT lookin hella good man ive been waitin on this harvest! Man those BB buds are lookin swollen, you think u wil harvest a Oz from her? GWS is coming along nicely as well i have a baby around the same stage. And i see ur stacked on meat for a while....fire up the Q


----------



## lince (Dec 14, 2010)

The plant is looking great! nice buds you got there, looking forward to the harvest.

poor deers


----------



## gumball (Dec 14, 2010)

man that blueberry should have been cloned!! looks real good buddy! i thought NC deer were tiny, those look like great danes!!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 14, 2010)

SimplyBaked said:


> damn CT lookin hella good man ive been waitin on this harvest! Man those BB buds are lookin swollen, you think u wil harvest a Oz from her? GWS is coming along nicely as well i have a baby around the same stage. And i see ur stacked on meat for a while....fire up the Q


thanks dude. i'm hoping for an oz but im not sure i will hit that. will behappy with 20 grams but would be cool to hit the oz mark again.man we grilled some lastnight so good. 



lince said:


> The plant is looking great! nice buds you got there, looking forward to the harvest.
> 
> poor deers


thanks man. its important to maintain the herd size and what not and they taste good 



gumball said:


> man that blueberry should have been cloned!! looks real good buddy! i thought NC deer were tiny, those look like great danes!!!


i thought bout it but then i would have to run 12/12 to flower it. i wanna run autos in this case unil i build my dresser. the biggest doe i shot was 115 pounds. my dad shot a buck that weighed 225ish. a freakin pig. it was 7 years old. my doe was 4. a doe will never get as big as a buck though. enough for the outdoors lesson haha im real high. thanks for the kind words man




what are yall thinkin bout a harvest friday night?


----------



## gumball (Dec 14, 2010)

i think your dead on to harvest most of her on friday night, then let some of the smaller popcorn down low god for 3-4 extra days


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 14, 2010)

thats what i was thinking right on dude


----------



## SimplyBaked (Dec 14, 2010)

sounds good man cant wait til friday! My uncle harvested his Bubba Jack (Bubba Kush x Jacks Cleaner 2) its a strain he created and this is his first time running them...they look really good the buds are literally half purple...havent seen them since he cut them last friday and he promised me 2 oz's of her so Friday i will b goin ova to pick that up....also pickin up some of his Bubba Jack beans to grow out after this go around...ill put some pics of of the buds they are really beautiful!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 15, 2010)

sounds good dude


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 15, 2010)

question


you think it would help or hurt to switch back to 18/6? i'm thinking more for the gws. i know the blueberry will finish fine..or i think haha


----------



## gumball (Dec 15, 2010)

I think you will be ok to switch.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 15, 2010)

i think i will go ahead and switch back to 18/6. thanks for the comment dude i know you know what your talkin bout haha


----------



## MoNk0 (Dec 16, 2010)

harvesting Friday CT?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 16, 2010)

yeah man. blueberry will come down friday night before lights come on. i switched back to 18/6 so the gws can start to grow properly with the right amount of light. she is growing quick and stretching a tad. when she goes to 18/6 and under my veg bulb she should start to get tighter internodes.

stay tuned i can't wait!!!


----------



## micro.grower (Dec 16, 2010)

sweet... be sure to postsome harvest piks...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 16, 2010)

you know it


----------



## Mr.Highlyfe (Dec 17, 2010)

Good looking grow CT can't wait till friday really wanna see wht your weight is gonna be on tha BB. Tha GWS is growing fast can't wait to see how big she gets.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 17, 2010)

alright guys bout to chop. just got home from work. stay tuned for full harvest report later on tonight.

switched back to the 6500k bulb and will be leaving the lower popcorn nugs to finish under that while the gws soaks up some rays. i will still keep a 2700k in there for a nice lil mix


sooo close haha gotta keep yall in suspense


peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 18, 2010)

DAY 90
Plant Stage: flower
Light Cycle: 12/12
Lights: 1 125w 6500k, 
Medium: ffof
Ferts: none flushing 
Strain: lowlife auto blueberry femm, lowlife auto great white shark


whats happenin dudes.

harvest day hell yeah!! i only harvested the tops and left the lower nugs to go for a few more days. wet weight was 84 grams. saved all the trimmings for hash or butter. even grilled some deer lastnight. comments are more then welcome

later


----------



## gumball (Dec 18, 2010)

you big tease!!! and your online now, so I know you will be updating soon.


----------



## gumball (Dec 18, 2010)

looks great crazytrain!!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 18, 2010)

lol yeah man was gunna do it lastnight, got a lil drunk and high ha thanks man very excited to smoke this stuff!


----------



## aggreenvln (Dec 18, 2010)

Very nice harvest! I can't tell what looks more delicious; the venison or that sexy main cola. Mm, dense buds. Looks like you'll get a healthy dry weight.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks aggreenvin. i still have another 8th or so to harvest hopefully more. the venison backstraps were amazing lol

peace bro


----------



## micro.grower (Dec 18, 2010)

hell yeah homie.. i bet your stoked... thats the funnest part of this next to smokin it... what are you thinkin dry weight?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 18, 2010)

micro.grower said:


> hell yeah homie.. i bet your stoked... thats the funnest part of this next to smokin it... what are you thinkin dry weight?


yeah man for sure i still have abot a quarter to harvest off her maybe more. i'm hoping for an oz. wet weight of the tops was 80.4 grams


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 18, 2010)

just thought id add. gws has showed pistils. not sure if this is fromt he 6ish days of 12/12 or if its time for her to start flowering lol. was planted on 12-3 so 15 days old. only has 3ish nodes. she is under a brand new 125w daylight. my old one took a dump on me only half the tubes were lighting up. so now the grow will be focused on the gws. although i still have more to harvest off the blueberry. hoping for at leastanother quarter in dry weight.

harvest pics are on page 50 in case anyone missed that

later on dudes


----------



## SimplyBaked (Dec 19, 2010)

lovely harvest CT sorry im kinda late on it man i been hella busy! i need to get u some of these Bubba Jack beans this bud is amazing...but off that subject, man your buds look plump what do you think u will harvest now that you know what u have wet weight from the top cola


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 19, 2010)

man now that it has been drying i'm hping for 25 grams lol we'll see. the main cola is staying somewhat fat. thanks for the comments dude


----------



## SimplyBaked (Dec 20, 2010)

cant wait to see dry pics and harvest weight...keep us posted


----------



## Easy420forme (Dec 20, 2010)

so cool. all growns up. she is beat in her old age. smoke report should be equally as good


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 20, 2010)

easy good to hear from ya man

i moved all the buds to jars today so the cure begins. smoke report in a week or so. i may try some tonight


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 20, 2010)

i smoked the last bit of la diva. boy was she tasty. very berry fruity after taste. no complaints other than she didnt yied for shit lol 5 bowls worth. anyways here is a pic of whats left on the blueberry and the la diva cured and in my rasta bubbler. this is one of my fav pieces. i no longer have the fat 6500k. somehow it was cracked so good excuse to buy a new one. just 41 bucks so no biggie.

later dudes


----------



## aggreenvln (Dec 20, 2010)

That's a sick little bubbler! Where'd you get it? And that La Diva looks mm... Not much of it, but it looks like some damn fine product, sir.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 20, 2010)

got it at a shop here in town. got it for 75 bucks the dude wanted 100 but i jewed him down lol i was super surprised he let it go for that cheap. its made of 5 separate pieces and has reversals and fuming in it. i think i ripped him off lol.


----------



## randy leopard (Dec 20, 2010)

just read this thread from the beginning. very impressive grows and yields you are getting out of that pc case bro!
+REP


----------



## Easy420forme (Dec 21, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> got it at a shop here in town. got it for 75 bucks the dude wanted 100 but i jewed him down lol i was super surprised he let it go for that cheap. its made of 5 separate pieces and has reversals and fuming in it. i think i ripped him off lol.


That bubbler is sick tits. I love it.


----------



## micro.grower (Dec 21, 2010)

i like how these people are surprised by pc grows... you ever think about riggin up another case for vegging and another case for cones and what not? have a 3 case setup....


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 21, 2010)

randy leopard said:


> just read this thread from the beginning. very impressive grows and yields you are getting out of that pc case bro!
> +REP


thanks man its been a fun journey more to come!!!



Easy420forme said:


> That bubbler is sick tits. I love it.


thanks man if you make it back down i know of 2 shops that sell that local blowers art. if you are interested haha i have a larve glass collection. ill post more pics of my glass later on



micro.grower said:


> i like how these people are surprised by pc grows... you ever think about riggin up another case for vegging and another case for cones and what not? have a 3 case setup....


thought bout it but if i was to do that i might as well have a bigger flower box. plus thats alot of stuff to build lol i plan to build a stealth dresser cootubed wit a 150whps maybe still use the comp case for veg. we'll see. only takes time and money lol


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 22, 2010)

oh heeeyyy guys

so just weighed the blueberry tops i chopped. 20.8 grams i still have more to harvest. taking a while for those lower popcorn buds to mature but o well. gws is flowering nicely will be switching back to 2700 in a week or so.

laters


----------



## gumball (Dec 22, 2010)

Great job CT, and it shows in your grows  

So have ya toked any up yet???


----------



## SimplyBaked (Dec 22, 2010)

nice harvest homie!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 22, 2010)

gumball said:


> Great job CT, and it shows in your grows
> 
> So have ya toked any up yet???


thanks gb. i smoked 2 bowls the otherday. the initial taste is a tad harsh. after taste is smooth and sweet. i feel it will only get better with time and cure. i have the jars open now to vent. deff way better tasting then the dwc grow. that stuff tastes no so great. its just "better looking" schwagg lol. good learning experience none the less



SimplyBaked said:


> nice harvest homie!


thanks dude i still have more to chop in a few days. not sure how much more weight they will put on. we'll see


----------



## SimplyBaked (Dec 22, 2010)

you gonna get some pics up of the dried buds?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 22, 2010)

yea man dunno if i can tonight havin a small party lol tomorrow for sure dude


----------



## gumball (Dec 22, 2010)

have a great party Crazy, but dont get to Crazy!!! HA


----------



## fictionalgrower (Dec 22, 2010)

Bud porn or GTFO 

congrats on some yummy smoke bro.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 23, 2010)

here ya go fictional got some.....


*BUD PORN!!!!!!! *

whats happenin dudes. just got home from riding the dirt jumps on the ol bmx bike. now tht im home its time to get high and take it easy. so the big bud weighs out at 7.8 youll notice the weird bud that looks like horns curling in. thats the node i topped. pic 2 and 6 are the one i am talkin. still a few tiny leaves that i should trim but o well lol. the smell is starting to come back from the cure. the longer finger buds are all abut the length of a lighter. if yall want more let me know.

peace


----------



## fictionalgrower (Dec 23, 2010)

Fuck yeah! I'd smoke it 

Thanks man it looks good. I can't wait until my next harvest comes around. Then I can finally be done buying bullshit weed for good.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 23, 2010)

Looks like some dank, I just harvested tonight! Merry Christmas to us haha!!

OH YEA!
View attachment 1342075


----------



## gumball (Dec 23, 2010)

them there some nice looking buds you got crazytrain  enjoy and have a great holiday!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 24, 2010)

fictionalgrower said:


> Fuck yeah! I'd smoke it
> 
> Thanks man it looks good. I can't wait until my next harvest comes around. Then I can finally be done buying bullshit weed for good.


thanks dude i'm harvesting the rest tonight!!



SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Looks like some dank, I just harvested tonight! Merry Christmas to us haha!!
> 
> OH YEA!
> View attachment 1342075


yeah buddy ill check your grow in a few.



gumball said:


> them there some nice looking buds you got crazytrain  enjoy and have a great holiday!!


thanks gb. merry christmas to you to


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 24, 2010)

DAY 20
Plant Stage: flower
Light Cycle: 18/6
Lights: 1 125w 6500k, 1 23w 2700k
Medium: ffof with seabird guano added
Ferts: hygrozyme 
Strain: lowlife auto great white shark


whats up guys got another pic update. so im home alone and got alot done lol. got tired of looking at the blueberry plant so i harvested the rest. didn't weigh it so your guess is as good as mine lol. take a look at the stems left and her root system. looks pretty good to me. on to the gws. i transplanted her into the old blueberry pot after i cleaned it thoroughly. i did it off center in case i do lst on her. she doesnt have much side branching. i think this might be from being under 12/12 for a week. she showed hairs quick. i will switch to 2700k in a week or so when the flowering really starts. her lower leaves were starting to yellow but i think the new soil will clear that up. she also has a nice root system.

as always comments and suggestions are always welcome

merry christmas everyone,
ct


----------



## gumball (Dec 24, 2010)

looks great CT, congratulations on the final harvest!! 

that GWS looks like she will take off in the larger pot. maybe bend her over one time and let her go?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 24, 2010)

gumball said:


> looks great CT, congratulations on the final harvest!!
> 
> that GWS looks like she will take off in the larger pot. maybe bend her over one time and let her go?


 
hmm bend her over huh maybe do that and have my way with her???? hahaha


----------



## gumball (Dec 24, 2010)

sounds like a plan, just dont let the girlie friend hear, although she may wanna watch!!!


----------



## fictionalgrower (Dec 24, 2010)

gumball said:


> sounds like a plan, just dont let the girlie friend hear, although she may wanna watch!!!


some of my favorite movies start out like this... lol


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 24, 2010)

oooo la la you pervert haha kiddin man. got a good laugh at your comment


----------



## micro.grower (Dec 26, 2010)

i think i wanna try the crop circle method of lst, but with my screen... so it would be a square of bud... thats random, but im baked off some bubble hash... sorry guys... congrats on the harvest ct... very nice...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 26, 2010)

thanks micro.

hope everyone had a great christmas i know it did!!

update in a day or so

peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 26, 2010)

final weights in

tops 20.8 grams
smaller nugs/popcorn 4.8
smoked 1 gram already

total=26.6 grams.

dangit!! i was 1.4 short of an oz. o well grow went well and am very happy with the results.

peace


----------



## fictionalgrower (Dec 26, 2010)

Look at it this way, your pc case harvest was as much as my first harvest from two plants under a 400W HPS lol. Hopefully my next cycle gets bigger numbers (it looks like I will do better already). My problem with my first grow was wanting to do a a bunch of LST and I only vegged for two weeks so I ended up with about 6 lighter sized dry buds from each plant and about 10 grams of popcorn total.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 26, 2010)

well your next harvest will be killer now that you have more knowledge and the experience.


----------



## lince (Dec 27, 2010)

That was a great yield crazytrain and the buds were looking real good on the pictures.

did you use an 125W 6500k for the whole grow ?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 27, 2010)

no used it for all of veg then switched to 2700 for flower


----------



## SimplyBaked (Dec 27, 2010)

u just about pulled it off CT with another plant in there as well....yo get what im saying? i bet if that la diva wasnt in there at all you would of harvested more than an oz


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 27, 2010)

DAY 24
Plant Stage: flower
Light Cycle: 18/6
Lights: 1 125w 6500k, 1 23w 2700k
Medium: ffof with seabird guano added
Ferts: hygrozyme 
Strain: lowlife auto great white shark


hope everyone had a merry christmas. thought id throw up some pics from this morning. transplant went well. i am starting to get some yellowing on the lower leaves. i'm hoping ht enew soil and the added guano and hygrozyme will help to bring her back to being green. one thing i have been trying to figure out is if i will lst her or not. what do yall think? is she to far along in flower to lst? i want to make sure the roots get a hold of the new soil before i pull her over though. also a pic of my christmas tree. will be switching to 2700k in a few days and moving a daylight to the small bulb.

later on dudes


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 27, 2010)

so lst or no lst? i think the 12/12 messed with this auto lol


----------



## gumball (Dec 27, 2010)

you could LST, but I dont see that much more growth coming on her, seems shes stuck in flower now. go ahead and sprout some more beans since you have a normal auto in there now


----------



## micro.grower (Dec 27, 2010)

hell yeah.. only lst if height is an issue.... hell with it... go ahead and lst.. it will get better light to the lower buds...


----------



## SimplyBaked (Dec 27, 2010)

you know i always say lst


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 27, 2010)

alright so i gave her a lil lst nothing extreme. we'll see how she does. not much side branching. i think switching to the 2700 will help with stretch.

night yall


----------



## j6s6u6 (Dec 28, 2010)

Just want to say amazing grow dude!
I just read from the begining all the way to the end,awesome looking buds!
Keep up the great work


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 28, 2010)

j6s6u6 said:


> Just want to say amazing grow dude!
> I just read from the begining all the way to the end,awesome looking buds!
> Keep up the great work


 
thanks for stoppin by man. i bet that took a while to go through all the pages lol. more good stuff to come

peace


----------



## StonerKid1 (Dec 29, 2010)

definetly lst it will benifit you so much.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 29, 2010)

already did man check last pic update


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 31, 2010)

so i think i may have made a mistake. think i added to much guano into the soil. when i water the ru noff is super dark and smells of amonia, like the guano pellets. could this by why the lower leaves are yellowing? i may just flush her a whole lot. here is a pic to describe what i'm talkin.

what do yall think?


----------



## gumball (Dec 31, 2010)

i would think transplant more than flush, if the problem is in the soil then flushing may shock the hell out of her. just give her some new soil and see how she does.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 31, 2010)

ill have to do it tomorrow but we'll see what happens baring that her roots aren't everywhere.


----------



## gumball (Dec 31, 2010)

well its an auto and still on 18/6 right? if so just cut the roots on the bottom and the sides as you transplant and it should kick it into growing again.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 31, 2010)

yes on 18/6. sounds good dope it doesnt shock her to much


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 1, 2011)

re potted her a few min ago. the roots were still in the same shape as the party cup she was in. hadnt branched out at all. i just put plain ffof soil no guano. hopefully her roots will spread out. i may just start starting the seeds in these pots to begin with.


----------



## gumball (Jan 1, 2011)

it probably would be ok to start them off in the larger pots. if you were trying to grow bigger plants i could see starting small, but your still in small pots.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 3, 2011)

so the yellowing hasnt gotten better, mixed up a gal of bloom and grow nutes both half strength. update with pics after lights on around 6


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 3, 2011)

DAY 31
Plant Stage: flower
Light Cycle: 18/6
Lights: 1 125w 2700k, 1 23w 6500k
Medium: ffof with seabird guano added
Ferts: hygrozyme, flora nova grow and bloom
Strain: lowlife auto great white shark



whats up guys

so gws is looking sad. after transplant roots never grew out of the party cup shape. i watered with half strength grow and bloom nutes. we'll see how she responds. anybody have any ideas?

peace


----------



## ogkush420 (Jan 4, 2011)

looks like a nitrogen def. but it will still finish try adding a little in or you could be over using to much nutes i grew great white auto and it was nute sensative maybe cut back on the water and the nutes see what happens


----------



## gumball (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah, it does almost look like a nute lockout deficiency. How have temps been? Have you noticed any difference in the soil moisture retention or anything odd?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 4, 2011)

ogkush420 said:


> looks like a nitrogen def. but it will still finish try adding a little in or you could be over using to much nutes i grew great white auto and it was nute sensative maybe cut back on the water and the nutes see what happens


i figured it was the nitrogen def. the roots never expanded after transplant. not sure why. this is the first time i have used nutes on her. we'll see what happens. thanks for the input



gumball said:


> Yeah, it does almost look like a nute lockout deficiency. How have temps been? Have you noticed any difference in the soil moisture retention or anything odd?


temps have been stable lights on 76-79 lights off around 70ish. i did notice soil not drying out as much, but it hink this us because there is no major root system beneath the soil to soak up the nutes and water. i will see what happens. in the mean time i am germing a dina fem haze automatic. from what i hear of this strain its killer. i may have to bust out the bushmaster for it though lol



thanks for the help guys + rep both


peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 4, 2011)

well gum it says i can't rep you so here's a lil +mental rep for ya buddy


----------



## gumball (Jan 4, 2011)

yeah, i was gonna rep you too, says no go. 

did you cut any roots out of the ball when you transplanted? i think if you can pull it out, cut a 1/4" to 1/2" around the roots and put fresh soil around it. if the root ball is still real wet when you do it, set it on dry soil, or base how moist the added soil is off the root ball. you want to see fast wic'ing. this is what I would try. it helped with the plant i just harvested. remember I planted that things back in july of last year and harvest it on thanksgiving.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 4, 2011)

good idea gum i may try this tomorrow. i;m super stoned from my blueberry right now and bout to ptfo lol


----------



## gumball (Jan 5, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> good idea gum i may try this tomorrow. i;m super stoned from my blueberry right now and bout to ptfo lol


i am glad that blueberry is treating ya right


----------



## MoNk0 (Jan 6, 2011)

haven't checked in on your thread in awhile CT, sorry to hear about your girl hopefully she comes out of it...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 6, 2011)

well sad to say but i checked in on her when lights cam eon and there was no saving her. i chopped her and tossed her. first time ive ever had a plant die on me. oh well at lease i have th haze auto germing right now.

later


----------



## gumball (Jan 6, 2011)

That sucks CT, but at least you have plenty of seeds to move on


----------



## MoNk0 (Jan 6, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> well sad to say but i checked in on her when lights cam eon and there was no saving her. i chopped her and tossed her. first time ive ever had a plant die on me. oh well at lease i have th haze auto germing right now.
> 
> later


Sorry to hear that bro, like gum said at least you got more beans


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 6, 2011)

gumball said:


> That sucks CT, but at least you have plenty of seeds to move on





MoNk0 said:


> Sorry to hear that bro, like gum said at least you got more beans


yeah guys put that gws behind me moving onto better things lol haze auto went into the soil just now. started her in the big pot kind of to the side so i can try and lst her down like monko did. from what i read this is supposed to be a taller auto strain. already has a nice taproot. lights are on and waiting for her to pop on through.

later guys


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 7, 2011)

yo dudes

have the haze auto fem in the soil now. will be going out of town this weekend. hopefully she will sprout by the time i get back update then. time to shoot some more critters and eat em haha. have a great weekend everyone.

peace


----------



## Easy420forme (Jan 11, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> yeah guys put that gws behind me moving onto better things lol haze auto went into the soil just now. started her in the big pot kind of to the side so i can try and lst her down like monko did. from what i read this is supposed to be a taller auto strain. already has a nice taproot. lights are on and waiting for her to pop on through.
> 
> later guys


My man... I just dropped my autofem AK47/LowRyder... I post tonight... sorry to hear about all that CT. I'm back growing!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 12, 2011)

right on easy glad to hear. ive been super busy with work and actually dont have a plant growing right now. germing some seeds though


----------



## Easy420forme (Jan 12, 2011)

I posted as proimised... Yes work has me under water and that's why I have been out so long. Crazy!!! no pun intended...ha


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 12, 2011)

i hear ya man. end of lastmonth was crazy for the company i work for. had 4 sales, still trying to catch up from the end of december but i did get to do some hunting last weekend check out what i got. shot 2 bucks. big one and the pig are going to be mounted. got a javelina to. notice the stupid tag on my dads hat ha he got tackled and i ripped it off


----------



## gumball (Jan 12, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> i hear ya man. end of lastmonth was crazy for the company i work for. had 4 sales, still trying to catch up from the end of december but i did get to do some hunting last weekend check out what i got. shot 2 bucks. big one and the pig are going to be mounted. got a javelina to. notice the stupid tag on my dads hat ha he got tackled and i ripped it off


great take CT!!! those bucks are real nice. 

I like to remind people when they ask me why i hunt that I know how to skin an animal out from butt to gullet, and dispose of all remains


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 13, 2011)

indeed i can completely clean a deer in bout 15 min. getting it down to an art now lol


----------



## micro.grower (Jan 13, 2011)

lookin good ct... i miss my huntin days... dont really have the time to get around to it now adays... but fun none the less.. first buck i killed was a 14point... i was in the 4th grade... my stepdad made me drag it to the four wheeler... fun shit for a kid that age...lol...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 15, 2011)

whats up dudes

this is what i just ordered. can't wait



2x Flash - Purple Mazar - Regular for £2.94 each
1x Advanced - Low Girl Automatic - Feminized for £8.46 each
2x G13 Labs - Poison Dwarf Automatic - Regular for £3.92 each
3x Joint Doctor - Purple Jems - Regular for £5.36 each
1x Free - 2 Free Feminized Seeds (orders of £20+) for £0.00 each
1x Short Stuff - Himalaya Blue Diesel - Feminized for £7.64 each


----------



## gumball (Jan 15, 2011)

Sounds like a sweet lineup!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 16, 2011)

DAY 3
Plant Stage: seedling
Light Cycle: 24/0
Lights: 1 125w 6500k, 
Medium: ffof 
Ferts: just soil now 
Strain: dinafem roadrunner auto


whats up guys so i have some growth in the case finally. day 3 of 24/0. think i was having trouble with germing because i wasn't using some sort of a humidity chamber. after 2 days of it not popping through i cut a cup in half and saran wrapped it. popped soil that day. so will be doing this from now on. will probably move it to 20/4 in a day or two. here's 2 pics of the lil lady. 

peace


----------



## lince (Jan 16, 2011)

Good to see that you've got a new grow going, the lady looks good.


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey crazy,

This will be good having a grow to compare mine to. Is this a hybrid?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 17, 2011)

its dinafem's auto roadrunner


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah but do you know if it leans sativa or indica?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 18, 2011)

i'm sure its a mix but more on the indica side


----------



## micro.grower (Jan 18, 2011)

looks good man.. that humidity dome is the key for sure... i will always keep a humidity dome on mine for the first lil bit... seems to make a huge dif... takes alot of the challenge out.. your lineup sounds to be a fun one...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 18, 2011)

yea i think low humidity is what was killing me but o well live and learn. i can't wait to harvest these 2 and start more seeds. the blue mystic is starting to pop through the soil now


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 19, 2011)

hey guys

things are going well. just had a blue mystic pop through the soil. i will do an update in a few days. not to much happening. rr has her first and starting to get ser second set of leaves.

later


----------



## gumball (Jan 19, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> hey guys
> 
> things are going well. just had a blue mystic pop through the soil. i will do an update in a few days. not to much happening. rr has her first and starting to get ser second set of leaves.
> 
> later


Sounds great Crazytrain  

Have you had any time to look for a stealth dresser or cabinet for a flower cab?? Keep us posted when you do, would love to help you with it!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 19, 2011)

man i really want to but dont really have the room for it at the apt. my box is in the study and there isnt much room for it. may be getting a house near nexy july, dad is moving out ha! so i may lay off til then. ive still been thinking heavily about it though. was looking at plans today i want a med sized 3 drawer dresser. would line it with mylar, get a carbon scrubber and hook it inline with a cooltube to exhaust out the back. 2 intake fans 80mm in each lower corner and a small faninside. still need to find the right dresser to. ive been looking but havent seen one i think is fits me perfect. if i wanna do it i wanna do it right the first time

later man


----------



## gumball (Jan 19, 2011)

i hear ya, but your plans sound awesome when you do start!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 19, 2011)

not sure if i would use the yo yo things or just fix the cool tube up top. but the design will all depend on the size of the box pending i find one i like alot. its to bad that guy would never contact me back that had the box kit on ebay.


----------



## gumball (Jan 20, 2011)

in a box that small with HID, you dont need to worry about lowering the light or raising the plants because it is intense enough. that is what I am finding in my box, and I only have a 100 watt CMH.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 20, 2011)

DAY 7/1
Plant Stage: veg
Light Cycle: 18/6
Lights: 1 125w 6500k
Medium: ffof with seabird guano added
Ferts: none atm
Strain: Dinafem roadrunner auto, nirvana auto blue mystic fem


whats up guys


finally a formal update. day 7 for the rr. the bm is a day old. anyways the rr has some purple in it lol might be from colder temos at lights off. thats bout it for now.

commetns or suggestions are welcome

peace


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks good. When do you plan on transplanting?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 21, 2011)

prolly in a week, maybe sooner. i am looking for decent size containers to use for pots. i have a large folgers thing but i need something that i can fit both plants under my main light


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Jan 21, 2011)

So deeper rather than wide? You could buy two of those 3 liter coke bottles and just cut off the top for how tall you want it. You'd have to lightproof it of course but its an option.


----------



## gumball (Jan 21, 2011)

get the Simply Apple or Simply Orange containers like i have. the square shape gives more soil volume than round containers, and they fit into the case better. they hold about 2 liters of soil. just a thought. and you get to drink some good orange or apple juice!!! they have other flavors to, if you are not sure what I am talking about. actually, i noticed a lot of juice containers are perfect size for micro grows, holding 1.5-2 liters of soil. go to the grocery store and look around


----------



## lince (Jan 21, 2011)

Looking good crazy!

Are you planning on growing two plants in the box this time ?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks for the suggestion gum and zenith

lince yea i'm gunna have a go at it. should be fun i will start another seed once these start flowering. my order i just placed seems like a good lineup


----------



## gumball (Jan 21, 2011)

i measured those containers, and they are about 4 1/4 inches square at there widest point


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 21, 2011)

how deep are you making them for the soil? and do you find it easy to lst with them?


----------



## gumball (Jan 22, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> how deep are you making them for the soil? and do you find it easy to lst with them?


i first started cutting right below the neck/above the label. that is 5 3/4", and holds 3 16oz party cups full of soil, so 1.5 quarts. i started cutting them a little shorted, 4 3/4", and they seem to hold just over 2 16oz party cups, still over a quart of soil though, and you could pack the soil to get a little more in there also.


----------



## lince (Jan 24, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> thanks for the suggestion gum and zenith
> 
> lince yea i'm gunna have a go at it. should be fun i will start another seed once these start flowering. my order i just placed seems like a good lineup


Sounds good man, it will be nice to see the difference from your lowryder grow and also the difference from growing just one plant. I've been growing two until now but the next grow in the pc box will be just one with a bigger pot to see the difference as well  I guess I'll get more yield.

BTW could you let me know the size of your box ?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 24, 2011)

i'll have to find a measuring tape and get back with ya on that one dude


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 24, 2011)

lince dimmensions are 21 tall 18 long 8 deep


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 24, 2011)

DAY 11/5
Plant Stage: veg
Light Cycle: 18/6
Lights: 1 125w 6500k
Medium: ffof with seabird guano added
Ferts: none atm
Strain: Dinafem roadrunner auto, nirvana auto blue mystic fem

whats happenin

thought id throw up a quick update. roadrunner is groing faster. the roots are starting to circe at eh bottom so i think today i will get some simply orange or lemonade, thanks gum. other than that they are doing the seedling thing. sorry bout the last pic, tad blurry. hard to get a good pic with the light on like that. notice the purple in the leaves? yall think this is because of low temps?


comments always welcome


peace


----------



## gumball (Jan 24, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> DAY 11/5
> Plant Stage: veg
> Light Cycle: 18/6
> Lights: 1 125w 6500k
> ...


Looks good crazytrain


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks gum!


on another note, roadrunner just got transplanted into the pot blueberry was in. might been a lil early but at least she is in her final home now. went to check out the simply orange containers and they changed em so i went back with the good ol pot. ill be searching the food isles for another container that will fit


----------



## yngdomino (Jan 24, 2011)

Lookin good bro! I was wonderin when you'll be feeding them nutes? I have a lil one on it's 4th node and her first leaf set is starting to yellow and i dont know if i should start feeding her.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 24, 2011)

what soil are you using? i will give a small veg dose in a week or so. i already have so much in my soil that i don't really need veg nutes. for flowering i will feed as well as start using hygrozyme in a week or so to.

i would go ahead and give your plant a dose of 1/4 to 1/2 strength nutes.


----------



## yngdomino (Jan 24, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> what soil are you using? i will give a small veg dose in a week or so. i already have so much in my soil that i don't really need veg nutes. for flowering i will feed as well as start using hygrozyme in a week or so to.
> 
> i would go ahead and give your plant a dose of 1/4 to 1/2 strength nutes.


It's some organic potting soil with no nutrients. I fed my other plant and gave the rest to the lil one. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## gumball (Jan 24, 2011)

yngdomino said:


> It's some organic potting soil with no nutrients. I fed my other plant and gave the rest to the lil one. Thanks for the insight.


almost all "soil" has trace amounts of nutrients. maybe not enough to support a plant, let alone burn it. 

hey crazytrain, i have found several containers actually, dont remember the names. but they are about the size of the simply containers, and rectangle. the juice aisle is my heaven.


----------



## 0PTICS (Jan 24, 2011)

subbed i wanna see how these turn out im about a week/2 ahead right now with an EasyRyder


----------



## yngdomino (Jan 24, 2011)

gumball said:


> almost all "soil" has trace amounts of nutrients. maybe not enough to support a plant, let alone burn it.
> 
> hey crazytrain, i have found several containers actually, dont remember the names. but they are about the size of the simply containers, and rectangle. the juice aisle is my heaven.


The soil is organic seed starting jiffy mix....It has peat moss vermiculite, and lime. Are these considered nutrients or are they used in most soils? I cut 1 gallon hawaiin punch jugs in half for pots


----------



## gumball (Jan 24, 2011)

yngdomino said:


> The soil is organic seed starting jiffy mix....It has peat moss vermiculite, and lime. Are these considered nutrients or are they used in most soils? I cut 1 gallon hawaiin punch jugs in half for pots


the vermiculite is soiless. the lime is kind of a nutrient because it is rich in Cal and Mag, which are micro nutrients. the peat moss ??? think its soiless too, i think. but I think it may have some natural nutes.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 24, 2011)

gumball said:


> the vermiculite is soiless. the lime is kind of a nutrient because it is rich in Cal and Mag, which are micro nutrients. the peat moss ??? think its soiless too, i think. but I think it may have some natural nutes.


 
what he said lol. gum knows his shit


----------



## 0PTICS (Jan 25, 2011)

hey i knwo this an auto thread but i got some free Thai/HazexSkunk with my order of Easy Ryder from Joint Doctor has anybody grown or heard anything about these


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 25, 2011)

that is going to be a tall sativa plant. going to take a long time to flower. more than likely it will be difficult to grow indoors because of height. great outdoor strain.


----------



## micro.grower (Jan 25, 2011)

haha... not quite crazy.. lol... i totally agree, but i also feel it can be trained to grow in anything... just like any other strain imo... but you are right.. genetically, that bitch would be a great outdoor strain...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 25, 2011)

well im thinkin more along the lines of micro growing, it would be a lil more difficult i guess is what i meant


----------



## micro.grower (Jan 25, 2011)

for sure difficult, but fun none the less.. lol.. not for any noob micro grower... i got some hawain skunk seeds... i might try to grow out one in one of my boxes... just simply for the challenge i guess... i didnt even really like the bud... lol... well maybe a lil... i dunno homie.. since i dont have a plant going atm, i am having all these ideas for breeding... and now im figuring out this thing called dwc... i understood it before, but didnt know for sure how i would work it in my box... i think i have figured it out... as far as breeding.. i wanna get a cross between my lui and gdp... for some reason i think "grand daddy lui" would be a sweet strain... plus, i am running low on seeds.. it would be a good way to rack up on those... hopefully get a male and a fem outta the two... lettem make sweet sweet love 12/12 style from seed then harvest more seeds for this years winter grow i do... sorry i rambled.. real stoned off some "lemon sour deisel" right now... is this the strain people call lsd?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 25, 2011)

micro.grower said:


> for sure difficult, but fun none the less.. lol.. not for any noob micro grower... i got some hawain skunk seeds... i might try to grow out one in one of my boxes... just simply for the challenge i guess... i didnt even really like the bud... lol... well maybe a lil... i dunno homie.. since i dont have a plant going atm, i am having all these ideas for breeding... and now im figuring out this thing called dwc... i understood it before, but didnt know for sure how i would work it in my box... i think i have figured it out... as far as breeding.. i wanna get a cross between my lui and gdp... for some reason i think "grand daddy lui" would be a sweet strain... plus, i am running low on seeds.. it would be a good way to rack up on those... hopefully get a male and a fem outta the two... lettem make sweet sweet love 12/12 style from seed then harvest more seeds for this years winter grow i do... sorry i rambled.. real stoned off some "lemon sour deisel" right now... is this the strain people call lsd?


yea i think you are right on the lsd. sounds like that would be a sweet strain if you were able to cross em. lastnight i got an 8th of juicy fruit, an 8th of strawberry, and an 8th of some real dark purple stuff. ill post some pics later tonight


----------



## micro.grower (Jan 25, 2011)

hell yeah.. sounds lovely... im got about a quarter left in my bought stash jar, and have smoked maybe 3 grams outta mine... im lettin it cure as long as possible... imma just smoke on the bought shit till i cant afford it... lol...


----------



## 0PTICS (Jan 25, 2011)

so do you think they would be trainable in a 2x3 closet set up probably would flower her early like around week 4-5 i think trying a breeding project would be cool but... that later down the road ...way later i better just stick to the basics first lol


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 26, 2011)

yeah man have you started to train em yet? if not water heavily next watering, it will help to make it bend better and tie em down


----------



## 0PTICS (Jan 26, 2011)

hey sorry about the thread jack but no i i havent germ'd those babies yet i might save them till i move out so i can have an extra clone cabinet or flowering cabinet. but how are your two autos doing so far i love watching these kids grow up lol


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 26, 2011)

they are doing good. temps are lower at lights off, around 68 at the lowest. i think this may be bausing a tad bit of slow growth. other than that they are going great. the roadrunner got tansplantted into a bigger pot. hopefully the roots will take to the new soil and i can start using some of my additive nutes like hygrozyme to help the roots and get good bacteria in the soil.

peace


----------



## 0PTICS (Jan 26, 2011)

nice nice do you plan on raising night time temps


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 26, 2011)

well the plant sleeps during the day while im not home so nah no sense in wasting elec to run the heater


----------



## 0PTICS (Jan 27, 2011)

makes sense i'm gonna be switching up my lights like that for the next grow kepp them running at night so its a little easier to manage temps and kepp the elec bill down


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 28, 2011)

whats happenin dudes

headed to the ranch one more time to hunt for the season. update will come sunday evening. supposed to have a huge sale go through toay for around 165ks, wish me luck.


peace


----------



## ZenithXalaga (Jan 28, 2011)

What are you selling? Cocaine?


----------



## gumball (Jan 28, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> whats happenin dudes
> 
> headed to the ranch one more time to hunt for the season. update will come sunday evening. supposed to have a huge sale go through toay for around 165ks, wish me luck.
> 
> ...


I wish you good luck and great karma on the sale and the hunt. 

What do you sale, or can that not be divulged on here? I would understand if you don't want to say.


----------



## jameslone (Jan 28, 2011)

I started my first grow in a stealth pc grow box and it contains 2x 23w 6500k CFL bulbs and 3 pc fans (1 intake, 1 movement, 1 exhaust).
I am using a digital thermometer/humidity meter and when the lights are on (12/12) the humidity in the case goes below 20% and meter reads low.
I added a cup of water to the case hoping that would add moisture and increase the humidity in the case, but it hasn't. 
How can I increase the humidity in my pc grow box?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 28, 2011)

ZenithXalaga said:


> What are you selling? Cocaine?


lol no sale with my job. i'm in sales



gumball said:


> I wish you good luck and great karma on the sale and the hunt.
> 
> What do you sale, or can that not be divulged on here? I would understand if you don't want to say.


i sell warehouse equipment, i could give you a straight answer as to what exactly but i gotta be careful. thanks man!



jameslone said:


> I started my first grow in a stealth pc grow box and it contains 2x 23w 6500k CFL bulbs and 3 pc fans (1 intake, 1 movement, 1 exhaust).
> I am using a digital thermometer/humidity meter and when the lights are on (12/12) the humidity in the case goes below 20% and meter reads low.
> I added a cup of water to the case hoping that would add moisture and increase the humidity in the case, but it hasn't.
> How can I increase the humidity in my pc grow box?


dont mind helping but not even a hello or anything that has to do with my thread...

you have alot of airflow in there. its to much to maintain a stable humidity level. get a washcloth and soak it with water and put it in a cup or a bowl. other than that maybe not use the fan for circulation.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 30, 2011)

wahts up dudes


currently making bubble hash. will post pics along with update in full in a few hours

peace!!


----------



## gumball (Jan 30, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> wahts up dudes
> 
> 
> currently making bubble hash. will post pics along with update in full in a few hours
> ...


cool man, hope you had a great weekend, and it sounds like your working on startin a great week!!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 30, 2011)

DAY 17/11
Plant Stage: flower/veg
Light Cycle: 18/6
Lights: 1 125w 6500k
Medium: ffof with seabird guano added
Ferts: hygrozyme
Strain: Dinafem roadrunner auto, nirvana auto blue mystic fem


hey guys

great weekend. the lady shot her first deer. very worn out but on with the goods. so the rr has started to flower at like 2.5 inches and has super tight spacing. will try and make her stretch a bit. the blue mystic is looking good. will be transplanting her into a taller skinny pot. not sure what yet. here are the pics.





o i bought a set of 5 one gallon bubble bags on ebay for 35 bucks.was a very tedius job lol. i had the small bowl worth of trimmings so not much. i wanted to give it a shot and see what happened. layered the bags filled half way with water then topped off with ice and stirred it for 20 min. took a break had a sip and a smoke. went back after most the ice melted and used tht hand blender on it. strained out the bags an used a spoon and knife to get the resin. not much but its something lol. i will save these bage for a later time it was alot of work for so little. we'll see how it smokes.









over and out


----------



## gumball (Jan 30, 2011)

good shit CrazyTrain  give the lady a pat on the back from me, killing a deer isnt the easiest thing to


----------



## 0PTICS (Jan 31, 2011)

mmmmmmm hash let me know how the smoke is and how much you got from how much trim i would love to try making some. the autos are looking awesome man keep it up


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 31, 2011)

thanks guys. bout to smoke a bowl with the hash on it so ill let yall know how it ends up. was a very tedius, however you spell that word, task. i sifted the same water 3 times and still had stuff left int he screens that i just couldnt get lol.


on another note the blue mystic pushed out some hairs so i got lucky with a nirvana auto that is starting to auto. ill post pics in a couple of days. only 2 tiny tiny hairs.

gum- well do man. the look on her face after she shot was priceless. loved it ha


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 31, 2011)

ALSO

i just transplanted the blue mystic into a crocker barrel butter tub. both fit nicely

hash time!!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 3, 2011)

DAY 21/15
Plant Stage: flower
Light Cycle: 18/6
Lights: 1 125w 6500k 1 23w 2700k
Medium: ffof with seabird guano added
Ferts: hygrozyme
Strain: Dinafem roadrunner auto, nirvana auto blue mystic fem


whats up everyone

thought id throw up a quick update. they are both flowering now. couldnt believe how fast they showed pistils. blue mystic showed around day 12 or 13 and the rr around 15. first up we have the dina fem rr. its a short stocky lil lady. i dont think i will lst her. she has a nice smell if you stick your nose to her. she is sitting at around 3 inches tall. still working on stretching her a bit.




On to the nirvana blue mystic. just noticed something today. check out pic 3 of her and look at how many fan leves are in the top set. 3!! very weird looking. last pic is a side by side to compare them. both will be getting hygrozyme tomorrow. i will give a tiny bloom nute dose in a week or so after the flowering has picked up





smoke on


----------



## yngdomino (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## pelt1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Sub'd and checking in!


----------



## gumball (Feb 3, 2011)

look great crazytrain, and the butter tub worked great


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 3, 2011)

yngdomino said:


> Nice!


thanks!



pelt1 said:


> Sub'd and checking in!


right on dude welcome to my pc grow haha.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 3, 2011)

gumball said:


> look great crazytrain, and the butter tub worked great


thanks gum. i would have liked a tad deeper but i didnt want to go wider. i'm sure ill find something before i start the next seed. they should be here real soon


----------



## micro.grower (Feb 3, 2011)

nice on the bubble homie... i am really close to ordering some of those... if not for anything else but a zone of some mids.. lol.. that should produce some aight bubble hash... you should makesome iso in comparison and see whats up... that might be the deciding factor of ordering some bags... i will say this, the iso hash was super easy to make, and its really not bad at all... minus the resin consistency... just reall messy... where as the bubble is dry and nice to work with...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 3, 2011)

yea man ihear ya on that. if you do get them get the 5 gal size. the one gal size was real narrow and kinda a hassle to work with. it worked well i just would use alot more trimmings next time for sure. i liked the consistancy. it was solid and i could break it up.


----------



## micro.grower (Feb 3, 2011)

for sure... thats why im thinking if i had an ounce of some mids to throw through the screen, the outcome will prolly end up pretty good... i love bubble's consistancy..


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 3, 2011)

you said it man i may do that jsut grind up a shit ton of mids ans put it though a set of bubble bags....mmmmmmmmm you just instipred me im on a mission to find mids. most of the stuff i get is strait dank. like real strains. so it may be a task to find mids but ill keep ya informed my man

peace


----------



## micro.grower (Feb 3, 2011)

for sure homie.. i wanna know the outcome of it... sounds like a legit idea since all your smokin are trichs anyways basically... people make it outta trim with hardly ay trichs... im sure a zip of some decent mids would give you a decent yeild of some bubble.. theoretically, it has too...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 3, 2011)

jy "guy" was just over. i got an 8th of some dank ass bubba kush and an 8th of some skywalker diesel. i will post pics later. but we talked about him getting me a n o of mids for 200 or cheaper. id use half o for hash. grind it up first and smoke joints out of the rest. ill let ya know what goes down though


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 3, 2011)

blue mystic got a dose of lst tonight. will re ty over the next few days til she is growing how i want her.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 4, 2011)

christmas happened again when i checked the mail yesterday i got

free seeds
delicious fruity chronic juice fem and delicious ll diavolo auto fem.

paid for

g13 labs poison dwarf auto2x. one was crushed wheni got it. already emailed bout that
2 flash purple mazar auto reg
1 short stuff himalaya blue diesel fem auto
1 advanced low girl auto fem
3 joint dr purple jems reg auto

can't wait to start a new one. may start a purple mazar.

peace out


----------



## gumball (Feb 4, 2011)

Purple mazar sounds AWESOME  but is it auto, or reg  silly crazytrain


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 4, 2011)

i'm pretty sure it sauto ill double check. if it isnt then o well lol i may diviate from autos for a while who knows.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 4, 2011)

its auto. that one should be rad. that may get put in the soil next


Here is the famous Mazar Afghani which has been reworked as an auto flowering strain but with a purple twist. Purple Mazar will turn a dark purple colour when flowering and gives off a sweet fruity smell. It has a long lasting buzz and is great for relaxation.

Type: Autoflowering
Heigh: 60-120 cm
Time to harvest: 70-75 days from seed
Yield: 25-45 gr per plant





fromt he breeder


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 4, 2011)

so i just bout an oz of skywalker diesel for 300. using half of it for hash. already got it ground up. gunna go through the motions again. will post pics of tht and the dank ass bubba kush i got.

peace


----------



## gumball (Feb 5, 2011)

YUM, :drooling:

damn, no smily for drooling, but one for spewing. I just dont think they are interchangable


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 5, 2011)

haha well you can put either or ill know what your talkin bro lol


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 5, 2011)

whats happenin dudes.

so my guy came by and i got an o of skywalker diesel for 300. freakin cheap. its the first 2 pics. i used 12ish grams and ground it all up and made more bubble hash. i saved more than half to smoke on. its some super hairy stuff and dense smokes good. i got alot more hash this go round. the last pic is an 8th of bubba kush i got. soooooo good.

i have been taking pics of the buds ive gotten for the past 2 years. ive got a good collection going. i always appreciate good ppot so i thought id share.

later on


----------



## 0PTICS (Feb 5, 2011)

mmm damn crazytrain i think im gonna pick up some of those bubble bags as soon as i can it'd be so nice to have some hash floating around every once in a while and THAT Bubba kush looks BOMB DIGGIDY i grabbed some Chemo off my guy shes pretty tastey very fruity kinda looks like your Skywalker


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 5, 2011)

there was some outdoor chemdog going around here for a while. wasnt anything great. not sure if its related to chemo or now lol.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 7, 2011)

yo 

gunna post a full update in a few min. cleaned the case and found somethign crazy. amazing how much these plants are growing overnight. the rr is looking more sativa now and the blue mystic is still puching out 3 leave nodes.


hold tight


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 7, 2011)

im a little late but im subbed bro, read through everythin
im inspired, might try a little pc box grow for an experiment
300 a zip of some skywalker diesel is cheap.... ?!?! 
Damn bro haha Nor Cal is where u need to be


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 7, 2011)

Teyo Green said:


> im a little late but im subbed bro, read through everythin
> im inspired, might try a little pc box grow for an experiment
> 300 a zip of some skywalker diesel is cheap.... ?!?!
> Damn bro haha Nor Cal is where u need to be


yo teyo

thanks for stoppin by. never to late. ive got a ton of good auto seeds to pop still. yea man 300 is cheap here lol pics in a few


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 7, 2011)

DAY 25/19
Plant Stage: flower
Light Cycle: 18/6
Lights: 1 125w 6500k 1 23w 2700k
Medium: ffof with seabird guano added
Ferts: hygrozyme
Strain: Dinafem roadrunner auto, nirvana auto blue mystic fem

yo

man so much new growth from these 2 in the past 4 days. I think i will be switching to 2700k in a few days. i will start a new seed in 2 weeks so i can start getting a rotation going. here's the new pics 


we'll start off with the rr. growing taller everyday and starting to push out some sativa looking leaves. tiny tiny trichs starting to form. not much of a smell yet. very stocky for her height.



on to the blue mystic. she is still pushing the three layer nodes if that makes sense. kinda weird but it'll produce. i plan to tie her down more in a few days. she is smelling a little but nothing crazy for right now.




so i was cleaning out my fans and just cleaning the whole case n general i found out why my temps ave been a tad bit high lol. all this crap was blocking one of my intake fans.


----------



## gumball (Feb 7, 2011)

Everything looks GREEAAATTTTT ,  I love the crazy sativa leaves, my LS is growing 'em out like crazy!!

That dust is funny, haha. Maybe get a window screen or one of those microwave metal screens. It may be easier to pull that out and clean in the future, just a thought.


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 7, 2011)

everything is looking very good.
damn intake, im sure the temps will be steady once everything is all clean and airflow is nice.
keep it up.
check out my grow !!


----------



## micro.grower (Feb 8, 2011)

lol.. i just did the same with my boxes yesterday... fun stuff...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 8, 2011)

i just re tied the bm's tallest branch. yeah baby bring on the lst


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 8, 2011)

lst, love it!
bush those cuties out!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 9, 2011)

so tell me if this is cocky. putting a lil something in my sig saying if you rep me please leave your name so i can return the favor. 

ive gotten some rep lately and have no idea who handed it out. is there a way to figure this out?


----------



## lince (Feb 9, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> so tell me if this is cocky. putting a lil something in my sig saying if you rep me please leave your name so i can return the favor.
> 
> ive gotten some rep lately and have no idea who handed it out. is there a way to figure this out?


I think that asking as you just did is your best and only option to find that out, also happened to me a couple times


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 9, 2011)

i just didnt want to come across as someone saying hey rep me lol but here is some rep for ya pal


----------



## lince (Feb 9, 2011)

yep, you don't need to rep me but if you do, don't forget to leave your name hehe. It's weird all that stuff about the rep and now we also got those phantom 'like' that appear and disappear in every post  hehe rep back to you buddy


----------



## gumball (Feb 9, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> so tell me if this is cocky. putting a lil something in my sig saying if you rep me please leave your name so i can return the favor.
> 
> ive gotten some rep lately and have no idea who handed it out. is there a way to figure this out?


it may have been me, i have been forgetting to leave my stamp  But I thought of doing it for the same reason, but then I like to have the rep fairy hit me up anonymously sometimes!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 9, 2011)

this is true lol a lil random rep never hurt anybody haha. i think you signed the last rep you gave me though maaaaaaaaan.

on another note i switchec to a 2700k 125w and a 6500k 23w. time to get their plump on.



crazytrain OUT


----------



## pelt1 (Feb 9, 2011)

I never think to leave a note.


----------



## Jacob Patterson (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok dare I be the newb to ask.......yes. What is all this rep and what not!? I've been trying to be proactive and 'like' and leave 'rep' and 'subscribe'....truth is....i'm lost lol. Any help on all that would be awesome! I'll be sure to return the favor haha!! Thanks!


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 10, 2011)

how are the plants crazy train?!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 10, 2011)

Jacob Patterson said:


> Ok dare I be the newb to ask.......yes. What is all this rep and what not!? I've been trying to be proactive and 'like' and leave 'rep' and 'subscribe'....truth is....i'm lost lol. Any help on all that would be awesome! I'll be sure to return the favor haha!! Thanks!


well ill give in and help out a newbie. rep is like reputation points so more rep more knowledge the person is likely to have. same with number of posts. when you subscribe to a thread you just post in it and it will pop up in you my rollitup. the rep button is the lil star to the left of the post. right next to the thing that says journal this post. please tell me thats not your real name....haha



Teyo Green said:


> how are the plants crazy train?!


 
plants are lookin great man. the blue mystic is really starting to get get stretch on. i switched to my 2700k 125w. ill post pics in a few days. they are starting to smell


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 10, 2011)

gave em their first dose .5 tsp bloom and .5tsp snowstorm ultra


----------



## Jacob Patterson (Feb 10, 2011)

Haha Jacob Patterson is indeed NOT my real name! Lol, yea I'm a newb but thank the Gods I'm not a dumb one!! Maybe just not that creative on the screen name front lol!! Thanks a lot for the info I will for sure stay tuned!! Good luck and happy growing my friend!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 11, 2011)

right on man


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 13, 2011)

just a lil update. before i left for the weekend i had to re tie the top of the blue mystic. i had 4 inches horizontal and turn upwards in ten min. pretty sweet. i will post a real update tomorrow. super lazy tonight. finished up building a deer stand at a buddies ranch.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 14, 2011)

DAY 32/26
Plant Stage: flower
Light Cycle: 18/6
Lights: 1 125w 2700k 1 23w 6500k
Medium: ffof with seabird guano added
Ferts: flora nove bloom, hygrozyme, snow storm ultra
Strain: Dinafem roadrunner auto, nirvana auto blue mystic fem


whats happenin everyone

its update time. the plants are doing very well. they are drinking alot of water. i'm watering almost everyday of not every other day. the bm is drinking more, that is expected with the smaller pot size. anways onto the update


starting off with the blue mystic. she is at day 26. this lady is stretching alot. in the second pic the furthest tie down on the right she was bent at 90 degres and was pointed up ten min after that. also i know ive said something about this before but instead of getting 2 buds per node i am working with three. you can see it best in the third pic. very interesteing. she is starting to smell a tad. nothing crazy yet. my goal for this lady is 20 grams. might be a lil tough becuase of pot size but thats my goal.




here is a group pic



onto the roadrunner. she is at day 32. this lady is a very stocky pretty lil thing. she is measuring in at 6.5 inches. she doesnt have to much of a smell. her trichs are coming in quite nicely. i really like the dark colored leaves. i'm hoping to get half o off her. we'll see though. she may turn to be one big bud.


as always comments and suggestions are always welcome


peace


----------



## Jacob Patterson (Feb 14, 2011)

Looking very good!! Hows the smell?


----------



## lince (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey crazy, you've grown a few autos already, do you know when do they stop growing more or less ? I thought the lowryder was the shortest strain but that rr looks quite short as well.

The girls are looking real nice


----------



## pelt1 (Feb 14, 2011)

If you get 20 grams from that, you'd be efficient as all get out with that amount of space. Imagine what you could do w/my cab!


----------



## gumball (Feb 14, 2011)

looks real nice Crazytrain!!! I hear you on all the watering. I will do a video tomorrow and show you my solution to everyday watering


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 14, 2011)

lince said:


> Hey crazy, you've grown a few autos already, do you know when do they stop growing more or less ? I thought the lowryder was the shortest strain but that rr looks quite short as well.
> 
> The girls are looking real nice


thanks man. they usually stop vert growth or stretching around the 3rd to 4th week of flower. with that said that is with maintaining the correct light level



pelt1 said:


> If you get 20 grams from that, you'd be efficient as all get out with that amount of space. Imagine what you could do w/my cab!


yeah man my point exactly. i think bout that every time i think about building a dresser.



Jacob Patterson said:


> Looking very good!! Hows the smell?


smell on the rr isn't bad at all. smell on the blue mystic is a tad stronger but not bad at all. thanks!




gumball said:


> looks real nice Crazytrain!!! I hear you on all the watering. I will do a video tomorrow and show you my solution to everyday watering


sounds good man looking forward to it. i had a buddy at school that rigged up a pump and some spaghetti tubing. guess that ran off a res and a pump. what might work better is just to make it gravity fed and make sure the res is above the plants. thinking out loud and super high. i got an 0 of some better than mid grades that is covered in crystals for 200 on Friday. i'm down to 15 grams, after selling a quarter to my best bud.


thanks for the comments everyone

peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 16, 2011)

hey guys. thought id say i just check in ont he plants. looking real real good. rr is showing slight nute burn so she will get plain h20 for a few days. should clear up just fine. the buds on the blue mystic are forming weird, must have to do with the 3 buds per node thing. will be moving them down a dvd tomorrow morning they are still barely growing taller.

peace


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 16, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> hey guys. thought id say i just check in ont he plants. looking real real good. rr is showing slight nute burn so she will get plain h20 for a few days. should clear up just fine. the buds on the blue mystic are forming weird, must have to do with the 3 buds per node thing. will be moving them down a dvd tomorrow morning they are still barely growing taller.
> 
> peace


sounds good bro, no worries on the slight burn


----------



## djruiner (Feb 17, 2011)

looking great man...got to love the speed and short bushy plants that autos put out...and that RR looks great..much better then mine at that age..sucks that we had to grow stealth...these autos seem to do much better when started in bigger pots for me...that haze i just finished was in a one gallon bucket...would not have been that size if i didnt transplant it early into flower...but looking great bro...and was already subbed up..but it takes me forever to catch up on peoples stuff...everyday when i get up there are 40-50 threads of stuff with new posts...and im horribly lazy


----------



## djruiner (Feb 17, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> hey guys. thought id say i just check in ont he plants. looking real real good. rr is showing slight nute burn so she will get plain h20 for a few days. should clear up just fine. the buds on the blue mystic are forming weird, must have to do with the 3 buds per node thing. will be moving them down a dvd tomorrow morning they are still barely growing taller.
> 
> peace


they seem to always get nute burn after they are in flower...i was giving very low ppm to mine and it still got burn...but just the tips got it...just like my haze...the entire plant was a dark green color...but every tip had burn...and if you look at any of the breeder pics from dinafem...even their plants have burn at all the tips...so dont fret bro..seems to be genetics as it comes to dinafem...so dont flood it every time it gets a little burn...thats normal for their genes...since it has a short ass life cycle..they need the nutes as much as they can take it...by the end of both the RR and hazes life...i was feeding them triple what ive ever fed any plant and they took it like good little bitches


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 17, 2011)

sweet thanks for the info. i couldnt remember if yours was close to mine our not. yea the leaves are all real dark green just have some tiny burn cirles on em. im not worried obut it though. she can dealw ith it haha


----------



## djruiner (Feb 17, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> sweet thanks for the info. i couldnt remember if yours was close to mine our not. yea the leaves are all real dark green just have some tiny burn cirles on em. im not worried obut it though. she can dealw ith it haha


your RR is on the same track as my haze is...but the haze is a RR cross RR/jyd haze...so its about the same genetics..my RR was stunted early in growth...heat/pot size...but it finished at a decent size...and both of these started getting purple in them..the RR turned really purple at the end


----------



## micro.grower (Feb 17, 2011)

have you tried makin bubble with an "o" of some bud yet?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 17, 2011)

did it with half o and all my trim from the grows. pics are a few pages back. i dont think i will grind up an oz of good bud again to make hash. id just rather smoke the bud. out of 14 grams of sliced up skywalker diesel i got about 3 grams of has maybe 3.5 at the most. kind of a waste in my eyes but its always cool to smoke hash


----------



## micro.grower (Feb 17, 2011)

tru dat.. i think i may have to try it with a fifty dolla o of some regs...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 17, 2011)

good idea i may try that with 2 oz of regs. could work out


----------



## micro.grower (Feb 17, 2011)

fo sho... figure regs gotta have more thc than trim.... but i guess it really depends on how good the reg is... lol... you know we get that brick weed down here... lol... i bought an o the other day for the seeds.... shitty thing was, it was supa supa compressed and only one seed outta the whole thing... shittyness... lol.. my girl made me smoke it so i wasnt wasting money... lol...


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 17, 2011)

micro.grower said:


> fo sho... figure regs gotta have more thc than trim.... but i guess it really depends on how good the reg is... lol... you know we get that brick weed down here... lol... i bought an o the other day for the seeds.... shitty thing was, it was supa supa compressed and only one seed outta the whole thing... shittyness... lol.. my girl made me smoke it so i wasnt wasting money... lol...


lol rough life bro!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 18, 2011)

man i try to stay away from that bricked stuff lol not a fan of the schwagg high i get. makes me real tired


----------



## gumball (Feb 18, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> man i try to stay away from that bricked stuff lol not a fan of the schwagg high i get. makes me real tired


and you never know whats in that shit. I have never gotten anything in it, but the hands it goes through I as well as everyone else is lucky for not.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 18, 2011)

pelt1 said:


> If you get 20 grams from that, you'd be efficient as all get out with that amount of space. Imagine what you could do w/my cab!


PC Grows are so freakin sweet! With all of the knowledge you've gained from doing this you're going to have a wicked awesome setup someday. Cheers!


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 18, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> man i try to stay away from that bricked stuff lol not a fan of the schwagg high i get. makes me real tired


i hear you bro.
i find myself picky.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 18, 2011)

gumball said:


> and you never know whats in that shit. I have never gotten anything in it, but the hands it goes through I as well as everyone else is lucky for not.


ive heard stories of finding wire and all kinds of stuff. i havent come across it but i'd rather not try and find out lol



Shwagbag said:


> PC Grows are so freakin sweet! With all of the knowledge you've gained from doing this you're going to have a wicked awesome setup someday. Cheers!


thanks for stoppin by man. next set up will way top this and be more efficient. gotta wait a year til i get a house or a townhome or something



Teyo Green said:


> i hear you bro.
> i find myself picky.


just stick with the dro man lol midgrades for joints occasionally


----------



## pelt1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Crazy, what distinguishes "brick weed" from decent weed? Is it just that the brick weed is really, really old, or is it a different grade from the get go?


----------



## gumball (Feb 19, 2011)

it is weed that was grown for hte whole purpose of selling. so there is no quality control over hermies or males. after harvest it is compressed into "bricks" of weed to make transport easier. hence the name brick weed


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 20, 2011)

gumball said it been out of town big fat ol update tonight homies


peace


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 20, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> gumball said it been out of town big fat ol update tonight homies
> 
> 
> peace


im stoked for the update crazytrain keep it up homiee
ima update here pretty soon, stop by my threat when ur just chillinn


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 20, 2011)

DAY 38/32
Plant Stage: flower
Light Cycle: 18/6
Lights: 1 125w 2700k 1 23w 6500k
Medium: ffof with seabird guano added
Ferts: flora nove bloom, hygrozyme, snow storm ultra
Strain: Dinafem roadrunner auto, nirvana auto blue mystic fem


yo

time for an update. 



first we have the roadrunner. day 38. rust spots are still in leaves after 3 days of regular distilled water. starting to get fatter and smell is picking up. very fruity. any ideas on what might be wrong with her?




next is the blue mystic.day 32. it has topped itself on one node. strange. yellowing has started. think she may need some nutes. but there are also rust looking spots on her to. i just watered with plain water with 4ml of snow storm.


group shot



built this over the weekend at a friends place. good ol bmx fun

peace


----------



## pelt1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Do you check the pH of your soil ever?


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 20, 2011)

all is well..
wish i could help you with the roadrunner.. :/
looks like the buds are definitely plumping up? 
sick lil half pipe lol... thats what that is ... right?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 20, 2011)

pelt1 said:


> Do you check the pH of your soil ever?


not to much. everything i put in there is ph balanced around 6.8 ish. last time i check run off was normal ph. will check next watering though.



Teyo Green said:


> all is well..
> wish i could help you with the roadrunner.. :/
> looks like the buds are definitely plumping up?
> sick lil half pipe lol... thats what that is ... right?


yea they are starting to fill in. taking their time but thats all it takes lol. yea its a half pipe built more for bikes then skateboards.


----------



## gumball (Feb 21, 2011)

they look awesome CT 

so your a skater, a hunter, and a salesman, pretty cool dude


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 21, 2011)

i actually ride bmx. used to skate in middle school but got a lil easy. split open my shin on that freakin ramp lol. you have any input on the discoloration in my leaves. im not extremely knowledgable on defficiencies besides nitrogen. those were 1/2 strength flower nutes so i may mix up another batch of 1/4 strength. 

you forgot to mention serious ganja toker to my resume haha


----------



## gumball (Feb 21, 2011)

looks like it could be mag/cal related. The serrated edges of the leaves are standing a little. I had that problem, and a little of the rust, and the only thing I could really pin it too was moisture stress in Uncle Ben's moisture stress thread. Best thing to do that I could pull out of that thread is let the plants dry out all the way, like really dried dry out. I think the extra moisture in the root zone locks out certain things and this happens. then just give them small amounts of plain water. no nutes or anything. It could be too much in the soil along with the additives your giving it and it is just starting to show itself. it is somewhat misleading I know, cause they all still look good for the most part. 

are you able to just tip your pots and see the root zone? I cant in the perlite/vermi mix real well, maybe when I get thicker roots  If you can look at how moist it is in the center 

I hope this helps


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 21, 2011)

by tip do you mean to take them out of the pot to look at the roots? i have been watering about every 2 days. been doing the finger in the soil test might start to wait 3 days


----------



## gumball (Feb 21, 2011)

yeah, take them out of the pot.


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 21, 2011)

water every three days and see how they react.
ive learned to just try different things, trial and error
mag/cal def is usually just when using RO water.... is that true?
i dont know much about def. except nitrogen as well 
learning experience!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 21, 2011)

no idea on the water teyo i just use gallon jogs of distilled water and buy one jug a week. mix up batches as i need them.


----------



## gumball (Feb 21, 2011)

Teyo Green said:


> water every three days and see how they react.
> ive learned to just try different things, trial and error
> mag/cal def is usually just when using RO water.... is that true?
> i dont know much about def. except nitrogen as well
> learning experience!


I wouldnt go by days on when to water. I would try and stay around the house, and water them when the leaves droop. Then you know they are DRY. mag/cal def can occur by always feeding them Reverse Osmosis water. But the soil should almost always retain some trace elements in it. I wrote this reply thinking you was CT Teyo, HAHA 

But still applies. When I think this happened, with my last lemon skunk that hermied, there was hardly any documents on the serrated edges being up with the rusty spotted leaves. Uncle Bens thread didnt really have a ton of info on it either, only to let dry, dont water much, and only give water. 

could be temps slowing absorption of micro and macro elements.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks for the info gum. i will wait til they droop a tad and water with nothing but plain water for 2 waterings and see what happens.




i am starting to germ a purple mazar auto tonight!!


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 21, 2011)

lol i feel dumb
its all love tho CT i learned sumthn new


----------



## millyy (Feb 22, 2011)

Dang dude nice looking autos, hows the smell?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 23, 2011)

millyy said:


> Dang dude nice looking autos, hows the smell?


honestly the smell isnt bad at all. i barely even notice it. it smells more when we smoke. i mean the smell is just super faint. we'll see if it gets stronger. the rr has 2-3 weeks and the bm has 4-5 probably if not a lil less so it may get worse

peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 23, 2011)

watered alot today with nothing but distilled waer. yellowing has gotten worse on both plants will water with 1/4 strength grow nutes next watering to help with the yellow. this a good idea?


----------



## gumball (Feb 24, 2011)

dont know. if it is moisture stress then it is bad. if it is cal and or mag, then it may not hurt. it could be to wet, which could cause yellowing starving the roots. are the leaves edges still raised to the sky? Not the leaves, just the serrated edges.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 24, 2011)

not sure that its moisture stress. i let them dry out for 3 days and they were wilty. they popped back up. the edges arent popping up like you asked. in a few days ill try 1/4 strength grow hopefully tht will get them some green again.


----------



## gumball (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow, it was 3 days, sure didn't seem like it


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 24, 2011)

they sucked up all the water overnight soil was bone dry again. i went ahead and watered with 1/4 strength grow. leaves are kinda crispy and curling up on the rr. i will also move then down a dvd.

EDIT: watered the blue mystic with the grow. normal water for the rr


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 26, 2011)

alright guys working on an update right now. rr is looking sexy minus a few burn leaves

hang tight


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 26, 2011)

DAY 44/38
Plant Stage: flower
Light Cycle: 18/6
Lights: 1 125w 2700k 1 23w 6500k
Medium: ffof with seabird guano added
Ferts:water
Strain: Dinafem roadrunner auto, nirvana auto blue mystic fem




hey everyone


been 6 days so figure its time for an update. buds are looking real nice on both plants. looking forward to the last 2 weeks for the rr. ready for her to plump up. i have a new seedling which you will see in a minute but to start it off here is a group pic






alright now onto the roadrunner. she is on day 44. have been having some issues with her leaves. might have been heat but itll be ok because she has tons of other healthy dark green leaves. i last wwatered her with 5ml of snow storm ultra or max, its one of those two words lol. she has a super fruity smell to her. its now super strong though, i only notice it if i have my nose on her. i think she will be done in 2-3 weeks at the most. what do yall think? here's some bud porn of her.



now for the blue mystic. she is on day 38. she is looking a tad rough but she will pull through. i watered her after waiting 3 days like i said i would. when i watered her she was real droopy. onver the next 24hrs she soaked up everything and was wilty again. so i gave her a 1/4 strength dose of grow nutes to help the yellowing. i wil give a 1/4 strength bloom in a few days.


INTRODUCING FLASH SEEDS PURPLE MAZAR AUTOMATIC
this is a non fem seed so we'll see what it turns into. its 2 days old now. planted it near the side so when i transplant i will ahve mote room to pull it over for lst.



smoke on
ct


----------



## gumball (Feb 26, 2011)

They look good CT  Cant wait to see what hte seedling has to show


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 26, 2011)

im super pumped for this strain. from the pics the buds were solid purple


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 26, 2011)

o hello bump-ola?


----------



## MoNk0 (Feb 26, 2011)

damn crazy them lookin dank bro for sure..


----------



## DuBzZ (Feb 27, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> im super pumped for this strain. from the pics the buds were solid purple


 Haha dude thats why I ordered them also! I wont be growing mine for a little while tho because i only have room for 1 plant at a time so im doing Jet 47, but i look forward to seeing what to expect from mine when i grow them.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 27, 2011)

MoNk0 said:


> damn crazy them lookin dank bro for sure..


monko whats happenin bro, thanks for checkin these 2 ladies out!! hows your smoke treatin ya?



DuBzZ said:


> Haha dude thats why I ordered them also! I wont be growing mine for a little while tho because i only have room for 1 plant at a time so im doing Jet 47, but i look forward to seeing what to expect from mine when i grow them.


right on man. i can't wait for it to start flowering, ive got a few weeks until then. hope this strain doesnt suck im really really looking forward to this plant growing


----------



## Shangeet (Feb 27, 2011)

really...
one of the craziest journal i have ever seen...
looking good bro... fabulous work!!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 27, 2011)

Shangeet said:


> really...
> one of the craziest journal i have ever seen...
> looking good bro... fabulous work!!!


thanks shangeet!! ill be chopping downt he rr sometime next week i think so stay tuned bro. +rep for subbing

peace


----------



## MoNk0 (Feb 27, 2011)

been in jars almost a week... restraining myself from smokin on it till it finishes curing... for sure can't wait to toke on it once it cures out a bit..


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 27, 2011)

MoNk0 said:


> been in jars almost a week... restraining myself from smokin on it till it finishes curing... for sure can't wait to toke on it once it cures out a bit..


very nice rep for holding out lol


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 27, 2011)

so the rr is alot closer to being done than i thought. i think i will chop her within the next week give or take a few days, be nice to free up some room and the let bm fatten up. seedling is doing great


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 27, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> so the rr is alot closer to being done than i thought. i think i will chop her within the next week give or take a few days, be nice to free up some room and the let bm fatten up. seedling is doing great


great news crazy train
how long do u dry/cure homie???


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 27, 2011)

usually dry for 5ish days. try and cure for 2-4 weeks


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 27, 2011)

for sure im trying to figure out what works best.
i got all my DWC set up! took the first too sour bubble clones that rooted and transplanted them into their 18 gals res 
ill post pics and an update when i have some goddamn energy! glad things are rollin smooth for ya


----------



## Jacob Patterson (Mar 1, 2011)

Just stopping thru!! Hope all is well crazytrain everything sounds cool!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 1, 2011)

Jacob Patterson said:


> Just stopping thru!! Hope all is well crazytrain everything sounds cool!!


 
yo jp whats happenin man. everythings going great might harvest hte rr on thurs


----------



## DuBzZ (Mar 1, 2011)

Damn I have purple mazar also but I decided to plant my Jet 47. I am only one day behind your mazar so it will be fun to see my jet47 grow with yours lol. And ill know what to look forward to when I decide to plant the purple mazar.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 1, 2011)

sounds good man i can't wait for this strain to start growing faster and bigger


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 2, 2011)

quick update. rr has gotten nothing but water for the past 4 waterings so the past week or so. about 95% of the hairs are orange. the trichs tell another story though. i am seeing a few ambers but not to many. maybe 5ish%. so here is what im thinking or kind of asking. i am leaving friday morning for new orleans mardi gras and will be back monday night. should i shop the rr thursday night or let it go til tuesday night? looks super ready. bm still has a few weeks. 

later dudes


----------



## DuBzZ (Mar 2, 2011)

If its only 5% now then I would say to just wait until you come back, unless the trichs look better on Thursday


----------



## lince (Mar 2, 2011)

Don't you have somebody who can chop her down on saturday/sunday ? hehe

If most/all the trichomes are cloudy I'll go for it on Thursday. Also how fast is she ripening up ? coz it's a 5 days difference and she could get very ripe in 5 days or maybe just up to 10% ... ?


----------



## nickman (Mar 2, 2011)

lookn good..


----------



## nickman (Mar 2, 2011)

wait till u come back ...


----------



## gumball (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree with lince, chop thursday. She will actually ripen a touch while she dries and cures, and also the next day and a half till you chop. Plus it will be less on your mind between then and when you get home. Make sure to post some pics


----------



## djruiner (Mar 2, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> quick update. rr has gotten nothing but water for the past 4 waterings so the past week or so. about 95% of the hairs are orange. the trichs tell another story though. i am seeing a few ambers but not to many. maybe 5ish%. so here is what im thinking or kind of asking. i am leaving friday morning for new orleans mardi gras and will be back monday night. should i shop the rr thursday night or let it go til tuesday night? looks super ready. bm still has a few weeks.
> 
> later dudes


 a problem i had with my RR was trichs changing....i would check it one day and it would have all cloudy trichs and all amber hairs...check it the next day and it would have a ton of new white hairs and a ton of amber trichs...check it the next day and all the hairs had changed...but now there are a ton of new clear and cloudy trichs...very hard plant to read...pic a certain spot around the middle of your main cola and keep checking the same area each time and chop when its ready...the bottom part of the plant will catch up if its not ready soon after harvest


----------



## pelt1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Djruiner and Crazy, I have similar issues. I thought it would be easier to figure out harvest time when I got my eye loupe, but it seems worse. I have a strain that is supposed to take 8 weeks of flower approx, I am currently sitting at about 10 weeks, and I don't see any amber trichs ANYWHERE. 

I'm also a bit past the point of NEW hairs popping up as well.


----------



## djruiner (Mar 2, 2011)

pelt1 said:


> Djruiner and Crazy, I have similar issues. I thought it would be easier to figure out harvest time when I got my eye loupe, but it seems worse. I have a strain that is supposed to take 8 weeks of flower approx, I am currently sitting at about 10 weeks, and I don't see any amber trichs ANYWHERE.
> 
> I'm also a bit past the point of NEW hairs popping up as well.


if its a sativa strain...no need to wait till amber trichs..chop sativas when its all cloudy trichs...chop indicas at 50/50....been doing a lot of research and testing on this...sativas are best when all cloudy because its at its most potent then...as the thc breaks down (amber trichs) it starts losing potency.while with indicas as the thc breaks down (amber trichs) its raises its cbd level while the thc level remains the same.the reason people chop with more amber trichs is to get the couchlock effect...but with sativas they naturally have a low cbd level...so as the trichs are turning....your losing potency (thc) where in indicas it has the ability to raise its cbd level..without effecting the thc level....i hope that makes since


----------



## gumball (Mar 2, 2011)

djruiner said:


> if its a sativa strain...no need to wait till amber trichs..chop sativas when its all cloudy trichs...chop indicas at 50/50....been doing a lot of research and testing on this...sativas are best when all cloudy because its at its most potent then...as the thc breaks down (amber trichs) it starts losing potency.while with indicas as the thc breaks down (amber trichs) its raises its cbd level while the thc level remains the same.the reason people chop with more amber trichs is to get the couchlock effect...but with sativas they naturally have a low cbd level...so as the trichs are turning....your losing potency (thc) where in indicas it has the ability to raise its cbd level..without effecting the thc level....i hope that makes since


Not saying your wrong, but I have been somewhat to the contrary. I have read that when the trichs turn amber and thc starts to degrade it is CBN which is increased. CBN is responsible for anxiety. So basically cut when you start to see amber. I will go find the link, its an interesting read.


----------



## djruiner (Mar 2, 2011)

gumball said:


> Not saying your wrong, but I have been somewhat to the contrary. I have read that when the trichs turn amber and thc starts to degrade it is CBN which is increased. CBN is responsible for anxiety. So basically cut when you start to see amber. I will go find the link, its an interesting read.


your right..all but about one part....thc degrades into cdn during cure...not preharvest...your level of cbn is effect by its drying and curing conditions...mainly effected by the light that it gets during cure


----------



## djruiner (Mar 2, 2011)

here is what i found as it comes to that....


> CBN is a result of THC degradation (storing bud, exposure to light and air). It's "mildly" psychoactive and results in the sedative and stupefying effect.


...http://www.marijuana.com/medicinal-marijuana/18748-cbn.html.....so yes thc does break down into cbn..but only after chop and during its cure...so does not apply when trying to figure out when to harvest

here is what ive been going by....

Cannabinoids (THC, CBD, CBN...)


The Active Ingredients Of Cannabis

Cannabis products include marijuana, hashish, and hashish oil. 
THC (Tetrahydrocannabinol) gets a user high, a larger THC content will produce a stronger high. Without THC you don't get high. 
CBD (Cannabidiol) increases some of the effects of THC and decreases other effects of THC. High levels of THC and low levels of CBD contribute to a strong, clear headed, more energetic high. 
Cannabis that has a high level of both THC and CBD will produce a strong head-stone that feels almost dreamlike. Cannabis that has low levels of THC and high levels of CBD produces more of a stoned feeling. The mind feels dull and the body feels tired. 
CBN (Cannabinol) is produced as THC ages and breaks down, this process is known as oxidization. High levels of CBN tend to make the user feel messed up rather than high. 
CBN levels can be kept to a minimum by storing cannabis products in a dark, cool, airtight environment. marijuana should be dry prior to storage, and may have to be dried again after being stored somewhere that is humid. 
THCV (Tetrahydrocannabivarin) is found primarily in strains of African and Asian cannabis. THCV increases the speed and intensity of THC effects, but also causes the high to end sooner. Weed that smells strong (prior to smoking) might indicate a high level of THCV. 
CBC (Cannabichromene) is probably not psychoactive in pure form but is thought to interact with THC to enhance the high. 
CBL (Cannabicyclol) is a degradative product like CBN. Light converts CBC to CBL. 
If you are a grower, you can experiment with different strains of cannabis to produce the various qualities you seek. A medical user looking for something with sleep inducing properties might want to produce a crop that has high levels of CBD. 
Another user looking for a more energetic high will want to grow a strain that has high levels of THC and low levels of CBD. In general, Cannabis sativa has lower levels of CBD and higher levels of THC. Cannabis indica has higher amounts of CBD and lower amounts of THC than sativa.


----------



## gumball (Mar 2, 2011)

Here is the link I was referring too. You kind of have to read it all. BrickTop posted some good info throughout. I know it changed my opinion and I will harvest as soon as I see the first sign of amber from now on. 

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/401972-new-high-times-suggests-harvesting.html


----------



## djruiner (Mar 2, 2011)

gumball said:


> Here is the link I was referring too. You kind of have to read it all. BrickTop posted some good info throughout. I know it changed my opinion and I will harvest as soon as I see the first sign of amber from now on.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/401972-new-high-times-suggests-harvesting.html


read through some of it and i agree with most of it...thats when i chop my sativas...when its a mix of clear/cloudy..but mostly cloudy...my indicas ill wait for the amber trichs to get the couchlock...it all depends on the strain..most people group sativas and indicas together and judge the trichs the same..cant do that..the trich color will get different results with each strain


----------



## Jacob Patterson (Mar 2, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> yo jp whats happenin man. everythings going great might harvest hte rr on thurs


Hell yea that sounds good to me!! Enjoy the fruits of your labor my friend!! I'll be waiting for pics and weight count!


----------



## pelt1 (Mar 2, 2011)

djruiner said:


> if its a sativa strain...no need to wait till amber trichs..chop sativas when its all cloudy trichs...chop indicas at 50/50....


Well right now I am dealing with Northern Lights from Nirvana, which they bill as a hybrid indica/sativa mix. Also my plan was to chop at the initial sign of amber trichs this harvest. I initially planned on chopping at day 60, but now I'm sitting at day 71 for one of the plants, and day 66 for the other. Neither of which I see ANY sign of amber ANYWHERE. And I still really don't see the difference between cloudy and crystal-clear trichs. I was hoping I'd develop an eye for that on this harvest by observing the general progression from clear to partially amber. And that I haven't seen imo yet so I'm not sure. But probably I really just am not sure of what I am looking at.

But..... I will say this weekend it's getting chopped no matter what. 

Here are some examples of what it looked like 6 days ago:


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 2, 2011)

massive reply. ive decided to chop thursday. 




DuBzZ said:


> If its only 5% now then I would say to just wait until you come back, unless the trichs look better on Thursday


thanks for the input man. i think i will chop thursday regarless.



lince said:


> Don't you have somebody who can chop her down on saturday/sunday ? hehe
> 
> If most/all the trichomes are cloudy I'll go for it on Thursday. Also how fast is she ripening up ? coz it's a 5 days difference and she could get very ripe in 5 days or maybe just up to 10% ... ?


nah man me and my girl are headed to new orleans for mardi gras. so no body at the house. she has been ripening very fast. it started flowering at day 12 or 13 lol



nickman said:


> wait till u come back ...


no thanks lol wanna get it over with lol



gumball said:


> I agree with lince, chop thursday. She will actually ripen a touch while she dries and cures, and also the next day and a half till you chop. Plus it will be less on your mind between then and when you get home. Make sure to post some pics


yeah man i know plants will ripen a lil more after the chop. all the hairs are now orange so its bout time. most are cloudy, trichs that is, so either or it will get me high lol. and id rather not be thinking or worrying bout it while im out of town with no control over watering and stuff. thanks bro



djruiner said:


> a problem i had with my RR was trichs changing....i would check it one day and it would have all cloudy trichs and all amber hairs...check it the next day and it would have a ton of new white hairs and a ton of amber trichs...check it the next day and all the hairs had changed...but now there are a ton of new clear and cloudy trichs...very hard plant to read...pic a certain spot around the middle of your main cola and keep checking the same area each time and chop when its ready...the bottom part of the plant will catch up if its not ready soon after harvest


 
thanks for the input dj. yeah ours are deff doing the same thing but not for long death to her on thursday night.



pelt1 said:


> Djruiner and Crazy, I have similar issues. I thought it would be easier to figure out harvest time when I got my eye loupe, but it seems worse. I have a strain that is supposed to take 8 weeks of flower approx, I am currently sitting at about 10 weeks, and I don't see any amber trichs ANYWHERE.
> 
> I'm also a bit past the point of NEW hairs popping up as well.


not to many white hairs still popping out. i had that problem with my dwc regs seed grow. pushing out white hairs at week 11 lol



djruiner said:


> if its a sativa strain...no need to wait till amber trichs..chop sativas when its all cloudy trichs...chop indicas at 50/50....been doing a lot of research and testing on this...sativas are best when all cloudy because its at its most potent then...as the thc breaks down (amber trichs) it starts losing potency.while with indicas as the thc breaks down (amber trichs) its raises its cbd level while the thc level remains the same.the reason people chop with more amber trichs is to get the couchlock effect...but with sativas they naturally have a low cbd level...so as the trichs are turning....your losing potency (thc) where in indicas it has the ability to raise its cbd level..without effecting the thc level....i hope that makes since


good info man thanks


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 2, 2011)

gumball and dj good links. thanks for the info id rep yall but it wont let me haha pics of harvest and everything on thursdayevening hopefully if now then tuesday. getting home and seeing parkway drive monday night so well see how alive im feeling after the drive and a kick ass freakin concert.


----------



## DuBzZ (Mar 2, 2011)

Have fun at the concert man and i'm really looking forward to the harvest and next batch of update pictures.


----------



## gumball (Mar 2, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed the link. There are so many ways to do stuff with cannabis, its hard to decide. But at the end of the day it comes to your preference and making it work for you. Have a great time at mardi gras


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 2, 2011)

DAY 48/42
Plant Stage: flower/seedling
Light Cycle: 18/6
Lights: 1 125w 2700k 2 13w 6500k
Medium: ffof with seabird guano added
Ferts:water
Strain: Dinafem roadrunner auto, nirvana auto blue mystic fem, flash seeds purple mazar

yo everyone,

so got to thinkin and smoking and the more that happened i some how found myself trimming this lil lady. so long story short she is hanging to dry lol. trichs looked all cloudy and bout 10-15%amber. very fruity smell but not a strong smell. finished up at 48 days of life.here's a few pics of the before, after, trimmings, and the reward drink. majic hat #9. very tasty. wet weight was 23 grams lol wont be much but itll be tasty. 








on to the blue mystic. she is soaking up alot more light now and looking good. starting to see tiny spots of blueish colors on bud tips. she is on day 42.



purple mazar. 5 days old now. i went ahead and transplanted it to a larger final pot. i put it to the side of the pot so when i do lst her i have more room to pull it across the pot. i learned with autos to start in final pot. the rr roots were only 2 in deep but wide. here is elliot hanging out


peace


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice little harvest, I'm sure it'll be some fire smoke.. Enjoy it man, can't wait to get something started myself.. +rep bro


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks bro


----------



## Teyo Green (Mar 3, 2011)

LOOKING GREAT CRAZY TRAIN!!!
mmm i bet its definitely going to be a tasty 23 or so grams !
good job bro, i cannot fucking wait until i harvest.
JEALOUS


----------



## gumball (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks great. I think you will still be happy with the end product. Have a great time in Mardi Gras


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 3, 2011)

Teyo Green said:


> LOOKING GREAT CRAZY TRAIN!!!
> mmm i bet its definitely going to be a tasty 23 or so grams !
> good job bro, i cannot fucking wait until i harvest.
> JEALOUS


thanks dude gunna be so tasty



gumball said:


> Looks great. I think you will still be happy with the end product. Have a great time in Mardi Gras


 thanks man im super happy. the root system wasnt there for it to be a big plant but im happy with a quarter. ill take some boob pics lol

peace


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 3, 2011)

where you headed for mardi gras homie? nola?


----------



## wanabe (Mar 3, 2011)

this grow came out great +rep


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 3, 2011)

i really wish i could get some autos... lol.. he has sprouted and harvested in between the amount of time it has taken me to start my next one up... lol... awesomeness...


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 3, 2011)

haha you know CT I just noticed that the picture with the plant next to the beer. It looks like a little cactus lol just thought I'd throw that out there...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 3, 2011)

man my gf was saying that all lastnight, "look a that lil cactus" haha funny yall both said that


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 3, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> man my gf was saying that all lastnight, "look a that lil cactus" haha funny yall both said that


that is funny lol, but for sure nice little pull bro.. Gotta let us know how it smokes


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 3, 2011)

you should try an auto run in dwc... im curious how it would turn out in comparison...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 3, 2011)

we'll do..


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 3, 2011)

i know you saidflavor was weak last dwc grow you did, but i am wondering how much genetics had to do with that.. know what i mean? werent you growing out some texas reg?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 4, 2011)

yea man tasted like reggs. looked dank but taste wasnt there lol


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 4, 2011)

yo headed to new orleans til monday. may try and get on the iphone well see. ill take some sweet pics on bourbon street and post em.

peace dudes


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 8, 2011)

yo guys

made it back from new orleans and went straight to a badass concert. gunna be a long day. hopefully will try and get an update tonight. the rr is n jars for curing now. i did manage to hook up with microgrower and smoke some of his arjan that he last grew. very fruity tasting. very well done my friend. the blue mystic is getting closer and closer everyday. leaves are yellowing up big time. one more week i think but ill post pics tonight.

peace


----------



## gumball (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds like a great weekend bro! Can't wait for an update


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 8, 2011)

man... re evaluation.... im thinking one iranian auto in dwc.... hmmm... im thinking i may very well max out my box.... i.ll let ya know how it goes...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 8, 2011)

DAY 48/12
Plant Stage: flower/veg
Light Cycle: 18/6
Lights: 1 125w 2700k 2 13w 6500k
Medium: ffof with seabird guano added
Ferts:water, hygrozyme soon for seedling
Strain:nirvana auto blue mystic fem, flash seeds purple mazar

yo

update time. been 6 days since the last one. so here ya go facts are above.

blue mystic is getting pretty dang close. she is kinda ugly with yellowing leaves but there are a few and shes almost done. a few bud porn shots for ya. the top bud is the one with the thermo in the background. her smell still isnt strong at all. only when i touch her or move it. what are yall thinking on weight? im thinkin a half hopefully. we'll see. onward to the next plantola


flash purple mazar. 12 days old lookin good. hoping she stretched a tad so i can lay her over. thats why she is planted off center in the pot.i want to grow a bigger plant like my glueberry again and try to hit the oz mark again. i think i may be able to hit it with this plant. next is a group shot. the 2 13w bulbs run real cool i can cup them and it doesnt burn my hand so thats rad. also good for nixed spec. once the bm is harvested i will switch back to 6500k and use one 23w 2700k.


last are the good im workin with. actually have a few more just didnt take pics. first is a diesel strain. (diff diesel than i smoked with you micro). the second pic is of some dank buds a friend got me. left is some kind of purple strain and sour diesel. both sooooooo good. right now i am smoking a boel of the bud in the first pic.


comments/suggestions always welcome.

peace


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 8, 2011)

damn CT the lady is lookin dank bro  and the little one is lookin good to for sure... man that smoke looks good bro whats that runnin? shit like that up here is like 20 a gram..


----------



## pelt1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Man, that one nug looks so dense and perfect!

And LOL, you got a few crispy critters in there. But that ain't nothing, wait till you see the pics of my one plant tomorrow, her leaves are crispy as shit, will be almost no trimming required, Haha!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 8, 2011)

MoNk0 said:


> damn CT the lady is lookin dank bro  and the little one is lookin good to for sure... man that smoke looks good bro whats that runnin? shit like that up here is like 20 a gram..


yeah man 20 a g 60 an 8th



pelt1 said:


> Man, that one nug looks so dense and perfect!
> 
> And LOL, you got a few crispy critters in there. But that ain't nothing, wait till you see the pics of my one plant tomorrow, her leaves are crispy as shit, will be almost no trimming required, Haha!!


its super dense. i am still smoking the same bowl i was when i posted the update lol slow burning. i call things crispy critter s all the time lol


im off to bed dudes peace


----------



## gumball (Mar 9, 2011)

That Mazar looks great CT!! Cant wait to hear the smoke report on the blue mystic. Did it smell much during flower? Great job


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 9, 2011)

not much smell from the roadrunner or blue mystic. kinda strange. but kinda nice haha hey gum you thinking maybe a week longer on the blue mystic? i may let it got a tad longer to get some higher amber counts. thoughts?


----------



## gumball (Mar 9, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> not much smell from the roadrunner or blue mystic. kinda strange. but kinda nice haha hey gum you thinking maybe a week longer on the blue mystic? i may let it got a tad longer to get some higher amber counts. thoughts?


I think another week should do the blue mystc right. From what I could tell the lower nodes look close too!


----------



## DuBzZ (Mar 9, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> DAY 48/12
> Plant Stage: flower/veg
> Light Cycle: 18/6
> Lights: 1 125w 2700k 2 13w 6500k
> ...


Holy crap my Jet 47 is growing almost exactly the same as your purple mazar lol


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sweet shoot me a link to your grow


----------



## DuBzZ (Mar 9, 2011)

Its in my sig lol


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ha word I'll check it tonight still workin


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 9, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> Ha word I'll check it tonight still workin


wow Work? I ain't done that in almost a yr  fuckin back ever gets feeling better I could get a job again... I kinda miss working actually, getting up everyday with somewhere to go... Now I just sit around the house building grow boxes and playing xbox and smoking lol...


----------



## Sometimes (Mar 9, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> View attachment 1268633View attachment 1268632View attachment 1268631View attachment 1268630View attachment 1268629View attachment 1268628
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she's so tiny. i read your first post then skimmed through just to see how your la diva turned out. it's my favorite auto, right next to lowlife's ak47, i thought delicious did an excellent job. i yielded 103 grams dried and cured off of 5.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 9, 2011)

MoNk0 said:


> wow Work? I ain't done that in almost a yr  fuckin back ever gets feeling better I could get a job again... I kinda miss working actually, getting up everyday with somewhere to go... Now I just sit around the house building grow boxes and playing xbox and smoking lol...


dang man how do you pay bills? lol just messin with ya. sometimes id love to jus sit around like that. i'm in sales so i kind of make my own schedule but i try and be out of the house by 830 til 330ish then computer work. i would love to just chill and build stuff haha



Sometimes said:


> she's so tiny. i read your first post then skimmed through just to see how your la diva turned out. it's my favorite auto, right next to lowlife's ak47, i thought delicious did an excellent job. i yielded 103 grams dried and cured off of 5.


shit man if you want check out the rest of the grow might learn something haha. i couldnt believe how small that la diva was. deff some bomb smoke though.

peace


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 9, 2011)

yeah for sure bro, lol well bills hmmm the company I worked for got scared I was going to come back on them for work comp and layed me off like I asked.. Since I'm union I can draw unemployment and I just take myself off all my countys at my hall so they don't call me to work.. That way I could get PT and try to get my back healed up but it just hasn't worked as planned yet.. My back still has its bad days, hopefully soon I'll be back to work though


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 10, 2011)

dude, i would go absolutely insane if i sat around the house all day... def have a bigger grow op... lol... just kiddin, but i do think i would go crazy... lol...


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 10, 2011)

micro.grower said:


> dude, i would go absolutely insane if i sat around the house all day... def have a bigger grow op... lol... just kiddin, but i do think i would go crazy... lol...


It has its days  after homefront comes out next tuesday for xbox it won't be so bad but I'm bored with call of duty: black ops so I've just been watching reruns and getting baked haha...


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 10, 2011)

hell yeah... i dunno... i get two days off a week, and by the end of those two days, i am so ready to go back to work... lol... i think imma growin workaholic sublimibly... lol...


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 10, 2011)

micro.grower said:


> hell yeah... i dunno... i get two days off a week, and by the end of those two days, i am so ready to go back to work... lol... i think imma growin workaholic sublimibly... lol...


for sure but if you worked the job I had to, the time off actually was nice ... Hell for the longest time I was having to drive 2hrs 1 way work 16hrs and drive 2hrs home.. Eat on the drive home shower relax (smoke a bowl lol) and go straight to sleep... But the biggest bitch was that they had me flagging traffic which meant I was in 1 spot standing for 16hrs in 100 degree heat with asphalt pavers and rollers running next to me.. So the time off was nice but I am getting stir crazy.. Back specialist wants me to find a new line of work, since when I'm working constuction being an apprentice they have me flag alot which is fine but then I get throwed into a working crew where I'm lifting and what not and my back just wasn't in shape for it and herniated a disc and had a buldged disc... But where I live its hard to find a job that pays decent without having to lift alot of weight, at least without a college diploma... ugh was rambling hahaha...


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 10, 2011)

good point monko...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 11, 2011)

ok guys im gettin a lil scissor happy over here. i want to chop the blue mystic bad. 5ish more days lol


----------



## djruiner (Mar 11, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> ok guys im gettin a lil scissor happy over here. i want to chop the blue mystic bad. 5ish more days lol


i feel ya there bro...ive got 4 pairs of scissors in my house...they are all so sticky they are hard to open..they are about to get a alcohol bath

but i think the trim part is my favorite part of the grow


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 11, 2011)

its deff fun but tedious lol. i use some spring loaded scissors that dont stick its nice and easy to trim that way. they were like 12 bucks at ace hardware


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 11, 2011)

good advice on the spring loaded scissors... i love the harvest... trimmin, weighing, etc... its the bees knees of the grow.. minus smokin it... but harvest day... mmmm... its like a special trip youve been plannin and then the day comes and your there... i actually called a friend over to trim last time... sped things up by half, but still took about thirty minutes.. he didnt care.. he had never trimmed a fresh bud before... hell, i had only trimmed a couple before this last harvest... used regular scissors.... i found i can really get into the nooks and crannies that way... but i shall try the spring loaded ones...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 12, 2011)

soooooo.......


just checkin in on the plants and i think ol purple mazar might be a male. i will give it another few days and watch it. still very small what i think are balls. other than that its growing very nicely. the blue mystic still have around 15ish% white hairs that i hope will turn. the trichs are mostly cloudy. thinking another 3ish days. i smoke some of the roadrunner a min ago and daaaaang its fruity tasting. dry weight was 5.2 kinda like the la diva. super dank tasting thought real strong first head then whole body high. i like it alot just wish the roots would have gone deeper.

peace


----------



## gumball (Mar 12, 2011)

might as well try and breed another one of your autoflowers with the purple mazar if it is male. the pc case is so small if you keep the male closest to the exhaust it shouldnt bust a nut all over everything!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 12, 2011)

i think i will let it grow out and save the pollen. never done this before so gunna need some tips here man. 

peace


----------



## gumball (Mar 12, 2011)

me neither, but have read a bunch of people who have done it. We can get you through it if your willing to take the step


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 12, 2011)

hell yeah... id just let em flower ut together an get a shit ton of auto seeds.... itd be your own strain at the ver least... crazy-auto-train... lol...itd be sweet...


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 12, 2011)

a blue and purple strain bred together... i bet itd be pretty...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 13, 2011)

micro.grower said:


> hell yeah... id just let em flower ut together an get a shit ton of auto seeds.... itd be your own strain at the ver least... crazy-auto-train... lol...itd be sweet...


 
Sounds rad. I think it's best to polinate around week 3 of flower gotta do some reading


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 13, 2011)

gumball said:


> me neither, but have read a bunch of people who have done it. We can get you through it if your willing to take the step


Sounds good man I may grow it out long enough to harvest pollen then chop it


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 13, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> Sounds good man I may grow it out long enough to harvest pollen then chop it


https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/104237-breeding-101-subs-method.html

Don't know if you've seen this thread from subcool or not but here is a nice breeding tutorial like thread


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 13, 2011)

MoNk0 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/104237-breeding-101-subs-method.html
> 
> Don't know if you've seen this thread from subcool or not but here is a nice breeding tutorial like thread


thanks bro ill give it a read.

rep if it will let me


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 13, 2011)

im 99% sure its a male so i will let it gorw out til i harvest pollen and save it in a vile or something. bout to check out the thread monko sent to me. not sure how long to let a male plant go til its ready so got some learning to do.

peace homies


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 14, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/20319-seed-production-tutorial.html

Oh yeah bro I forgot I also had this thread saved... Don't know if you've read this or already have it but thought you might like to read it if you haven't ...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 14, 2011)

sweet ill check it out tonight thanks man


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 14, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> sweet ill check it out tonight thanks man


no problem  anything to help a fellow grower out


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 14, 2011)

just read the thread. it was alot more straightforward then the first. lots of good info thanks again dude


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 14, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> just read the thread. it was alot more straightforward then the first. lots of good info thanks again dude


Yeah the second I forgot I had but someone posted a new post so it popped up in my rollitup so I figured I'd hit you up with it...
But for sure the second gives you the information short and sweet ...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 14, 2011)

yo

harvested the blue mystic about 30 min ago. gunna go hit up some smoke shops and check out glass. update will follow.


peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 14, 2011)

DAY 54/18
Plant Stage: flower/veg
Light Cycle: 18/6
Lights: 1 125w 6500k 
Medium: ffof with seabird guano added
Ferts:water, hygrozyme 
Strain:nirvana auto blue mystic fem, flash seeds purple mazar


whats happenin everyone.

fun night . chopped down the blue mystic. she went for 54 days. wet weight was 37 grams. i took a crap load of pics so enjoy. the purple mazar is deff a male and is growing some balls. check out the one bud that topped itself. looks like lil horns haha. also note the first pic, 3 buds ber node. pics are before and after. male plant is still growing. germing another purple mazar right now.

comments suggestions welcome

peace


----------



## pelt1 (Mar 14, 2011)

Those are some beautiful looking buds meng.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks dude was a fun grow for sure


----------



## lince (Mar 15, 2011)

nice harvest CT! the blue M looks real good. How many gallons/litres was the pot you used ? looks big in the pics. Also do you remember how tall was she before harvest (more or less) ?


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 15, 2011)

hey homie... key to the eye loop trick is supa bright lighting... when using a eye loop, i prefer to take piks of my buds with it in the box with the lights on blast... hope this helps those piks a lil...


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 15, 2011)

awesome harvest btw.... cant wait till my order comes in... i think i can fit two butter containers... the bigger ones in muh box.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Mar 15, 2011)

nice harvest!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 15, 2011)

lince said:


> nice harvest CT! the blue M looks real good. How many gallons/litres was the pot you used ? looks big in the pics. Also do you remember how tall was she before harvest (more or less) ?


thanks lince. it was in a 6 in wide pot, not sure of the actual volume of it though. without lst she woulda been a foot and a half maybe but with lst the top was around 8ish inches tall.



micro.grower said:


> hey homie... key to the eye loop trick is supa bright lighting... when using a eye loop, i prefer to take piks of my buds with it in the box with the lights on blast... hope this helps those piks a lil...





micro.grower said:


> awesome harvest btw.... cant wait till my order comes in... i think i can fit two butter containers... the bigger ones in muh box.


thanks micro. ill try that next time with the eye loop. yeah man 2 would fit for sure



SimplyBaked said:


> nice harvest!


thanks dude how ya been? have anything growing?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 16, 2011)

hey guys

buds dried fairly quick i put them into jars with the lid off for a few hours then ill close it up. weight was 14.3 grams. at least i hit the half o mark.


----------



## lince (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info about the pot and the size 

About the weight, don't you think is a little too early for a dry weight ? I would say it will still loose a few more grams in the following days.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 16, 2011)

True lince, were in a room with a ceiling fan so they dried faster than I wanted


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 16, 2011)

yo i did a lil fixing up in the case. re did the panda plastic on the vertical closest to tip of bulb and added a side reflector on the door side. now i don't blind myself check in on them and it directs the light to the plants more. just used cardboard that was white already and taped it in there. will post pics tomorrow. i germed and sprouted another purple mazar. hopefully ill get a female and pollinate 2 or 3 buds yeah buddy.

peace


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 17, 2011)

finally got something going in my dwc till the autos arrive... yeah buddy... lol....


----------



## gumball (Mar 17, 2011)

that would be awesome to get a fem mazar and be able to get some more seeds


----------



## lince (Mar 17, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> True lince, were in a room with a ceiling fan so they dried faster than I wanted


I'll try to remember to ask you about the weight again in 3-4 days then  



crazytrain14 said:


> yo i did a lil fixing up in the case. re did the panda plastic on the vertical closest to tip of bulb and added a side reflector on the door side. now i don't blind myself check in on them and it directs the light to the plants more. just used cardboard that was white already and taped it in there. will post pics tomorrow. i germed and sprouted another purple mazar. hopefully ill get a female and pollinate 2 or 3 buds yeah buddy.
> peace


I also put some reflector on the top of the door to block the light coz it was really uncomfortable to even check the plants in the box. Your eyes will be thankful for sure lol


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 17, 2011)

gumball said:


> that would be awesome to get a fem mazar and be able to get some more seeds


thats what im hoping for. i wanna try and get at least 10 seeds. we'll see hopefully its a fem.



micro.grower said:


> finally got something going in my dwc till the autos arrive... yeah buddy... lol....


sweet, is it bagseed or what?



lince said:


> I'll try to remember to ask you about the weight again in 3-4 days then
> 
> I also put some reflector on the top of the door to block the light coz it was really uncomfortable to even check the plants in the box. Your eyes will be thankful for sure lol


im already super happy with the mod i made. light is more evenly dispursed and the main thing saves my eyes lol and it may make picture taking easier.


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 17, 2011)

yeah.. some reggie... i want to try it out first with this, if i can handle, im putting, one of my non auto femmed seeds in there to get a mother going, so wheni irun through my autos, i will have clones to flower... sweet


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 17, 2011)

That's what I'm talkin bout


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 17, 2011)

damn CT nice lookin harvest bro..


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 17, 2011)

MoNk0 said:


> damn CT nice lookin harvest bro..


thanks monko cant wait to smoke it


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 17, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> thanks monko cant wait to smoke it


for sure bro, I think the wait in cure jars is worse then the wait for it to grow lol.. Oh yeah new thread is up, links in sig


----------



## lince (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey ct, I wanted to ask you something about the lighting, you are using a 23W bulb in combination with the 125W bulb but are you using it in both flower and veg or only in flower ?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Monk0- I know what you mean deff killer just looking at it sitting in a jar lol I'll check the new journal tonight after work

Lince during flower I use the 125w red and use the 23w or 2 13w blue for mixed spectrum. Mainly just for seedlings and plants in veg


----------



## lince (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh! so you mean that you add the blue (23w) only because you've got another plant in the box which is a seedling or is in veg ?

I was wondering why were you using it only while flowering and you weren't using a 23W 2700k when you had the 125W blue hehe


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 18, 2011)

yes, if i have a plant in flower its best to have it under 2700k, veg or seedling 6500k. a mix of spectrum is always good though. i have a 125w red and blue bulb. i was using the 23w blue to start the seedling. right now i am using both 6500k bulbs the 125w and 23w.


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 18, 2011)

do u notice a noticeable temp drop betweenthe 2700k and 6500k bulbs? i am assuming the 2700 run hotter... just wanted a comparison if you could... im not really sure if switching a couple bulbs out in my flower box would make a dif running it at 182 watts anyways... once again, just curious... im lit off some midbender right now, which i have gotten 25 seeds out of a zone of thisstuff... super fire bud with seeds... cant wait to grow it sensi... that might be the strain i use if i ever get a party cup perpetual system going... lol.. imma hold on to em, unless you want one or two to try...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 19, 2011)

micro.grower said:


> do u notice a noticeable temp drop betweenthe 2700k and 6500k bulbs? i am assuming the 2700 run hotter... just wanted a comparison if you could... im not really sure if switching a couple bulbs out in my flower box would make a dif running it at 182 watts anyways... once again, just curious... im lit off some midbender right now, which i have gotten 25 seeds out of a zone of thisstuff... super fire bud with seeds... cant wait to grow it sensi... that might be the strain i use if i ever get a party cup perpetual system going... lol.. imma hold on to em, unless you want one or two to try...


 
sounds good i found some afghani seeds i can trade ya. some super heavy indica bud seeds. have noticed a difference in temps a tad but i cant remember rihgt now which one runs hotter lol im very high so ill figure it out sometime haha

later dude


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 19, 2011)

hey guys quick update day 22 for the male day 2 or 3 for the seedling. both are purple mazar. you can see the new side reflector and solid panda film on the verticle wall on the left side now its one silid piece. to bad its a male its growing nicely. how much longer til the pods open up yall think?


peace


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 19, 2011)

kool deal... this mindbender is some dense ass sativa nugs... very floral and aromatic... crazy head high... kool deal... wer.emakin a trip soon... ill hit ya up... that male is a healthy plant... itll be nice to have a generous seed supply of autos... i almost hope one of my autos male ot on me fr the same reason... order upanother fem seed of the same strain, cross my fingers for pubes and impregnate her for a full stock of auto seeds... lol.. just an idea...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 19, 2011)

yeah man thats how im thinking now. hopefully i can get at elast 10 seeds


----------



## DuBzZ (Mar 19, 2011)

Im honestly jealous of how good your male is growing lol


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 19, 2011)

Lol I'm loving that thing ha. I find myself just staring at it like I do when I have a female flowering then I think what am I doing it's a male plant lol wish it was a female it's growing and stretching perfectly


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Mar 19, 2011)

I'de like to ask y u kept the male (having mouse issues or I would read through more)


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 19, 2011)

the seedling i have in there now is a purple mazar, same strain as the male plant. would be cool to harvest some pollen and pollinate a bud or two and get like 30 auto seeds that should auto and be stable. free seeds in a way


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Mar 19, 2011)

oh well that makes sence.....Dank Auto beans???????oh yes free beans r sooooo nice, when it is whut u want...........how does the whole Auto-ing work in there though........r they Auto's in general.....


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 19, 2011)

yes they are flash seeds' purple mazar auto. they start to flower around 2 ish weeks to 25 days. the male auto'd nicely. they flower under any light schedule so no need to switch to 12/12. works well in a pc grow so i can have 2 or 3 platns at different stages but all under the same light schedule.


----------



## DuBzZ (Mar 19, 2011)

Hopefully your small one will be a female with the purple pheno lol.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Mar 19, 2011)

As u have seen I am grow an auto also and I knowthey say 20-50cm but really how big should this Auto Ak-47 c lr2 get ????do u have a clue?????imean water farm and idk....jw


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 19, 2011)

prolly round 1.5 ft depending on your lighting


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Mar 19, 2011)

400w Hps running 20/4 and as u see she is flowering nicely showed sex on day 21....IM so happy I picked this strain..............it's odd though...it smells like cat piss w/o the whole a-moan-ya thing i n there.......the whole house smells...today is day 41, whut would u suggest for a chop day roughly.........???????


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 19, 2011)

around day 60-65 watch the trichs


----------



## homer371 (Mar 20, 2011)

damn crazytrain, this is another one of those threads i should've been following for ages but just ran across it now, so i've read the first page and the last ten, and i'm completely confused, lol, but i like what's going on, and the latest harvest looks awesome! will have to catch up one of these days, but for now sub'd and +rep!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 20, 2011)

homer371 said:


> damn crazytrain, this is another one of those threads i should've been following for ages but just ran across it now, so i've read the first page and the last ten, and i'm completely confused, lol, but i like what's going on, and the latest harvest looks awesome! will have to catch up one of these days, but for now sub'd and +rep!


whas up homer

thanks for stoppin by. all i cna say bout being confused if your gunna have to read most of the thread. may take a while though haha

later dude


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Mar 20, 2011)

thanx Crazy,,, Ill keep that in mind. today is day 42...the joint doc's pack her bean came in said 10-11 weeks......y is that optimal or something....... this is trail and error for me and it only took 42 days for me to learn how to do most of it and do it correct. I thought i'de killl her when I started with the nute burns and sun burn and just lookin willted but i do know whut im doin and it's alot of fun and really nice.......I try to speak hydro to my friends (not pot just hydro) and they dont get a bit of it.........Sour cream is next for the indoor......outdoor the list is a bit long to post in ur thread but they r fire stop by and let ya know


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 22, 2011)

whats up CT haven't been on the forums for a few.. How's the male looking? I'd keep a close eye on him the pods look to be fattening up so it could be soon .. I wouldn't mind getting some pollen from one of these strains I got from SICC.. Really looking forward to the HHxSCxNL and HHxJHxSLxHJ the HHxDB sounds good but haven't seen it grown out the other two were dank looking.. GL with the male bro hope it works out for ya..


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 22, 2011)

the hhxjhxslxhj is the one i wanted to grow out out of all of them... i put my money on that strain being the most bomb...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 22, 2011)

MoNk0 said:


> whats up CT haven't been on the forums for a few.. How's the male looking? I'd keep a close eye on him the pods look to be fattening up so it could be soon .. I wouldn't mind getting some pollen from one of these strains I got from SICC.. Really looking forward to the HHxSCxNL and HHxJHxSLxHJ the HHxDB sounds good but haven't seen it grown out the other two were dank looking.. GL with the male bro hope it works out for ya..


chopped downt he male last night. i got alot of pollen sacks off him. a few had opened up so i jus chopped the fattest ones off and will let em dry for a few weeks til i need the pollen. thanks man



micro.grower said:


> the hhxjhxslxhj is the one i wanted to grow out out of all of them... i put my money on that strain being the most bomb...


cant wait to polinate a plant and get seeds kinda exciting haha man passed out at 930 lastnight so thats why i didnt text ya back haha gotta be in the office today at 7...gay shit lol


----------



## pelt1 (Mar 22, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> chopped downt he male last night. i got alot of pollen sacks off him. a few had opened up so i jus chopped the fattest ones off and will let em dry for a few weeks til i need the pollen. thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to polinate a plant and get seeds kinda exciting haha man passed out at 930 lastnight so thats why i didnt text ya back haha gotta be in the office today at 7...gay shit lol


Have you gotten any seeds from your plants that you have tried to plant yet? I got about 5 or so seeds from one of mine, planted them, and none of them sprouted


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Mar 22, 2011)

hey Crazy, I have a few questions about crossing strains, if its not too much ta ask


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 22, 2011)

Sounds good CT yeah dry them for awhile and that pollen should be good  I kinda hope I get a male or 2 from some of SICC's seeds for some pollen!


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 22, 2011)

no prob homie... well, as we can see, its lettin us sign on again... lol... guess you didnt need the text back... lol.. thats why i lve my schedule... lol... no early mornig shit...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 23, 2011)

pelt1 said:


> Have you gotten any seeds from your plants that you have tried to plant yet? I got about 5 or so seeds from one of mine, planted them, and none of them sprouted


this is the first time i have tried to collect pollen and polinate a plant. i hear you are supposed to let the seeds dry out for up to 4 weeks before you try and plant them


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 23, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> hey Crazy, I have a few questions about crossing strains, if its not too much ta ask


yeah man shoot away. im new on the topic so imight not know much but ill try



MoNk0 said:


> Sounds good CT yeah dry them for awhile and that pollen should be good  I kinda hope I get a male or 2 from some of SICC's seeds for some pollen!


yeah buddy thats what im hoping for. the other purple mazar is still looking like a seedling so i popped a purple jem in the soil .



micro.grower said:


> no prob homie... well, as we can see, its lettin us sign on again... lol... guess you didnt need the text back... lol.. thats why i lve my schedule... lol... no early mornig shit...


haha yeah man i was ptfo when you texted me freakin work and speaking of work you freaking get to sleep in jerk haha


sorry i havent responded very quickly been kinda sick.

later dudes


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Mar 23, 2011)

first off....which of the purple parents do u think I should use to keep the purp trait and which parent do u think to keep the taste and strength of the widow????? I wanna try crossing but I know I am try to enter into some thing that is very inense, but I wana to have purple widow my way ya know, I will do my research as I always do, but it nice to know someone else is out there trying to learn the same things. and for the record I know nothing about this......


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 23, 2011)

ok is there a strain called purple widow? if not i would find a good white widow strain and find a good mother that shows the traits you want. then find some sort or purps strain that you like height growth traits etc. this will take quite some time to get it right i mean a few years prolly if done right. i am also very new to this area so i may not be the best one to be asking about this.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Mar 23, 2011)

then we shall learn together CrazyTrain..............................I have 10 white widow reg beans and 10 purple power reg beans, so I wanna try some thing here and soon as the weather changes I'ma do 3 of each...6 and hope to have 2 maybe 3 keepers for breeding outta both strains, really i think 1 or 2, good keepers would be nice...........


crazytrain14 said:


> ok is there a strain called purple widow? if not i would find a good white widow strain and find a good mother that shows the traits you want. then find some sort or purps strain that you like height growth traits etc. this will take quite some time to get it right i mean a few years prolly if done right. i am also very new to this area so i may not be the best one to be asking about this.


----------



## gumball (Mar 23, 2011)

One tip I have read the breeders do, which may be difficult for you CT, but is to clone all the plants before the go to flower, making sure to identify each pair. Let the first one grow on and flower keeping the clone, even go so far as to harvest and smoke each. Whichever you like most keep the clone of and go from there. This is where the time comes in, but its really only about 6 harvests, so not to long!


----------



## MoNk0 (Mar 23, 2011)

De Sjamaan Seeds: Purple Widow <---LINK
Genetics: Purple Power x White Widow


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanx very much.........really thanx


MoNk0 said:


> De Sjamaan Seeds: Purple Widow <---LINK
> Genetics: Purple Power x White Widow


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Mar 23, 2011)

yup that exactly whut I want to make...kool..but ima still learn how to make it happen here, but thanx so much for the link that is awsome


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 25, 2011)

whats up everyone


so not to much is happening in the case. the purple mazar still only has one set of leaves...very weird. i have a purple gem in the soil and should pop through any day now so the thread has hit an all time low lol o well. good news my dad is letting me move into his house late summer so a new dresser box will be built and bigger yields will be happening. but to keep this thread somewhat fun ill post some pics of bud ive gotten over the years. feel free to post whatever you feel like lets have some fun while im doing the waiting game.

pics
1. chocolate chunk
2. selection from 4-20-08
3. b-52
4. jack frost
5. blue dream
6. og kush
7. grape ape
8. i call it chewbacka
9. my lowryder#1
10. gdp
11. maui
12. maui

peace


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sweet nuggets.....I like the Kush......all of it looks very tasty though


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 26, 2011)

very fun the waiting game is... i should have my strain beans by monday.... yay...


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Mar 26, 2011)

Which beans r u waiting for Micro


micro.grower said:


> very fun the waiting game is... i should have my strain beans by monday.... yay...


----------



## manfromehell (Mar 26, 2011)

omg man this awsome dude i never would ever think something that easy to do you know how many pcs i got laying around lol


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 26, 2011)

well build one maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!!!! haha thanks for stopping by


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 26, 2011)

what strains... haha.. im waitin on pandora, green o matic, taiga, auto assasin, and two free fems... btw, all these just mentioned are fem as well...


----------



## gumball (Mar 27, 2011)

very nice selection!!! So what would you say your favorite smoke is of all time? That chewwbacco explains it all.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 27, 2011)

man it was a super dense pot. covered in hairs so thick you caould barely see the bud. not sure what my all time fav was. the durban poison was super dank i dont think i posted a pic of that but not sure have to get back with ya lol


----------



## pelt1 (Mar 27, 2011)

You should have a really defined palette by now with all that smoke. I can only say I'm familiar with one or two strains.


----------



## Gprime (Mar 27, 2011)

Crazy, Great Grow man. Been reading this for quite some time now and Simply put, IMO Very inspiring for Growing under CFL and how easy Hydro or Micro scale growing can be. Good lookin out. If ya get some time you should check out my first Grow, A lot of info from your and many other journals has got me started. thought id stop back by and see how things are. Starting another soon? Keep it Rolled Bro.


-Prime


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 28, 2011)

pelt1 said:


> You should have a really defined palette by now with all that smoke. I can only say I'm familiar with one or two strains.


whenever i get some real good stuff i usually take a pic to remember it. ive actually got around 20ish more strains that ive had that i didnt post pics of.



Gprime said:


> Crazy, Great Grow man. Been reading this for quite some time now and Simply put, IMO Very inspiring for Growing under CFL and how easy Hydro or Micro scale growing can be. Good lookin out. If ya get some time you should check out my first Grow, A lot of info from your and many other journals has got me started. thought id stop back by and see how things are. Starting another soon? Keep it Rolled Bro.
> 
> 
> -Prime


what happenin gprime thanks for stopping by. glad my journal has been a help to you. ive got a purple gem seedling now so we'll see how that goes.

peace


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 28, 2011)

well hell... lol... i will say this.. i didnt have to much experience with strain name shit till i grew my first bud and moved down to the third coast... dank is abundant in my area... abundant to the point that NO ONE has reggie anymore... brothers in the hoodjust roll mini rillos of some fire as dank now... its nice... ct knows what kind of bud i fuck with...legit stuff fo sho...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 29, 2011)

yo just started germing another seed. going with advanced low girl auto fem. yeah buddy

peace


----------



## gumball (Mar 29, 2011)

That rocks CT, glad to see something green for you


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks gum. ive had green in there since i chopped the blue mystic, and the male purple mazar. i still have a 3 ish week old purple mazar on its second set of leaves. just the one point leaf after the cotelydon or however you spell that and the leaf on top of that. looks retarted. have a 2 day old seedling of purple gem as well. i put it straight into a big pot so we'll see how it goes, non fem. just starting to get tired of slow growth. if ya know what i mean.

later bud


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 30, 2011)

fosho... thats why i went with auto fems compared to un known bagseed.. the fact that from seed to harvest is roughly 11 weeks is awesome...


----------



## gumball (Mar 30, 2011)

Cool CT. That is what I hate about watching some auto's, sometimes they just dont grow. Since you have pollen, you should try to breed with just about anything you get going. It would keep it interesting for sure  

Peace


----------



## micro.grower (Mar 30, 2011)

plus... you.ll be breeding with legit genetics at least... if iget any males outta my fem autos (cause occasionally they arent actually femmed) im gonna cross it with my exodus cheese bean (hoping its a true fem or that reason) get an auto cheese strain would be awesome...


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Mar 30, 2011)

all fixed now


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 30, 2011)

yeah man whatever female i get out of these i will pollinate a bud with the purple mazar. imagine low girl x purple mazar auto. rad


----------



## gumball (Mar 31, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> yeah man whatever female i get out of these i will pollinate a bud with the purple mazar. imagine low girl x purple mazar auto. rad


or purple girl auto, from getting plugged to much she went from pink to purple


----------



## DuBzZ (Mar 31, 2011)

Any updates on the male purple mazar? Id love to see how big it has gotten lol.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 31, 2011)

DuBzZ said:


> Any updates on the male purple mazar? Id love to see how big it has gotten lol.


It's growing very pathetic lol I'll throw up a pic update tonight still look like a seedling kind of lol roots are growing though


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 31, 2011)

gumball said:


> or purple girl auto, from getting plugged to much she went from pink to purple


I like where your heads at gum haha


----------



## DuBzZ (Mar 31, 2011)

Crazy, are you ever going to expand or are you going to use your pc box for a while? Not that your doing anything wrong lol but I was even thinking about getting a better and bigger pc box so ill have two for better perpetual harvesting. Just a thought.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 1, 2011)

yeah i will be beuilding a dresser box when i move into my house near the end of summer. 150w hps cooltubed and what not. anyways here are some pics of whats in the case now. purple mazar sprouted on 3-16 and it still looks like this. not sure why. i know itsnot over or under watered. i got rid of the purple gem seedling for good reasons. the low girl auto is popping through the soil now.


well my internet isnt working right and it wont let me attach anything so ill update when i get back fromt he lake on sunday.

gave a good one dudes


peace


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 1, 2011)

oh no not the purp!!!!!!!!!


----------



## micro.grower (Apr 2, 2011)

hey homie... check this... https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/421278-autoflower-cage-match-round-two-6.html this will be my last public grow... micro has to lay low for a sec. for personal reasons, but ct, we WILL stay in contact. i might abandon my profile after this, but i wont abandon friendships. i feel i have taught all i can after last grow. the rest will be for personal entertaiment. when i bow out after this round, micro will be done on a public level. text me if this confuses you homie. lol...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 4, 2011)

yo quick update pics tonight.


low girl auto has sprouted nicely. looking good and healthy. the purple mazar showed me some tiny tiny pistils lastnight so i will transplant into a taller pot not muct takker than a party cup. just want some new soil under the bottom of the roots. heading to walmart now.

pics tonight

peace


----------



## micro.grower (Apr 4, 2011)

hell yeah homie... sounds good... i am tryinig out the miracle grow moisture control soil... ive used mg organics inthe past, and wasnt pleased... seems like evry bag i get of that stuff, i have moisture gnat issues with it... i dunno, but no issues yet with my new soil...


----------



## pelt1 (Apr 4, 2011)

micro.grower said:


> hell yeah homie... sounds good... i am tryinig out the miracle grow moisture control soil... ive used mg organics inthe past, and wasnt pleased... seems like evry bag i get of that stuff, i have moisture gnat issues with it... i dunno, but no issues yet with my new soil...


LOL OMG dude, same exact issue with the frakin gnats and MG organic. 

I have tried just about ALL of the MG soils, I had the best luck with the organic so far.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 4, 2011)

DAY 20/2
Plant Stage: veg/seedling
Light Cycle: 18/6
Lights: 1 125w 6500k 
Medium: ffof with seabird guano added
Ferts:water, hygrozyme 
Strain: purple mazar auto, low girl auto fem.


yo been a while whats happenin dudes? so first pic. i got in income tax return and went shopping. lil dirty in the pic but rips like a champ. next two are the low girl auto at 2 days. next plant is purple mazar she has always had droopy leaves even when watered and left dry. she showed some hairs lastnight. the male grew out so well. my only goal for this plant is to pollinate it and get seeds. thats bout it for now. 

preace


----------



## MoNk0 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice pipe man, the plants lookin good bro bet you can't wait to pollinate that bitch


----------



## micro.grower (Apr 5, 2011)

wait.. i missed the pollen extraction post....did you post one of that?


----------



## gumball (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks great CT, nice pipe too. You gotta love tax season


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 6, 2011)

micro.grower said:


> wait.. i missed the pollen extraction post....did you post one of that?


I think so lol go back a few pages or 10


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 6, 2011)

gumball said:


> Looks great CT, nice pipe too. You gotta love tax season


Thanks man it was fun while it lasted lol spent my return already


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 6, 2011)

Good news!

The mazar has taken very well to the transplant. Leaves are upwards and looking 100 times better although she is still tiny


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 6, 2011)

hey man where did u get the piece?????? looks different....and diff is almost always awsome.......


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 6, 2011)

Got it at BC smoke shop, best glass in town. Pipe bowl and case for each for under 175


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 6, 2011)

wicked glass...bravo...i dont see that kinda thing here....


----------



## MoNk0 (Apr 6, 2011)

175 damn not bad bro, I want to get a vaporizer soon  but won't buy one in a shop there all marked up  found a decent one on ebay for like 50 small unit with digital temp readout and temp control down to the degree for vaping different strains at different temps..


----------



## gumball (Apr 6, 2011)

MoNk0 said:


> 175 damn not bad bro, I want to get a vaporizer soon  but won't buy one in a shop there all marked up  found a decent one on ebay for like 50 small unit with digital temp readout and temp control down to the degree for vaping different strains at different temps..


Read reviews on Ebay vapes. I have heard some say there are certain sellers with crap. I am sure you will do your research, but you know!


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 6, 2011)

no way...sounds great to me...and u didnt buy it y?????oh hell wish i could find a cheap vap......thanxs 4 the lead...didnt know ebay would allow it....but thanx


MoNk0 said:


> 175 damn not bad bro, I want to get a vaporizer soon  but won't buy one in a shop there all marked up  found a decent one on ebay for like 50 small unit with digital temp readout and temp control down to the degree for vaping different strains at different temps..


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 6, 2011)

yo monko let me know what kinda vape you are looking into i have the hightimes with all the major brand vape reviews in it ill give you a heads up

lata


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 6, 2011)

i know read reviews...alwys do...lol and alot of ppl on ebay sell crap n e way.... thts the risk u take y kno....just like beans to most places


gumball said:


> Read reviews on Ebay vapes. I have heard some say there are certain sellers with crap. I am sure you will do your research, but you know!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 6, 2011)

Very true I've owned the silver surfer or ssv, worked great just got tired of the whip tube. From my experience the vOlcano is still the best. Not impresses at all with the vapor bros wooden box, very shotty. Lotsa run on sentences ha sorry I'm super drunk woooooo. Hope maybe that had some influence in your vale choice
Peace



Ps gum has a cool handheld vape check his out


----------



## MoNk0 (Apr 6, 2011)

For sure I'll have to look up again what one I was looking at


----------



## gumball (Apr 7, 2011)

I was gonna try and post a pic of it, but it was in one of my videos. It is the magic flight launch box and runs off batteries, but also has a power adapter option now. I like it, I stay stoned all the time and no one can smell it on me. I dont seem to get as bad of cottonmouth or red eyes, and the wife has never mentioned me smelling after using the vape!!!


----------



## MoNk0 (Apr 7, 2011)

gumball said:


> I was gonna try and post a pic of it, but it was in one of my videos. It is the magic flight launch box and runs off batteries, but also has a power adapter option now. I like it, I stay stoned all the time and no one can smell it on me. I dont seem to get as bad of cottonmouth or red eyes, and the wife has never mentioned me smelling after using the vape!!!


About how much that one run ya?


----------



## gumball (Apr 7, 2011)

It was $99 dollars shipped for the actual unit, a tiny grinder the size of a quarter around (money quarter not pot quarter!) and half inch thick, a brush to clean it with, a battery charger with 2 batteries which pretty much last me with no issues, a little tin and velvet bag to tote it, and a stem to toke from, ANNDDD a lifetime warranty against worksmanship defects. Basically if it stops working or the screen gets broked or the plexi cover breaks they will repair or replace. A ton of good reviews on it. Its at http://www.magic-flight.com. Its not a party vape, but for 2-3 people it would be good. But for more tokers more batteries or the new power adapter would def be needed.


----------



## MoNk0 (Apr 7, 2011)

gumball said:


> It was $99 dollars shipped for the actual unit, a tiny grinder the size of a quarter around (money quarter not pot quarter!) and half inch thick, a brush to clean it with, a battery charger with 2 batteries which pretty much last me with no issues, a little tin and velvet bag to tote it, and a stem to toke from, ANNDDD a lifetime warranty against worksmanship defects. Basically if it stops working or the screen gets broked or the plexi cover breaks they will repair or replace. A ton of good reviews on it. Its at http://www.magic-flight.com. Its not a party vape, but for 2-3 people it would be good. But for more tokers more batteries or the new power adapter would def be needed.


That looks pretty tight, I'll look into that one when I'm ready to get one


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 11, 2011)

DAY 26/8
Plant Stage: flower/veg
Light Cycle: 18/6
Lights: 1 125w 6500k 
Medium: ffof with seabird guano added
Ferts:water, hygrozyme 
Strain: purple mazar auto, low girl auto fem.




whats good eveyone?

time for a quick update. we are on day 26 and day 8. pueple mazar is flowering now. wish she was bigger and better deleloped but o well. my main goal with her is to polinate her and get as many seeds as i can. she is a dense lil plant. low girl is growing very nicely. hoping she will produce well. thats bout it i think. i gave them both a dose of hygrozyme to get some good bacteria in the soil. sorry the pics are a lil blurry, i used my girls camera instead of mine. last is a few pics of the new pipe with some very very purple bud i got. will be switching to 2700k around friday and screwing in a 23w daylight for low girl.

questions/comments always welcome.

peace


----------



## pelt1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Crazy, how does that glassware work? Does that create the "milk-shots" that people talk about?

Do you just put the herb like you have it and hit it with a butane or something?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yo pelt

Works very well and deff makes for some good milky rips. I grind up all my herb and smoke it witha lighter, just had that mug in there like that for the pic more or less to show the purple


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 11, 2011)

Bump for the update on pg 95


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 11, 2011)

so i went back through the past 5 pages and repped everyone that it would let me.


lata


----------



## gumball (Apr 11, 2011)

I had typed up a long post and then my phone shit the bed and lost it, DOPE!!! Looks good man. I scored an Nirvana NL auto I think I am gonna germ soon, should be cool


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 11, 2011)

sounds cool man. they were having some trouble with that strain not auto-ing. i have it just havent grown it out yet. itll be cool to watch an experienced grower grow it out in a somewhat micro set up


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 12, 2011)

so purple mazar is still growing kinda slow. not sure if i will lst her at all. main goal for her is seeds. although a few non seeded purple buds would be sweet. the low girl has very very tight node spacing. plan for her is to re pot her around fridayish. i will switch to the 2700k 125w and use a 26w 6500k for low girl. i plan to plant another seed in 3 weeks not sure what yet. right now they are under the daylight 125w and a one 26w red cfl. sooooooooooooo thats the plans. i bought a half of some real dank sour smelling but for 145 the otherday. so im sure alot of this post was rambling 


peace


----------



## DuBzZ (Apr 12, 2011)

Purple buds without seeds would be awesome lol!
And what does changing to the 2700K actually do?


----------



## gumball (Apr 13, 2011)

DuBzZ said:


> Purple buds without seeds would be awesome lol!
> And what does changing to the 2700K actually do?


it helps similate the sun later in fall and the plant uses that light spectrum differently than it does the 6500k blue. Mixing is the best method.


----------



## DuBzZ (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah ive heard that but what does the plant use the different light for? Does it produce more trichs or anything?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 13, 2011)

During spring time the sun puts off a bluer light and an oranger light in the fall. It helps to simulate the seasons.


----------



## DuBzZ (Apr 13, 2011)

I understand that part lol, I dont think im getting my point across. The change of seasons trigger the plant to bud and if the lights are already doing that if you do 12-12 whats the difference beteen the 6500k and 2700k bulbs. Is it proven to increase resin production or bud density? It seems like its an un-needed switch


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 13, 2011)

the difference is 6500k puts out a bluer light. 2700k is the soft white orangish color. just like there is metal halide and high pressure sodium lights. i have heard that a plant grown with 6500k(blue spectrum) from start to finish will produce more potent buds. you can grow a plant in one or the other the whole grow. not a huge deal. it just helps to mimic the sun for whatever stage of life your plant is in. and with cfl a mix is always good like gum said. right now i have a 125w 6500k cfl and a 26w 2700k cfl. i hope that answered the question if not shoot again haha


----------



## gumball (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah the different spectrum light controls growth and a plethora of other things in the plant, but crazy is right, they can be grown solely in one color or the other


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 14, 2011)

so just a quick lil update. the low girl has showed pistils at day 12 lol. i transplanted her into a bigger final pot. the purple mazar is starting to show signs of purple calyx's. would put some pics on here but camera is in my truck and thats not close. so tomorrow i will switch to the 125w 2700k and use a 26w 6500k. not sure if i will put both plants under the 125 of just the mazar and let the low girl get more veg light?? ha that wasnt worded as a question but ended up as one. ill try and have some pics tomorrow.

peace


----------



## micro.grower (Apr 15, 2011)

hell yeah homie... how ironic is it i asked you about the spectrum of lights without having looked at your thread in afew days... you say she has shown sex in 12 days from germ or sprouting? about what day do these lil autos "explode" with growth? you can send the answer the mobile way if you want when ya read this... thanks homie..


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 15, 2011)

12 from sprouting. I wish she woulda gone like 24ish she is still only on her third or fourth node. I'm out of town so I didn't see em tonight I'll see em tomorrow. Hopefully with the switch to 2700k will help. I'll have o do that on Sunday 


Peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 16, 2011)

yo


switched lights to 125 red and 26w blue. will post a full update in a few. lights just came one. going to water and let em perk up. then pics.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 16, 2011)

DAY 32/14
Plant Stage: flower/veg
Light Cycle: 18/6
Lights: 1 125w 2700k, 1 26w 6500k 
Medium: ffof with seabird guano added
Ferts:water, hygrozyme, flora nova bloom
Strain: purple mazar auto, low girl auto fem


hey everyone


update time. start it off with low girl auto. she is on day 14. she showed her hairs 3ish days ago. so i transplanted her into her final pot. she has really grown alot from last update. nothing major gong on with her. unless she starts to stretch her i will not lst her. her node spaving is so tight and i dont really wanna mess with it.




alright now gir purple mazar auto. she is on day 32 and is flowering nicely. you can start to see the purple coming in. i plan to her her grow another week or so then i will polinate her with the pollen in the lil metal cylinder pic. that is pollen from a purple mazar auto male. id like to grow this out again on a bigger set up and get alot of purple buds. she got a 1/4 strength dose of bloom nutes today. last is a group pic. enjoy









peace


----------



## DuBzZ (Apr 17, 2011)

That purple mazar is looking beautiful.


----------



## micro.grower (Apr 19, 2011)

cant wait to seeher prego... lol... its gonna be xxx core mj porn... impregnating that bitch... lol... sorry.. imhella high right now...


----------



## pelt1 (Apr 19, 2011)

micro.grower said:


> cant wait to seeher prego... lol... its gonna be xxx core mj porn... impregnating that bitch... lol... sorry.. imhella high right now...


I was about to make a joke..... but I just can't word it properly, and after the 5th rewrite it just doesn't work. I blame it on the fact that imhella high right now too.


----------



## micro.grower (Apr 19, 2011)

lol... awesome homie.. im surprised my comment came out as good as it did... i think imma go increase the hella stoned... lol


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 19, 2011)

hahahahahahaha good stuff guys. man somtimes when im super stoned, right now, ill type and rewrite something like 6 times .

micro head feeling lighter? ha


----------



## pelt1 (Apr 19, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> hahahahahahaha good stuff guys. man somtimes when im super stoned, right now.........


Haha, sounds good, I shall come meet you on cloud 9 in about 13.3 minutes!!!!

Micro, you should meet us up there!!!


----------



## gumball (Apr 20, 2011)

Yall are a hoot, happy 420 everybody!

H theows grow going crazytrain?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 20, 2011)

Going good gum had an update a page back. Gunna polonate this weekend I think


Happy 4:20 everyone enjoy and stay safe


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 20, 2011)

yo

quick update, no pics tonight. i pollinated the purple mazar. only the middle buds on one side. i should get at least 10 seeds. should i pollinate more? ill see how she takes to the pollen. the hairs should pull in and die within a few days.

smoke on bro's


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 21, 2011)

only 10...? r they gonna be fems.....? sorry i fel off there for a few weeks had some issues.......bak 4 now


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 21, 2011)

i came back in with more pollen and hit more white hairs with it. i also tied down low girl she is looking real good. pics sometime this weekend. works been freakin crazy. mazar is swelling and even more purple.

peace


----------



## gumball (Apr 22, 2011)

sounds good brother. funny, we were micro growing, now we're micro breeding, sweet stuff. I think my CS is working cause my clones have been showing sex less than a week after going into flower, and this one is pushing 2 weeks with no hairs. You should try and make some man, and I just used .925 silver jewlery instead of the silver plates everyone gets. WOOHOO, fem seeds


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 22, 2011)

how does the .925 silver force fem beans?????lost here guys im tryin to follow and learn but i have to ask how?????


gumball said:


> sounds good brother. funny, we were micro growing, now we're micro breeding, sweet stuff. I think my CS is working cause my clones have been showing sex less than a week after going into flower, and this one is pushing 2 weeks with no hairs. You should try and make some man, and I just used .925 silver jewlery instead of the silver plates everyone gets. WOOHOO, fem seeds


----------



## gumball (Apr 22, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> how does the .925 silver force fem beans?????lost here guys im tryin to follow and learn but i have to ask how?????


On my phone now, but check this out

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/387589-producing-feminised-seeds-using-colloidal.html


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 22, 2011)

thanx very much gumball

i have alot to learn, but i dont know if i only wat fems.....reg beans r seeming to peak my interest at this time.....also when should i attempt cloning? if u know whut stage of the plants growth cycle i should try at that would be most helpful...i will prolly spend the better part f the next 3 months researching again.......i know nothing about soil growing just hydro....so newbie again i b.....lovin it


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 22, 2011)

hold off on cloning til you get a good feel for growing itself man youll be happy you did. get the basics then move on to more tech things. move with your skill level. or jump right into it lol cjoice is yours


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 23, 2011)

well i cant do n e thing till winter n e way CT, but i always ask alot of questions and do months of research before even tryin in my sleep...lol but i have to hav a physical idea of whut is whut and get a small grip on who know whut also.....ya know......ima wait........i dont have n e thing worth trying cloning on yet n e way way to small and vegin only for 13days lol not cloning material plus i wanna build a 6 site cloning/rooting bucket before i even think of cloning one of these girls..........have u seen the new thread??????link in my sig.....hope u will come aboard Crazy.....


crazytrain14 said:


> hold off on cloning til you get a good feel for growing itself man youll be happy you did. get the basics then move on to more tech things. move with your skill level. or jump right into it lol cjoice is yours


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 23, 2011)

right on man i hear ya on the research thing. man i read and read as much as i can on growing topics before i actually do anything. if you can get a subscription to high times. i have learned so much from that mag over the past 3 years. got sooo many old issues i can pull out. ill deff be subbing up. im working on an update now so stay tuned its gunna be good


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 23, 2011)

cant wait buddy...im hoping 4 some epic updating here man.......


crazytrain14 said:


> right on man i hear ya on the research thing. man i read and read as much as i can on growing topics before i actually do anything. if you can get a subscription to high times. i have learned so much from that mag over the past 3 years. got sooo many old issues i can pull out. ill deff be subbing up. im working on an update now so stay tuned its gunna be good


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 23, 2011)

epic is my middle name



my fake middle name that is haha


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 23, 2011)

Crazy i feel tworn between here if ya know whut i mean....lmao....alright epic u say....thats a soild middle name even if it is fake...lol


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 23, 2011)

DAY 39/21
Plant Stage: flower/veg
Light Cycle: 18/6
Lights: 1 125w 2700k, 1 26w, 1 13w(for seedling when sprouts) 6500k 
Medium: ffof with seabird guano added
Ferts:water, hygrozyme, flora nova bloom
Strain: purple mazar auto, low girl auto fem, blue himalaya diesel femm

first of all ill start this with HOLY SHIT THIS TOOK FOR-EEEEEV-EEERR, sandlot. haha. riu would only let me upload one pic at a time. wtf? anyways here is a large update.the first group of pics are from last week that i forgot to post due to being drunk lol. so you can see the growth from then to now

here are pics of the polination process.



ok so here are the most recent pics from bout an hour ago. they just went to sleep.
purple mazar is on day 39. i hit her with some more pollen today. you can tell the bud has been swelling. still not a very tall plant just over lighter height.i have been giving her 1//4 strength bloom nutes and no burn so next feeding i will be stepping it up to 1/2. smell on her is somewhat neutral uless i reall rub her, that sounded sexual. not sure why but this plants leaves have always curled inwards on the edges. ph run off is where it needs to be and what not, might just be a pheno.



here's low girl at day 21. i hit her with a fat dose of lst. she has a skunky smell to her, not to strong yet but i think this one will be pretty rad. next two are group shots in the case. last pic is the seed i just started to germ. gunna let it soak in distilled water for 18ish hrs then move it to tupperware with paper towells that are wet til a tail pops bout half inch then to the soil she goes.



thats bout it for today. comment or question at will.

happy easter everyone


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 23, 2011)

just wow far as the update.....where do i find auto's that small man...i would do like 20 under the 400. no but it would be awsome to have in the green house window.........by who the breeder i mean, if i will tell me.....never seen n e one pollinate before...so thats a first.........and the size stil astounds me.......amazing.....epicly done in my book sir


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 23, 2011)

purple mazar is from flash seeds, low girl is advanced seeds. blue Himalaya diesel is short stuff. i wish they were all double the size. if you go back to the blueberry harvest in this journal thats how big i want em. just haven't gotten a big one in a while. thats why i want to upgrade grow space soon and grow some bigger plants.

thanks


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 23, 2011)

it just so kewl how they stay so small.....i like it for summer grow...my big time to do a good size plant indoors is fall n winter thanx.....some ppl some time dont like giving away the breeder, the could be personal ya know.......thanx very much man, and wow....love that purp


crazytrain14 said:


> purple mazar is from flash seeds, low girl is advanced seeds. blue Himalaya diesel is short stuff. i wish they were all double the size. if you go back to the blueberry harvest in this journal thats how big i want em. just haven't gotten a big one in a while. thats why i want to upgrade grow space soon and grow some bigger plants.
> 
> thanks


----------



## DuBzZ (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks like Purple Mazar is going to be a small yeilder, but DAMN does it look good lmao


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 23, 2011)

indeed but thats why i am seeding her. i see it as an investment haha


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 23, 2011)

goin to herbies pick n mix.com n getin me some more autos thanx 4 the breeder names there Crazy....... even though the mazar is so small like i said i want like 20 of em for every one regular size plant i can do 2 dwarfs....lol blue ryder n such things...thanx Crazy......


----------



## DuBzZ (Apr 23, 2011)

Lol I dont see why not considering when you order them they only have non fem'd seeds anyway lol, save some money.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 23, 2011)

oh lotsa fun....... reg beans r starting to have a serious appeal to me.......


----------



## DuBzZ (Apr 23, 2011)

Had to steal the 1000th post =p
But yeah Realny, regular beans can have their pros if you would like to start breeding or have an almost infinite supply of seeds.
Crossing different strains and creating your own strain that no one has ever had before has to feel amazing lol.


----------



## micro.grower (Apr 23, 2011)

awesome updatehomie... sux about the uploader... i have the same issue sometimes.. fuckin riu... lol.. jk...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 23, 2011)

thanks dude. yea that took about 20 min, one by one haha o well i was high so it wasnt to bad lol


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 23, 2011)

no all i have r some reg white widow and some reg purp pass so i can only hope 4 later......im also very set fo now n e way


DuBzZ said:


> Had to steal the 1000th post =p
> But yeah Realny, regular beans can have their pros if you would like to start breeding or have an almost infinite supply of seeds.
> Crossing different strains and creating your own strain that no one has ever had before has to feel amazing lol.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 24, 2011)

happy easter everyone


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 24, 2011)

happy easter Crazy


----------



## DuBzZ (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Easter Crazy! My Purple Mazar seed popped today  Going in the dirt in a few hours, I dont know if I want a male or a female more lol.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 24, 2011)

happy easter dude. do you have more seeds of pm to grow out? i can see a few hairs that seem to have been pollinated but not sure of it took to well. i really really wanna grow this strain out again. just something bout purple buds. the smell is real sweet on her. not strong though


----------



## DuBzZ (Apr 24, 2011)

Actually I have no more seeds besides some random bag seeds lol. I might do a 12-12 grow with like 6 of them at once if theres some down time between when I order more and pm and cobra's harvest. Im happy to hear about the very faint smell though because I dont have any odor control yet lol and my Jet 47 doesnt really have a distinct smell of weed so im pretty happy lol.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 24, 2011)

Crazy can i keep plant small by putting it in a smaller container.....dumb question but one of 7 auto widows poped today and i wanna keep it small...i kknow dumb question..prolly not so much


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 24, 2011)

try and keep it in at least 2 liters of soil. need a lil somethin for the roots or room for the roots i mean.



THIS WAS MY 2,000TH POST ON THIS SITE WOOOO HAHAH


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 24, 2011)

congrats on the 2000 there Crazy...n thank......n e of whutim workin with 2 liter???? or can i jst cut the top off a 3 liter container and that might do.....?????


crazytrain14 said:


> try and keep it in at least 2 liters of soil. need a lil somethin for the roots or room for the roots i mean.
> 
> 
> 
> THIS WAS MY 2,000TH POST ON THIS SITE WOOOO HAHAH


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 24, 2011)

ill take a peek at your pots in a sec.




on another note quick UPDATE


blue himalaya diesel auto femm just got placed into the soil in the case. made it so there is now 2 26w 6500K. one is right over where the sprout will be. ill be watching temps, i may jsut move it to 2 13w or one 26 and 1 13w 6500k.

peace


----------



## gumball (Apr 26, 2011)

Cool stuff crazytrain, I havent been on much past few days, tryin to get stuff around the house and work caught up on  it's a vicious circle that thing life is!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 26, 2011)

i hear ya bro. i feel like i never stop working. work during the day and work roound the house at night to bad nights werent like 20 hours long hahaha


----------



## gumball (Apr 27, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> i hear ya bro. i feel like i never stop working. work during the day and work roound the house at night to bad nights werent like 20 hours long hahaha


then work would just expect you to spend more of your "nights" at work, lol!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 27, 2011)

true lol. that would suck


on another note the blue himalaya diesel fem sprouted today wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 28, 2011)

whuts the good word CT????????i too have been very bizzy this week so far.......bizzy one 4 every one??????


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 30, 2011)

plants are doing good. the purple mazar has started to yellow a crap load over the past few days. i gave her a tad of grow nutes. should chop her in 3ish weeks i guess. the blue himalaya diesel is looking good for a seedling.

update in a few days.

peace


----------



## pelt1 (May 1, 2011)

Since we were talking about it in my thread..... have you harvested and tried any of your haze type strains? This purple mazar, have you had any similar haze type strains prior to this? 

If so, is the smoke drastically different than other stuff?


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 1, 2011)

only other haze strain i have tried was haze auto and it didnt germ right lol so never grew it. i have just read alot in high times and other places that haze strains typically take longer to finish up


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 3, 2011)

holy crap works been crazy. been 10 days since an update so one is coming veyr very soon


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 3, 2011)

DAY 49/31
Plant Stage: flower/seedling
Light Cycle: 18/6
Lights: 1 125w 2700k, 2 13w 6500k 
Medium: ffof with seabird guano added
Ferts:water, hygrozyme, flora nova bloom. snow storm ultra,
Strain: purple mazar auto, low girl auto fem, blue himalaya diesel femm


whats happenin dudes

been a while since ive updated. work has been super crazy, been selling alot so thats cool. facts are above lol. mazar is about as fat as a shotglass. she smells very sweet. solid bud a lil taller than a bic. lowgirl is starting to fill in nicely. i will be using gravity on her to see if a flower hardener really works. she has a skunky smell. her hairs look so soft like goose down. bhd is coming along nice. only a few days old.

questions/comments/suggestions let em flow.

peace out dudes


----------



## djruiner (May 3, 2011)

that mazar is one chubby lil bitch isnt she? would love to give that strain a go in a party cup to see what i could get out of one...but my next seed order i doubt ill buy any autos...not sure ill ever buy any autos again...have plenty of room now...and soon upgrading my lights.
but they all look good man \,,/


----------



## gumball (May 4, 2011)

Looking good crazy  lowgirl is filling in well


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 4, 2011)

djruiner said:


> that mazar is one chubby lil bitch isnt she? would love to give that strain a go in a party cup to see what i could get out of one...but my next seed order i doubt ill buy any autos...not sure ill ever buy any autos again...have plenty of room now...and soon upgrading my lights.
> but they all look good man \,,/


yeah man when i builda bigger case i might move onto normal photoperiod strains. that mazar seed was like 8 bucks so not to expensive. ol mazar is getting really thicka nd she still has alot of white hairs. id say bout half way down on her buds they are all still white. so a few more weeks. i may try gravity on her, gotta get more distilled water though to mix up more batches thanks dude



gumball said:


> Looking good crazy  lowgirl is filling in well


thanks gum. ive been happy with lg so far. wish she would been taller. guess i should start buying med sized autos instead of small ones lol o welll


later guys


----------



## freemen5663 (May 4, 2011)

Fukn awesome this was my pc hydro baby but got to big for pc lol




5/02/11 2 days flowering - 2 months 4 days old (64 days)













(top view to much to count) lol


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 4, 2011)

great pix CT..... love that Mazar


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 4, 2011)

freemen5663 said:


> Fukn awesome this was my pc hydro baby but got to big for pc lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey thanks for stopping by. if anything get more lights in there man those plants are wilting alot. lookin pretty sad. what ph is your res at? leaves are curling and could be from a ph inbalance. dont mean this to make fun just trying to help.

peace



realnyjuggalo23 said:


> great pix CT..... love that Mazar


thanks dude cant wait to smoke her


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 5, 2011)

hey CT is freeman5663 still around these parts?????i have a few question for him that may or may not help ..........


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 5, 2011)

Not sure what your asking man. He just posted that stuff yesterday shoot him a pm


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 5, 2011)

cant pm him yet......


----------



## freemen5663 (May 5, 2011)

its the temp im thinking 82 with 6 100w cfls 
ph is 5.8 - 6
tds 1200 - 1220

I mean shes running off advanced nutes line. (bud candy, sensi bloom a&b, rhino skin, big bud, over drive, nirvana) for flowering


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 6, 2011)

Need alot more lights man


----------



## pelt1 (May 6, 2011)

I agree, those puppies need some light, asap!!!!


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 6, 2011)

Sorry CT, hey freemen enough with the nutes nd get some lights on her.......... good nutes r nothing w/o good lighting and ventilation good water nd a semi sound mind........u can do better and we would like to see it........... u need help ask...thats whut most of us r here for........................


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 9, 2011)

hey everyone.

things are running smoothly. low girl is starting to get some rust spots on her leaves. giving her straight water for a few days and that should flush it out. she is starting to slowly stink up my apt. o well haha. should be chopping down the purple mazar in a week or so.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 9, 2011)

hey budzz thanx for the help over in the thread, and i really cnt wait to see the mazar at the end.......lol lil thing she is.....so pretty. whut is she alla like 4 inches huh......??????awsome.......


crazytrain14 said:


> hey everyone.
> 
> things are running smoothly. low girl is starting to get some rust spots on her leaves. giving her straight water for a few days and that should flush it out. she is starting to slowly stink up my apt. o well haha. should be chopping down the purple mazar in a week or so.


----------



## Mr.Highlyfe (May 10, 2011)

Whts up CT lng tyme no hear man glad to see your still hanging in hear just read through thread and i must say keep up tha good work . Pm me when you get a chance.


----------



## freemen5663 (May 10, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/14175-freemen5663.html well heres a journal with lots of pics. got the temp to 75


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 11, 2011)

Mr.Highlyfe said:


> Whts up CT lng tyme no hear man glad to see your still hanging in hear just read through thread and i must say keep up tha good work . Pm me when you get a chance.


thanks for stopping by man glad your liking what you see



freemen5663 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/14175-freemen5663.html well heres a journal with lots of pics. got the temp to 75


that link doesnt work


----------



## freemen5663 (May 11, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/430770-hydro-advanced-nutes-shade-leaves.html#post5709719 made a thread i had a fukn stoner moment couldnt figure out how to make a thread lol


----------



## pcn3rd (May 12, 2011)

waitin for updates of your BHD... AWESOME LOOKING plants man! that mazar looks tasty!


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 12, 2011)

yeah man ill do an update sometime before sunday lol been busy with work and what not bhd has started pushing out white hairs


----------



## DuBzZ (May 13, 2011)

Lol I guess im not the only lazy one


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 14, 2011)

good for you buddy got ur hairs comin in me tooo.....Midnight showed sex today so did Sage.....i loook them up nd down every day and this morning when they went out there were no hairs....so cheers homes............................CHEERS 2 US


crazytrain14 said:


> yeah man ill do an update sometime before sunday lol been busy with work and what not bhd has started pushing out white hairs


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 14, 2011)

thanks guys ill try and snap pics tonight and do the update tomorrow or maybe both tomorrow. not feelin it tonight


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 16, 2011)

DAY 62/44
Plant Stage: flower
Light Cycle: 18/6
Lights: 1 125w 2700k, 2 13w 6500k 
Medium: ffof with seabird guano added
Ferts:water, hygrozyme, flora nova bloom. snow storm ultra,
Strain: purple mazar auto, low girl auto fem, blue himalaya diesel femm


hey everyone. updte time first pic is a group shot of the ladies. next pics are the purple mazar. she is still pushing out white hairs like crazy. i think she is coming down soon. most of the trichs are cloudy, some amber. she has really been fattening up since last update. low girl has spots on her leaves. ive flushed her pretty good a few days ago and again this morning so we will see what happens. how much longer yall think on the two main plants? next is the idiot cat. last pics are of the blue himalaya diesel. stupid thing started flowering at day 13ish. once the mazar comes down i will transplant her to a bigger pot. thats bout it for now.

questions and comments feel free to elave em.

peace


----------



## djruiner (May 16, 2011)

damn bro..that mazar is one purple bitch isn't she? looking good man..cant wait to see what you can pull of when you get out of that pc. ive already noticed a major difference since my grow area expanded...im sure you would too...but for now im sitting here..about to smoke my first bowl of the day...waiting for UPS to show up with my HPS...WOO HOO


----------



## djruiner (May 16, 2011)

pssstttt...when ya get a chance...clear your messages bro


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 16, 2011)

Yeah man I can't wait to expand I'll clear em out now


----------



## pcn3rd (May 16, 2011)

Looking good man. Those purp buds look killer! Your bhd is so small and its weird that it started flowering so soon! Lol.. But still looking good.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 16, 2011)

luv that mazar.................so gald i got to wath her grow......i want to do like 20 of the at once if i can.....think i could w/ 1 ........400w'er??????????????????????????????wishin nd hopin


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 17, 2011)

pcn3rd said:


> Looking good man. Those purp buds look killer! Your bhd is so small and its weird that it started flowering so soon! Lol.. But still looking good.


thanks man i think she may be coming down very soon. yeah i wish the bhd was alot bigger but o well haha i transplanted her tonight to a 6.8 in pot



realnyjuggalo23 said:


> luv that mazar.................so gald i got to wath her grow......i want to do like 20 of the at once if i can.....think i could w/ 1 ........400w'er??????????????????????????????wishin nd hopin


yeah man easily, they would get alot bigger under a 400 w for sure.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 17, 2011)

got some cheese berry haze comin ima grow in the water farm next i think.........


----------



## gumball (May 17, 2011)

Those girls look good CT! I would say the main girls are both real close. At least with them staying small you can keep more going at once.


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 18, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> got some cheese berry haze comin ima grow in the water farm next i think.........


sounds good man lookin forward to it



gumball said:


> Those girls look good CT! I would say the main girls are both real close. At least with them staying small you can keep more going at once.


i checked the trichs on the purp and saw quite a few anber so i gave get the 36hr darkness thing for the the hell of it. the stupid bitch shot out a ton of white hairs haha long story short she is hanging in the closet. 20 grams wet weight. i wish my light was further back in the case. not very even light dispursement under the socket side. wont be long and ill be growing in my dresser....gotta build it first lol. something cool to look forward to

peace bro


----------



## gumball (May 20, 2011)

That is cool to look forward to! Do you already have one? You should throw up some pics, and we can help you build a list of what is needed!


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 20, 2011)

no dresser yet but here are a few links of what i plan to put into it. if i find a wide enough one i may get a 250hps and cooltube it.

http://www.hidhut.com/catalog/150w-hps-digital-ballast-bulb-and-glass-tube-reflector-combo-p-409.html 150w hps ballast reflector combo

http://cgi.ebay.com/4-INLINE-FAN-CARBON-FILTER-COMBO-ODOR-CONTROL-SCRUBBER-/160581536484?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256367cae4#ht_3713wt_1139 fan and filter combo

been dreaming of designs for a while now. if you look on pelt1's dresser grow thats something like i want to do. he has a nice set up. i want mine taller and wider though


----------



## pelt1 (May 20, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> if you look on pelt1's dresser grow thats something like i want to do. he has a nice set up. i want mine taller and wider though


Yes, please make sure you go a bit taller than I did. I'd kill for another foot or so.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 20, 2011)

how big of a dresser do u need to have CT whuts the list of items to build look like im thinking about a dresser.............................. hope u will post a list...............................


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 20, 2011)

Yo juggalo look at pelts grow he had everything listed it's good stuff


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 20, 2011)

Pelt. So another foot taller you think a cooltubed 250 would work?


----------



## pelt1 (May 20, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> Pelt. So another foot taller you think a cooltubed 250 would work?


It would definitely be MUUUUUCH better. When you do build a cab, what type of pots are you typically going to be using, height and width of them?


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 20, 2011)

That's another thing I gotta figure out. Prolly 8in square pots but not sure. Suggestions?


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 22, 2011)

workin on an update right now. harvest pics and what not. hang tight 20 min


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 22, 2011)

DAY 50/25
Plant Stage: flower
Light Cycle: 18/6
Lights: 1 125w 2700k, 2 13w 6500k 
Medium: ffof with seabird guano added
Ferts:water, hygrozyme, flora nova bloom. snow storm ultra,
Strain: purple mazar auto(harvested), low girl auto fem, blue himalaya diesel femm


whats up everyone. time for the normal weekend update. so i chopped down the purple mazar. 95% of hairs were brown so i decided to give her the darkness period, while in dark she pushed out a ton of white hairs...stupid bitch lol. o well she still got chopped. saw quite afew ambers hangin round in there. her root system was pretty tiny. wet weight was around 20 grams. got chopped on tuesday so she will be going into the jar soon. low girl is getting pretty close. i trimmed off a few crispy leaves and leaf tips. she smells so good. havent given her anything but water for the past 3 waterings so her system should be getting pretty cleaned out. i out the makeshift reflector back in and re arranged the side lighting of the smaller cfls. teps are stable around 78. how much longer yall think on lowgirl? bhd is on day 25 and starting to flower nicely. i gave her a very weak blend of bloom nutes to give her a lil kick start. lil gnome is holdin down the fort. thats bout it for now.

peace everyone


----------



## pelt1 (May 22, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> That's another thing I gotta figure out. Prolly 8in square pots but not sure. Suggestions?


I am thinking I want to maybe eventually get some of those smart pots. So probably just a matter of how tall you want your plants to be. It's such a PITA to run out of headroom and have to take steps to keep height down.

That mazaar has some serious bag appeal


----------



## DuBzZ (May 23, 2011)

How come your purple mazar stayed so small lol? Mine is getting pretty big


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 24, 2011)

dun dun dunnnnnnnnnn..........................hell yeah CT congrats homes the puprple bugger is down..... looks realy sweet..........bet u cant wait... i have a few quetions about how u kept her so small........if u dont mind some time .....................i just wonder if the pot size has something to do with it........other things tooo, hope to hear from u................


----------



## Guerrilla[\/]oNkeY (May 24, 2011)

@Crazytrain14...I also have a PC cab i set aside for the same adventure...still in the works so far...nice setup if you're achieving such results  in the future I too will be using this setup along with quite a few others. Keep up the good work!


----------



## gumball (May 24, 2011)

Damn CT I didnt even comment  Sorry bro, very nice buds you got there, you and your girl enjoy 'em!


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 24, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> dun dun dunnnnnnnnnn..........................hell yeah CT congrats homes the puprple bugger is down..... looks realy sweet..........bet u cant wait... i have a few quetions about how u kept her so small........if u dont mind some time .....................i just wonder if the pot size has something to do with it........other things tooo, hope to hear from u................


thanks dude. man other than her being a runt is all i can think of. i have noticed with the past few autos that i have grown in the case with the 13w for veg, they have all flowered around day 13. id love to have a plant go 25ish days then show pistils. but not much i did. i feel even with that smaller pot a plant of the same strain would have been bigger. just one of those weird kinda deals.



Guerrilla[\/]oNkeY;5765596 said:


> @Crazytrain14...I also have a PC cab i set aside for the same adventure...still in the works so far...nice setup if you're achieving such results  in the future I too will be using this setup along with quite a few others. Keep up the good work!


right on man thanks for stopping by. lemme know if you ever need any help with anything.

rep for ya


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 24, 2011)

thanks man we will for sure. may sample a lower piece of her tonight. 



gumball said:


> Damn CT I didnt even comment  Sorry bro, very nice buds you got there, you and your girl enjoy 'em!


----------



## Guerrilla[\/]oNkeY (May 24, 2011)

Thx & tokes 4 rep  \m/ ... nice data collection..great and informative. 4 monkey thumbs!


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 25, 2011)

thanks man


lil update:

low girl is getting real close maybe sunday. i will flush her tomorrow night and let her dry. she hasnt had any nutes for about a week now so she will be flushed.

peace


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 26, 2011)

yo so a few pics. low girl is getting real close. starting to see more and more amber everyday. waiting for the lower nugs to ripen a tad more.

blue himalayan diesel has started to yellow and wilt alot all of the sudden. i gave her 1/4 strangth grow nutes. anybody have any other ideas as to what i could do? maybe flush? gumball help a bro out haha

enjoy the pics


----------



## gumball (May 27, 2011)

Pull it out and check the root ball, make sure its not root bound or dieing roots or anything under the hood! It is not to far into flower so it shouldnt be a problem. Let it dry out well and check runoff ph. The saggy curly leaves look like pH or root bound. Give that a shot and lets see. Only do strait water till shes better, unless you have worm castings to spread around the top off the soil!


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 27, 2011)

Word I'll do that when I get home thanks dude


----------



## gumball (May 27, 2011)

No problem CT, have a good holiday!


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 29, 2011)

so i did what you said gum. not root bound at all. it was ph to high. i flushed her with distilled water at 6.4ish. soil is very very wet hope she recovers. monday night will be the night for the low girl chop. i havent waterd her in 3ish days so she will be good and dry. pics and full update to come monday night


happy memorial day everyone take the time to thank a veteran if you get a chance.


peace


----------



## gumball (May 30, 2011)

Glad to hear CT. Have a great memorial day CT!


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 30, 2011)

have a good one dude


----------



## micro.grower (May 30, 2011)

what up broseph? lol... have a great holiday homie...


----------



## micro.grower (May 30, 2011)

hey i forgot... lol.. imma veteran... lol... just commenting again to say that lowgirl looks fantastic bro...


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 30, 2011)

micro.grower said:


> hey i forgot... lol.. imma veteran... lol... just commenting again to say that lowgirl looks fantastic bro...


Thanks man and yes I know thanks again for your service!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 1, 2011)

DAY 59/25
Plant Stage: flower
Light Cycle: 18/6
Lights: 1 125w 2700k, 2 13w 6500k 
Medium: ffof with seabird guano added
Ferts:water, hygrozyme, flora nova bloom. snow storm ultra,
Strain: low girl auto fem(harvested), blue himalaya diesel femm

quick harvest update. i chopped down low girl on her 59th day of life. tons of amber all over her. wet weight was 25 grams. side view looks like dick and balls haha very strong smell while trimming. bhd has taken a shit on me. not sure if she is gunna make it. i think i am going to pop a normal photoperiod strain and have some non auto fun. i have a fruity chronic juice ive been thinkin bout popping. ive got alot of seeds to choose from. kinda want to give autos a break. i wont start the seed for a while. so for the next few months i will be laying low and not posting any grows. i will still check out riu just now growing pics. thanks to everyone that has followed this grow and helped me out.

peace


----------



## djruiner (Jun 1, 2011)

congrats on the harvest bro...love the purp in here...looks yummy....would love to see what you can do with a bigger grow area and more light.i chopped one down myself last night...far from being finished though...was only about 5 weeks into flower. but it was an ugly bitch...and isnt going to finish with my other two...so it was sacrificed. im building a dry/cure chamber right now and i think this plant will go in it....my days of trimming buds then hanging them is over...i hope to have my bud half cured before its even begun drying....hehe..ruiner is going all scientific up in this bitch...ha


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 1, 2011)

half cured before even drying? we talkin water cure or what deff lost here haha the purp tones in the lowgirl showed up just a few days ago. nice lil surprise


----------



## djruiner (Jun 1, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> half cured before even drying? we talkin water cure or what deff lost here haha the purp tones in the lowgirl showed up just a few days ago. nice lil surprise


im talking about it being almost cured...before the plant is even chopped..pre-harvest fermentation..stuff learned after researching plants in flood prone areas...much to learn on the other site young grasshoppa!!!!!!!!!!!!
gonna love being able to smoke my harvests 3 days into cure and it taste like a 30-40 day cure


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 1, 2011)

hahahaha awesome think that bout seals my leaving on this site


----------



## gumball (Jun 1, 2011)

Well hope to follow you growing bigger, here, there, or where ever. Been great to share your grows with ya


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 1, 2011)

sounds good man. thanks for your help/input over the past year or so. have you made an account over there yet? if so shoot me message my user name is the same on here and there.


----------



## gumball (Jun 1, 2011)

Im the same guy everywhere I go, lol!!! Gumball FTW


----------



## djruiner (Jun 1, 2011)

i preety much think everyone that matters is there now...and the rest will wander there soon...for some people this place is hard to let go of...but its at the point where its needed...give it some time and this place might be worth it again someday...but i think its too far in its hole for it to get out now.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Jun 10, 2011)

ur leaving or left CT??????? how shall i get at ya................


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'll still sign on here just not Post grows


----------



## pelt1 (Jun 11, 2011)

In case I missed it, is there a reason in particular you aren't posting your grow anymore?


----------



## tellinwho (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes I just read your whole journal, well i thought I did.... till I noticed you stopped posting, and you, and 2 others randomally talk about another "site"..... Lol is this another grow site? if so Id like to follow your grows on this site lol, I got a nice little collection of Autos, and photo's(Regular seeds)

Anyways Nice grow man, learned a bit from it, good luck with whatever you do next


----------



## fictionalgrower (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm sorry to see you leaving CT. Hit me up and let me know which "other site" you are rolling to. I've enjoyed watching your grows and hope to continue to see your improvements.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 15, 2011)

tellinwho said:


> Yes I just read your whole journal, well i thought I did.... till I noticed you stopped posting, and you, and 2 others randomally talk about another "site"..... Lol is this another grow site? if so Id like to follow your grows on this site lol, I got a nice little collection of Autos, and photo's(Regular seeds)
> 
> Anyways Nice grow man, learned a bit from it, good luck with whatever you do next


hey dude shoot me a pm. thanks for stopping by. 



fictionalgrower said:


> I'm sorry to see you leaving CT. Hit me up and let me know which "other site" you are rolling to. I've enjoyed watching your grows and hope to continue to see your improvements.



whats happenin dude how ya been? pm coming your way

cheers


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Jun 16, 2011)

hope to hear form u homes... did u smoke the mazar yet????? if so how was it......................may i inquire into y u wont be posting grows here n e more and the cause of this decision..........................................get at me if u will good sir


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 16, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> hope to hear form u homes... did u smoke the mazar yet????? if so how was it......................may i inquire into y u wont be posting grows here n e more and the cause of this decision..........................................get at me if u will good sir


mazar had a real deep purple taste to it. heavy stone. tasted kinda sweet also. just getting tired of keeping a journal going.


----------



## Yahweh (Jun 29, 2011)

damn u might be getting tired but i love checkin ur shit out...lol


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 30, 2011)

i posted a thread in cfl growing of what i have going now check it out


----------



## freemen5663 (Jul 1, 2011)

that fukn mazar looks n sounds fukn amazing check out my pc clone from mother (frankenstein) lol https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/443600-pc-clone-advanced-nutes-21-a.html#post5905646 tell me what yall think ive changed my ways of growin since the first grow


----------

